# The Human Footprint Is Not Small or Harmless



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

'
*THE HUMAN FOOTPRINT IS NOT SMALL OR HARMLESS*

*Biomass*

The total biomass of planet Earth (the total mass of all plants and animals and other organisms all over the world, on land and in the seas) is about 75 billion tonnes. 

The total biomass of the human species is about 250 million tonnes, or about one part in 300 of the total biomass.

 If the total biomass of 75 billion tonnes were to be spread evenly over the 500 million square kilometres of the surface of the Earth, it would form a film approximately one-tenth of a millimetre thick.

*Quantifying and mapping the human appropriation of net primary production in earth's terrestrial ecosystems*

In any one year, humans utilize, alter or consume between  one-tenth  to one-twentieth of the total biomass of the Earth, depending on how you analyze the figures.
.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 6, 2013)

And yet, resources are more plentiful now than at any time in history.


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

'
*Humans use a little over 5x10^20 [5 with twenty zeros after it] Joules of energy per year.*

*World Energy Resources and Consumption*

This figure includes energy from: petroleum, coal, natural gas, hydroelectric, nuclear and renewable sources. "Renewable" sources comprise: geothermal, wind, wood, waste and solar energy. Direct solar heating of buildings and the solar energy used in growing foodstuffs and animal feeds are not included in these figures.

The Earth intercepts about 2x10^17 Joules of energy per second from the sun. That is equivalent to 50 megatonnes of TNT exploding every second. *So the yearly human energy budget is equivalent to 2000 seconds of sunlight [a little over thirty minutes] for the entire Earth, or a hundred thousand megatonnes of TNT [5 million Hiroshima-sized atom-bombs ---one atom-bomb going off every six seconds for a year].*

A hundred-Watt light bulb consumes 100 Joules of energy every second. There are a little more than 6 billion humans on this planet. A year contains about 31.5 million seconds. Therefore our yearly energy consumption as a species represents every man, woman and child on this planet burning 21 hundred-Watt light bulbs continuously for a year. 

Let us compare this with food energy. A food-Calorie is equivalent to 4,000 Joules. A daily intake of 2,000 Calories represents 8,000,000 Joules. This is the energy released in the explosion of 2 kilograms of TNT. Luckily, these 8 million Joules are released slowly over the 86,400 seconds of a 24-hour day, rather than in the fraction of a second of a TNT explosion. Each of us is the energy-equivalent of a 100-Watt light bulb burning continuously. 

Just by living, the human race as a whole consumes 2x10^19 Joules of energy as food in a year; this is one-twentieth of the 5x10^20 Joules produced each year as power, but is not included within that figure. The metabolic energy of the human race as a whole is equivalent to a Hiroshima-bomb exploding every two minutes.
.


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

SSDD said:


> And yet, resources are more plentiful now than at any time in history.


*Another one of your red herrings.*
.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 6, 2013)

And yet, there is more energy available now than at any time in human history.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 6, 2013)

You guys have been lamenting doom and gloom and the end of all things for centuries now and it just never happens for you.  When will you ever wake up?


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

'
Some time ago I was asked how the global environmental crisis affected me, personally. This was my reply:

*A Voice from the Black Hole of Calcutta*

The main effect on me is that for nearly fifty years I have had to endure the proximity of insane, self-centered hominids who have refused to understand that they are living through the greatest crisis for life on this planet since the extinction of the dinosaurs. 

All through this period of time, every major aspect of this crisis has been understood by the small minority of hominids capable of rational thought. For decades they have been explaining these matters, in great detail, to the feeble-minded apes who constitute the human species. Most so-called humans, especially those with wealth and power, have been quite determined to ignore the Cassandras in their midst, and have done everything in their power to make matters worse. All the while that they have been orchestrating their gay dance of death, human numbers have more than doubled.

All my life, I have felt like a high-caste brahmin crowded cheek-by-jowl with the lowest untouchables in the Black Hole of Calcutta.

Mercifully, I shall soon either be precipitated into oblivion as my fellow anthropoids complete their complicated ritual of mass suicide, or, in the unlikely event that I survive their ecological madness, I shall live in a world which has been cleared of a large mass of very foolish people.

Either way, it will be like a fifty-year old toothache finally being cured.
.


----------



## hoosier88 (Apr 6, 2013)

I suggest you read *Dune* - the early chapters about the Bene Gesserit's search for humans among the also-rans.  V. reminiscent.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> Some time ago I was asked how the global environmental crisis affected me, personally. This was my reply:
> 
> *A Voice from the Black Hole of Calcutta*
> ...



Spoken like a true locust eating, desert dwelling madman.  Clearly he has some serious mental issues.  That sort of thinking results when folks like that go off their meds.  Obviously a man with deep feelings of inferiority and inadequacy who desperately wants to feel what it might be like to be superior.....or at least above average.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2013)

Was there supposed to be some point to this thread?


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

'
It will have a point, if it can be prevented from being ruined by the people who destroyed the AGW thread :

http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/279415-agw-atmospheric-physics-46.html



numan said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know. Sometimes I think such people have a kink in their minds. I suspect they know perfectly well that what they are writing is nonsense, but take a perverse delight in wasting people's time and seeing if they can fool people into accepting absurd nonsense.
> ...


.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *THE HUMAN FOOTPRINT IS NOT SMALL OR HARMLESS*
> 
> *Biomass*
> ...


Malthus was wrong more than two centuries ago and you're wrong today.

When are you dour doomsayers going to finally give it up?


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

'
*The Carbon Dioxide Greenhouse Effect*



> Beginning with work by Joseph Fourier in the 1820s, scientists had understood that gases in the atmosphere might trap the heat received from the Sun. As Fourier put it, energy in the form of visible light from the Sun easily penetrates the atmosphere to reach the surface and heat it up, but heat cannot so easily escape back into space. For the air absorbs invisible heat rays (infrared radiation) rising from the surface. The warmed air radiates some of the energy back down to the surface, helping it stay warm. This was the effect that would later be called, by an inaccurate analogy, the "greenhouse effect."








*Simple Models of Climate Change*
.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 6, 2013)

Correlation does not equal causation and computer models don't count for diddly-poo, Reverend Malthus.


----------



## eots (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *THE HUMAN FOOTPRINT IS NOT SMALL OR HARMLESS*
> 
> *Biomass*
> ...



What a piece of work is a man, how noble in reason, how
infinite in faculties, in form and moving how express and
admirable, in action how like an angel, in apprehension how like
a god!


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Apr 6, 2013)

SSDD said:


> And yet, resources are more plentiful now than at any time in history.



Natural resources are most usefully measured in relative terms, per human. 

Per human, natural resources are at their lowest level in history and decreasing. Especially fresh water. What keeps ratios as high as they are is massive amounts of carbon turned into energy but the path to the grid consumes almost an equal amount of carbon. 

Humanity is likely to experience some kind of global correction that could start tomorrow or in fifty years. When it is over the human footprint will be realigned in a number of ways.


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

'
*SCORE FOR RED HERRINGS ON THIS THREAD, SO FAR :

SSDD : 4

Oddball : 2*

I will give Unkotare the benfit of the doubt.
.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 6, 2013)

Ahh a Genius amongst pygmies ehh? So Genius, since you are so sure you are right... 

Provide a redoable experiment that proves A) that CO2 CAUSES increased heat and not as the proven science shows it follows rising heat

B) Explain why for the last 10 years there has been no rise in World Wide temperatures.

C) Explain how a computer model that can not even recreate what we KNOW has happened in the past in regards weather, temperatures and weather patterns can now with out the proper inputs determine what WILL happen in the future.

When you have done all 3 of those things then provide the evidence man caused the short 15 year spike in Temperature that lead to this claim of doom and gloom.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *SCORE FOR RED HERRINGS ON THIS PAGE, SO FAR :
> 
> SSDD : 4
> ...


Score for bullshit pseudo-science:

Noobman: &#8734;


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

'
*Hominid Apes and Their Godzilla-like Path Through History*



> Natural carbon dioxide vents on the sea floor are showing scientists how carbon emissions will affect marine life. Dissolved CO2 makes water more acidic, and around the vents, researchers saw a fall in species numbers, and snails with their shells disintegrating.  Writing in the journal *Nature*, the UK scientists suggest these impacts are likely to be seen across the world as CO2 levels rise in the atmosphere.
> 
> Some of the extra CO2 emitted enters the oceans, acidifying waters globally. Studies show that the seas have become more acidic since the industrial revolution.
> 
> ...


.
_[emphasis added]_


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 6, 2013)

The solution is clear to me now, reduce the footprint by maybe 30%

Which one of you humans gonna volunteer to leave???


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> It will have a point, .







Well, don't keep it a secret.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *Hominid Apes and Their Godzilla-like Path Through History*
> 
> 
> ...



I asked a question of you. I see you can not answer it. So much for the genius part.


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Explain why for the last 10 years there has been no rise in World Wide temperatures.
> ...


If you cannot even pay attention to the results recorded at the Mauna Loa Observatory, I don't see that you deserve any consideration from me.

Here they are again, for those who still have some vision left :










NASA Earth Observatory


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

'
*The lowdown on topsoil: It's disappearing*
*Disappearing dirt rivals global warming as an environmental threat*



> The planet is getting skinned.
> 
> While many worry about the potential consequences of atmospheric warming, a few experts are trying to call attention to another global crisis quietly taking place under our feet.
> 
> ...


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 6, 2013)

Science is clear on the subject. CO2 FOLLOWS rising temperatures.

I repeat provide us with an experiment that can be replicated that shows different. An experiment that explains why for 10 years there has been no rise in temperature.

Then explain again how computer models can predict what they do not have the capacity to predict. I repeat, we can not use a computer model to replicate KNOWN past temperature, weather or weather patterns, how in the hell can we program for the future when we can not even use computers to repeat what we KNOW happened?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *the human footprint is not small or harmless*
> 
> *biomass*
> ...






*n
o
b
o
d
y

c
a
r
e
s*







Holy geez.......I cant believe people sit around and think about this shit. And so......what? If I take another dump today, will it tip the balance?



How is it that somehow, every k00k from the nethersphere of the internet finds their way into this forum?


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> Holy geez.......I cant believe people sit around and think about this shit. And so......what? If I take another dump today, will it tip the balance?


That probably depends on whether you or your droppings go down the toilet.

Oh, by the way --- your score :

*ad hominem : 1

ignorantio elenchi : 1*

Clever you.
.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 6, 2013)

skookerasbil said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



See, they got these magic time machines that allow them to take our current technology back in time so they can calibrate the temperature equipment from those long away days so that the crap they spew today MUST be true

Unless they did that, all they got is ONE HUGE FAIRY TALE

Somebody's watched Back to the future way too many times.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *THE HUMAN FOOTPRINT IS NOT SMALL OR HARMLESS*
> 
> *Biomass*
> ...



So in 10-20 years, we'll have consumed all the biomass......we're doomed!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *Humans use a little over 5x10^20 [5 with twenty zeros after it] Joules of energy per year.*
> 
> *World Energy Resources and Consumption*
> ...



*Just by living, the human race as a whole consumes 2x10^19 Joules of energy as food in a year*

Sounds like a good use of energy.


----------



## numan (Apr 6, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> *Just by living, the human race as a whole consumes 2x10^19 Joules of energy as food in a year*
> 
> Sounds like a good use of energy.


If only they would leave it at that !!

Life could be so pleasant, if only people were as sensible as I am!! · ·  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > *Just by living, the human race as a whole consumes 2x10^19 Joules of energy as food in a year*
> ...



*If only they would leave it at that !!*

How far would you go, to make them?


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 6, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *SCORE FOR RED HERRINGS ON THIS THREAD, SO FAR :
> 
> SSDD : 4
> ...




*Oooooooooops!!!!!!*






































*Sceptics :  971


Climate change bomb throwing k00ks :  12*


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...


I am very much a Daoist. I do not approve of bustling about trying to change the world.  Humans are remarkably ineffectual creatures, but often with ridiculously grandiose pretensions. What they strive for, they usually fail to accomplish,  and the more their striving, usually the more spectacular their failure.

Moreover, it is clear to me that present human society is doomed: the inertia of human folly is so great that it will not happen that humanity will avoid hurtling over the precipice into the abyss. 

*The Dark Side of Climate Change: It's Already Too Late, Cap and Trade Is a Scam, and Only the Few Will Survive*

Yes, Lovelock is essentially correct. It is too late to avert catastrophic global heating -- and all the other social ills and environmental catastrophes which will sweep down upon an unprepared humanity during the course of this century. Humans, as usual, have been about as idiotic as they possibly can be, and now it is time to face the consequences. Now is the time to be thinking about triage.

I look with contempt on all attempts to prevent the disaster -- they are simply wasted effort. I feel no human fellowship with most of my fellow hominids: I regard them as garbage apes.  They are determined to commit suicide, and I wish them all success. I am only interested in that small minority which can understand their situation, and who are willing to make changes in their lives to deal with it. Any plans I have for future social amelioration center around dealing with the *aftermath* of the approaching disaster.

Once we change our focus from averting catastrophe to minimising it, there is much that we can do. 

The real saviours of the future world will be those who are skilled in _triage_.
.
.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> I am very much a Daoist. I do not approve of bustling about trying to change the world.  Humans are remarkably ineffectual creatures, but often with ridiculously grandiose pretensions. What they strive for, they usually fail to accomplish,  and the more their striving, usually the more spectacular their failure.
> 
> Moreover, it is clear to me that present human society is doomed: the inertia of human folly is so great that it will not happen that humanity will avoid hurtling over the precipice into the abyss.
> 
> ...





LOL!  And you claim to be "very much a daoist"?


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 7, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Correlation does not equal causation and computer models don't count for diddly-poo, Reverend Malthus.



The causation has long been established. That was done in 1858 by Tyndall.

The Carbon Dioxide Greenhouse Effect


----------



## Skull Pilot (Apr 7, 2013)

[youtube]-Na9-jV_OJI[/youtube]


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ahh a Genius amongst pygmies ehh? So Genius, since you are so sure you are right...
> 
> Provide a redoable experiment that proves A) that CO2 CAUSES increased heat and not as the proven science shows it follows rising heat
> 
> ...



A.   The Carbon Dioxide Greenhouse Effect

B.   The rise is superimposed over natural variation. So it is not an even rise, but a series of curves, sometime up, sometimes down in the short run, but allways up longterm.

How Earth?s Temperature is Changing ? Past 150 Years History | Environmental Issues

C.  So how come you post this nonsense without any research into how the modelers are actually doing? Perhaps you don't want to know the truth? In fact, the primary problem with the present models is that they underestimate the sensitivity of the environment to the warming. The Arctic Cap is now where it was predicted to be in 2080.

Computer modelling past climates | Climate change | British Geological Survey (BGS)

Modelling the Pliocene

The Pliocene is an important epoch to study, as it is largely the same as the present, but with relatively small changes that produce a significant global mean temperature increase. 

The reconstructions of the mid-Pliocene Warm Period from the USGS PRISM Group allow high quality climate model simulations to be produced and much has already been learnt about this warm past climate. Previous modelling studies show the global mean temperatures to be similar to those predicted for 2100AD. However, much remains to be fully understood, with many of the mechanisms for warming remaining poorly known, poorly resolved or poorly modelled. 

To get a full picture of the Pliocene a number of techniques will be required including data acquisition, data synthesis and climate modelling. The BGS Climate Change team in collaboration with the Sellwood Group for Palaeoclimatology at the School of Earth and Environment, University of Leeds, will model Pliocene and possible future climate change in order to contribute to the understanding of these warmer than modern climates and access their potential similarities.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Science is clear on the subject. CO2 FOLLOWS rising temperatures.
> 
> I repeat provide us with an experiment that can be replicated that shows different. An experiment that explains why for 10 years there has been no rise in temperature.
> 
> Then explain again how computer models can predict what they do not have the capacity to predict. I repeat, we can not use a computer model to replicate KNOWN past temperature, weather or weather patterns, how in the hell can we program for the future when we can not even use computers to repeat what we KNOW happened?



OK, RGT, link to some sites that say that is the case, without the Milankovic cylces. Sites by real scientists, not known frauds.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 7, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Correlation does not equal causation and computer models don't count for diddly-poo, Reverend Malthus.
> ...


Vostok ice cores disagree.


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 7, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Old Rocks said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Disagree with what? Flap yap on your part, as you never even looked at the site. Not only that, you don't even have any idea of what the American Institute of Physics is. Wonderful to see 'Conservatives' posting their willfull ignorance for all to see.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 7, 2013)

Vostok ice cores prove conclusively that CO2 lags temperature increases, rather than being the driver of them.....This is a fact you cannot deny.

Well, you do deny it, but that just makes you the frootloop cultist that you are,.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SSDD (Apr 7, 2013)

Dugdale_Jukes said:


> SSDD said:
> 
> 
> > And yet, resources are more plentiful now than at any time in history.
> ...



Nice try, but of what good is a resource if you can't make use of it.
?  There are a greater amount of resourses available to the individual today than at any time in history.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> I am very much a Daoist. I do not approve of bustling about trying to change the world.  Humans are remarkably ineffectual creatures, but often with ridiculously grandiose pretensions. What they strive for, they usually fail to accomplish,  and the more their striving, usually the more spectacular their failure.
> 
> Moreover, it is clear to me that present human society is doomed: the inertia of human folly is so great that it will not happen that humanity will avoid hurtling over the precipice into the abyss.
> 
> ...





Translation:  you are full of self-loathing.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

I'll also note that looking at one's fellow humans as with contempt is not very Buddha-like.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...



Lemme guess, theater major?


----------



## Dugdale_Jukes (Apr 7, 2013)

SSDD said:


> Dugdale_Jukes said:
> 
> 
> > SSDD said:
> ...



Which is not the same thing as "more plentiful" than at any time in history. Depletion/renewal rates make that sort of claim ridiculous. 

Not to mention that in the realm of "individual" experience, averages insult aware people. Ask a starving child what averages mean to them. 

My post pointed out that fact as well as increased depletion costs/implied risks and a certainty (although perhaps not in the time frame in my post).


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Translation:  you are full of self-loathing.


I thought I made it quite clear that it is not I whom I loathe. · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

'
I consider the majority of hominids on this planet to be loathsome parasites, but I think that there are a few good people.

If someone is sincerely willing to make radical changes in their lifestyle in order to avoid ecological disaster, then I would regard him or her as a true human being. All the others I regard as worthless trash.

So, there are a few human beings on this planet; not many, but a few. I would estimate the human population to be about one per cent of the hominids who clutter up this planet. By chance, or by serendipity, this is roughly the optimum human population for the world.

And what about the rest of the hominid apes? Well, after most of them have wiped themselves out through their own stupidity and short-sightedness, the remnant hominid population could be re-located to Australia as a nature preserve of primitive humanity. There the hominids could be much happier than they are now. While real human beings on the rest of the planet soared to fabulous heights of culture and wisdom, the failed humans could fulfill their true natures, chipping flints and throwing sticks at kangaroos.

All that is needed to render the hominids happy and harmless is to isolate their children from any exposure to human language for a generation or two. Then there would be little difference between them and the chimpanzees of Gombe, or the gorillas of East Africa.  
.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 7, 2013)

You are a hater and a wanna be mass murderer and you want us to take you serious? Tell us again how you worship Buddha.


----------



## tjvh (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *THE HUMAN FOOTPRINT IS NOT SMALL OR HARMLESS*
> 
> *Biomass*
> ...



So what? What are *you* going to do about it? If you drive a car, or cook with gas and electricity I'd say you're a *hypocrite.*


----------



## tjvh (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> I consider the majority of hominids on this planet to be loathsome parasites, but I think that there are a few good people.
> 
> If someone is sincerely willing to make radical changes in their lifestyle in order to avoid ecological disaster, then I would regard him or her as a true human being. All the others I regard as worthless trash.
> ...



Parasites? How tolerant you are of your fellow man. You need to seek professional help.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> 
> All that is needed to render the hominids happy and harmless is to isolate their children from any exposure to human language for a generation or two. Then there would be little difference between them and the chimpanzees of Gombe, or the gorillas of East Africa.
> .





Hey, good job being stupid! You really seem to have a knack for it.


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

'
Myxomatosis was introduced to the wild lagomorphs of Australia in the early '50's with spectacular declines of the rabbit population of well over 99%. However, there were enough rabbits with an immunity to the disease who survived, and very soon the rabbits were back to their original numbers.

I have often fantasized about genetically engineering a disease that would not be fatal, but which would sterilize 99% of the human population. If I were younger, I would be tempted to go into genetic engineering.

This, of course, presupposes that the human remnant would be more intelligent than rabbits --- a proposition about which I have serious doubts.
.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> 
> I have often fantasized about genetically engineering a disease that would not be fatal, but which would sterilize 99% of the human population..
> .





Why would you want to do that? Do you fantasize about being the villain in some bad movie?


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Translation: you are full of self-loathing.





boedicca said:


> I'll also note that looking at one's fellow humans as with contempt is not very Buddha-like.


Uh...Hello? Daoism and Buddhism are quite different.
That is something that educated people know.


RetiredGySgt said:


> You are a hater and a wanna be mass murderer and you want us to take you serious? Tell us again how you worship Buddha.


You might wish to consider how useful an education might be to you.


tjvh said:


> Parasites? How tolerant you are of your fellow man. You need to seek professional help.


It is, indeed, of sociological interest that so many Americans (at least, so many of those who come from the lower classes) are so totally blind and deaf to irony.

I suppose it derives mainly from their low cultural level, though I suspect that some of it is a side-effect of their general tendencies to hysteria.
.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> Uh...Hello? Daoism and Buddhism are quite different...
> .





And YOU are clearly an adherent of neither.


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

'
All other things being equal, I would have no objection to population diminishing by the usual historical processes of human idiocy. However, all things are not equal, and I would like to see human numbers brought down to, say, one percent of their present level, before humans completely destroy the natural world which future generations will inherit.

As I have mentioned elsewhere, I am much more humble about my intellectual attainments than most people are. I do not consider that any individual human can possibly know enough to chart out the future of the human race --- even an individual as erudite as I.

The disasters inflicted by overweening types like Hitler, Stalin, Mao and Bush are stark proof of the failure of people who have simplistic ideas about what is Good and Bad, and who can never have enough accurate information about what is happening around them.

I know whom I would like to see survive the culling of the human race --- obviously, they would be people like myself! · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




However, a person with such a modest assessment of his own attainments as myself could never think that he knew it all, or that other types of human beings are not necessary to the optimal functioning of society. "It takes all kinds to make a world."

I subscribe to this apothegm:

*The first rule of intelligent tinkering is to save all the pieces.*

In the book, *Life, the Universe and Everything*, the story is told of a race which shipped all the useless people off its planet, in order to make a better society --- including telephone mouthpiece sterilizers. Soon afterward, the race went extinct due to a virulent epidemic disease which people caught from contaminated telephone mouthpieces! · · 
.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 7, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



Like I said, he's a Theater Major, or more likely, a wannabe.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 7, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...



He is an elitist snob that thinks he is smarter and better then mere humans. If he isn't rich he probably thinks those dummies kept him down.


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Translation:  you are full of self-loathing.
> ...




Actually, you did.   People who like themselves don't hate everyone else.


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

'
*Global Warming Is Not a Catastrophe!*

True to their devotion to idiocy, human beings have dawdled while their numbers have doubled and global warming moved closer and closer to a point of crisis. Most humans, individually, are moronic, and the human race, collectively, has about as much intelligence as a beetle.

In Siberia and the Canadian North, the permafrost is melting and releasing carbon dioxide and methane. This will likely set up a feed-back loop which will lead to run-away global warming, leaving the Web of Life in tatters and humanity either extinct or reduced to a pitiful remnant. But to call this situation a "catastrophe" is simply scare-tactics and panic-mongering. Life on this planet has survived worse collapses than this one (now the mass extinctions at the end of the Permian Period, that was a catastrophe!).

However, the future of the human race is sufficiently uncertain that I think it would be prudent to begin preparing for all eventualities. If we go extinct, we really should leave some records for the next clever, technologically competent species to inhabit this planet. This would perhaps allow them to avoid the mistakes which we are making and smooth their path to becoming the first intelligent species to arise on planet Earth.

Therefore, I propose that we use the entire gold supply of the planet to make thin gold plates on which are inscribed the history, arts and science of our species. They could just as well serve as a standard of wealth for our economies in this form as in the form of featureless gold ingots. They could then be placed in a geographical or geological situation sufficiently inaccessible that they would only be discovered by a species at a level of culture just a little less "advanced" than our own.

If it be objected that these johnny-come-latelies might melt the plates for currency or jewelry without deciphering them, then we might consider using engraved slabs of granite, somewhat like tombstones (rather appropriate, don't you think, considering the situation?).

At least then, it might be said that our lives had some meaning!
,


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

It's bad form not to attribute copying and pasting to a source.

Just sayin'.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *Global Warming Is Not a Catastrophe!*
> 
> True to their devotion to idiocy, human beings have dawdled while their numbers have doubled and global warming moved closer and closer to a point of crisis. Most humans, individually, are moronic, and the human race, collectively, has about as much intelligence as a beetle.
> ...



For being a genius you sure are stupid. Gold is a soft malleable metal it would not last with printing in any kind of none regulated environment. As for granite, well cold, water and heat all break Granite rather well. So it to would be useless to preserve our heritage in any none controlled environment.

Wanna try again?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> I would like to see human numbers brought down to, say, one percent of their present level, before humans completely destroy the natural world which future generations will inherit...







There most certainly are NOT 'too many' humans, and we are NOT going to "completely destroy the natural world." You need to be medicated to get your hysteria under control.


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> He is an elitist snob...


I may be elitist, but I am certainly no snob!!



RetiredGySgt said:


> ...that thinks he is smarter and better then mere humans. If he isn't rich he probably thinks those dummies kept him down.


Ah! Psychological projection at work, eh, sarge?
.


----------



## depotoo (Apr 7, 2013)

numan seems to think that humans are not also a species of the earth, that they must have flown in from Mars.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> I am much more humble about my intellectual attainments than most people are.
> .





We can all see why being so doesn't present much of a challenge for you, idiot.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *Global Warming Is Not a Catastrophe!*
> 
> True to their devotion to idiocy, human beings have dawdled while their numbers have doubled and global warming moved closer and closer to a point of crisis. Most humans, individually, are moronic, and the human race, collectively, has about as much intelligence as a beetle.
> ...



Sorry, just seemed appropriate:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=C6cxNR9ML8k]Lighten Up Francis - YouTube[/ame]

Just sayin


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> Most humans, individually, are moronic, and the human race, collectively, has about as much intelligence as a beetle.!
> ,




And then there's _you_, at the very bottom of the barrel.


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> There most certainly are NOT 'too many' humans, and we are NOT going to "completely destroy the natural world."


.....not too many humans...FOR *WHAT?*

And how can you be so certain that our actions will not destroy us?

Anyone who has the slightest tincture of understanding the scientific method knows that no sensible question can possibly be asked, and certainly no answer gained, until boundary conditions are established.
.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *Global Warming Is Not a Catastrophe!*
> 
> True to their devotion to idiocy, human beings have dawdled while their numbers have doubled and global warming moved closer and closer to a point of crisis. Most humans, individually, are moronic, and the human race, collectively, has about as much intelligence as a beetle.
> ...





I hope there is something more interesting to this troll act. If this is the whole show, it's already getting old.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > There most certainly are NOT 'too many' humans, and we are NOT going to "completely destroy the natural world."
> ...




For a really big bocce tournament.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> And how can you be so certain that our actions will not destroy us?
> .




You didn't say "us," you said "the natural world."


----------



## boedicca (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > There most certainly are NOT 'too many' humans, and we are NOT going to "completely destroy the natural world."
> ...




How on earth do you live?   Everytime you take a sip of water, you might be taking an action That Destroys Us?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...




He's a troll, and he's already running out of material.


----------



## numan (Apr 7, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> I hope there is something more interesting to this troll act. If this is the whole show, it's already getting old.


Well, unlike you, when I repeat something at least it is not a slight variation on a single sentence.

But then, your screen name could, in Japanese, mean someone who goes round and round in circles.
.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 7, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...



He's here all week, try the veal, tip the waitress....


----------



## joewp (Apr 7, 2013)

SSDD said:


> And yet, there is more energy available now than at any time in human history.



That's what you'd expect right before peak energy, actually. 

If kind of follows that when you dig up more and more every year of a finite resource, at some point you just can't keep it going. 

Doesn't that make sense to you?


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > I hope there is something more interesting to this troll act. If this is the whole show, it's already getting old.
> ...



If this is the whole show, it's already getting old. I hope there is something more interesting to this troll act.


And you guessed wrong, troll. Back to google, brainless.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> > There most certainly are NOT 'too many' humans, and we are NOT going to "completely destroy the natural world."
> ...



And yet you spout nonsense from the warmers and claim that computer models can somehow be programed by us idiots to predict the temperature and weather conditions in 100 years. I repeat where are your boundaries and why do you support supposed findings not even peer reviewed or duplicated, nor even tested?


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *THE HUMAN FOOTPRINT IS NOT SMALL OR HARMLESS*
> 
> *Biomass*
> ...










Big deal.  Insect biomass is 300 times that of mankind.



Several enlightening studies have been conducted involving the numbers of individual insects in a given area. In North Carolina, soil samples to a depth of 5 inches yielded a calculation that there were approximately 124 million animals per acre, of which 90 million were mites, 28 million were springtails, and 4.5 million were other insects. A similar study in Pennsylvania yielded figures of 425 million animals per acre, with 209 million mites, 119 million springtails, and 11 million other arthropods. Even specific insect species have been found to be quite numerous, with calculations of from 3 to 25 million per acre for wireworms (larvae of click beetles).

Certain social insects have large numbers in their nests. An ant nest in Jamaica was calculated to include 630,000 individuals. A South American termite nest was found to have 3 million individuals. Locust swarms are said to hold up to one billion individuals.

These great numbers of insect species and individuals were created by a number of factors including their long geological history, the capability of flight, their small size that allows survival in many various habitats, their ability to store sperm for delayed fertilization, and their general adaptive abilities to the environment. Insects have remarkable fertility and reproductive abilities, which have usually led to the vast numbers of individuals in nature. East African termite queens have been recorded to lay an egg every two seconds, amounting to 43,000 eggs each day. To appreciate the population potentials of insects the example of the housefly is sometimes used, stating that the descendants of one pair of this insect, provided that they all survived during a five month season, would total 190 quintillion individuals.

Recent figures indicate that there are more than 200 million insects for each human on the planet! A recent article in The New York Times claimed that the world holds 300 pounds of insects for every pound of humans.

Selected References:

Erwin, T. L. 1983. Tropical forest canopies: the last biotic frontier. Bulletin of the Entomological Society of America, Volume 29: 14-19.

Janzen, D. 1976. Why are there so many species of insects? Proceedings of XV International Congress of Entomology, 1976: 8494.

May, R. M. 1988. How many species are there on earth? Science, Volume 241: 441-1449.

Pearse, A. S. 1946. Observations on the Microfauna of the Duke Forest. Ecological monographs, Volume 16: 127-150.

Sabrosky, C. W. 1952. How many insects are there? in Insects: The Yearbook of Agriculture. U.S. Dept. of Agr., Washington, D. C.


http://www.si.edu/Encyclopedia_SI/nmnh/buginfo/bugnos.htm


----------



## westwall (Apr 7, 2013)

boedicca said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > Unkotare said:
> ...









He's not smart enough to understand that.  Besides he's a sock for saigon (IMO) so who cares what he says anyway.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 8, 2013)

Maybe we should just get on a rocket and move to Mars? How about that?

Seen alot of jackass threads in my time in this forum but this one is perhaps the nuttiest. There is an uber-fringe narccisistic element in our society......the truest form of flat-earthers. The k00k level is profound. Im fascinated about one thing though.......how these people navigate in life? These people want to go back to the stone age and even then, they'd be complaining about big headed neanderthals rubbing sticks together to make a fire......."THOSE FUCKING NEANDERTHALS SPOILING NATURE!!!!"


I love this forum!!!


When you have those days where the walls are closing in with life's stresses, spend 5 mintues in this forum and you're good to go!!!!!


----------



## editec (Apr 8, 2013)

The planet has nearly 7,000,000,000 people who use the resources of this world and who by doing so also cause pollution, Anyone claiming they believe that can have no effect on the planets ecology is either honest, but  dumb as a post, or lying for political reasons.


----------



## westwall (Apr 8, 2013)

editec said:


> The planet has nearly 7,000,000,000 people who use the resources of this world and who by doing so also cause pollution, Anyone claiming they believe that can have no effect on the planets ecology is either honest, but  dumb as a post, or lying for political reasons.








No sceptic has EVER claimed that.  However, when you look at the effect that JUST insects have on the planet...and put mans impact in context you realise that EVERYTHING has an impact on this planet.

Some good some bad.  Wind and rain erode mountains down from thousands of feet high to nothing, insects destroy vast swaths of plant ecology, herbivores eat huge quantities of plant material and man does tremendous amounts of damage to his local area....but sometimes he fixes what he has destroyed (and he should certainly do more of that)...and even sometimes makes it better than it was...

Funny how that never gets mentioned....ever....


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Apr 8, 2013)




----------



## polarbear (Apr 8, 2013)

editec said:


> The planet has nearly 7,000,000,000 people who use the resources of this world and who by doing so also cause pollution, Anyone claiming they believe that can have no effect on the planets ecology is either honest, but  dumb as a post, or lying for political reasons.


Yeah, but demanding that we change our "evil ways" in North America aren`t you barking up the wrong tree?
*File:World population density map.PNG*









Perhaps it was a mistake to research (epidemic) disease remedies ????
Or contribute to UN WF-Programs ?
What should we do ?..promote free for all abortions in North America, Siberia and Australia ?
Or aid them in modern agriculture so they can chop down rain forests and start farming like Brazil?
http://www.spiegel.de/fotostrecke/perspektiven-die-bilder-des-jahres-2009-fotostrecke-50121-11.html
Soja-Ernte in Brasilien 





You enviro-activists are in all the wrong countries...the relatively under populated western democracy countries that allow you to mouth off without having to fear that you either wind up in a prison or being assassinated.


----------



## hoosier88 (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> Myxomatosis was introduced to the wild lagomorphs of Australia in the early '50's with spectacular declines of the rabbit population of well over 99%. However, there were enough rabbits with an immunity to the disease who survived, and very soon the rabbits were back to their original numbers.
> 
> I have often fantasized about genetically engineering *a disease that would not be fatal,* but which would sterilize 99% of the human population. If I were younger, I would be tempted to go into genetic engineering.
> ...



(My bold)

It's been done - or close - in literature.  Gore Vidal, *Kalki* - which doesn't end that well from the human point of view.  But then, Vidal wasn't a biological engineer - the genetics sound off, but the book was published in '78.


----------



## numan (Apr 8, 2013)

'
Humans like to think that "it won't be so bad." They fight like hell to avoid considering that it may be even worse than the "worst case scenario."

*Arctic Permafrost CO2 Underestimated, Poses Threat*



> Arctic permafrost, the frozen soil beneath polar snow and ice, contains twice as much carbon as previously estimated and may spark a further increase in temperatures should global warming continue....
> 
> There is as much as 950 billion tons of carbon stored in Arctic organic matter, most of it long-dead vegetation, the United Nations Environment Programme says. The Arctic region already accounts for as much as a third of the worlds emissions of methane, a potent greenhouse gas blamed for global warming, of 150 million tons to 250 million tons annually....
> 
> Yes, the whole climate change issue (however it is caused) may be much worse than we currently imagine. Of course it is likely that the brunt of the impact will fall most heavily on the poor people of the world.


Don't count on that, poor little Bloomberg rich kids. They don't have as far to fall. It is a basic law of thermodynamics that complicated systems are normally harder to maintain than simple systems.

The bigger they are, the harder they fall.



> But, at least it seems more and more likely that we will leave a legacy for which we will be remembered.


Yeah --- remembered with hatred and disgust.

Hitler and Göring  and Stalin will be remembered as minor juvenile delinquents compared to us.
.


----------



## numan (Apr 8, 2013)

editec said:


> the planet has nearly 7,000,000,000 people who use the resources of this world and who by doing so also cause pollution, anyone claiming they believe that can have no effect on the planets ecology is either honest, but  dumb as a post, or lying for political reasons.


· · · · *or both !!!*
.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 8, 2013)

its the one's who believe that the earth was given to them to despoil at their leisure that piss me off!!! Very selfish/narrow-minded.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 8, 2013)

editec said:


> The planet has nearly 7,000,000,000 people who use the resources of this world and who by doing so also cause pollution, Anyone claiming they believe that can have no effect on the planets ecology is either honest, but  dumb as a post, or lying for political reasons.


Straw man argument....Nobody has said or is saying that people cannot have any effect on the ecology at all.

Having an effect on the planet's ecology and claiming that it can be positively controlled (which is the core argument of the warmist wackadoodles) isn't the same thing.


----------



## numan (Apr 8, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Yeah, but demanding that we change our "evil ways" in North America aren`t you barking up the wrong tree?
> You enviro-activists are in all the wrong countries...the relatively under populated western...countries


Well, Polar Bear, you creature threatened with imminent extinction, congratulations for having the brains to see that over-population (especially in poor countries) is a problem.

However, only someone as dumb as a post would not realize that over-exploitation and over-consumption by the rich is as great a problem -- or worse!

Almost everyone in the world could live far better lives and still consume less and have less of a harmful impact on the world.

The basic problem is that most humans can work hard, but they cannot work smart!



> What should we do ?..promote free for all abortions in North America, Siberia and Australia ?


No, you silly, illogical man, we should be promoting free abortions *EVERYWHERE!!*

It would be good to mitigate the stupendous suffering which will soon overwhelm us. One of the best and quickest ways to diminish suffering is to reduce, as quickly as possible, the number of humans, in order to bring it in line with the future reduced carrying-capacity of the planet. 

We should provide robust economic benefits to people who have no children, and corresponding economic hardships to those who have more than two children.

Also, providing economic and educational benefits (a new type of "affirmative action") to females in third world countries would help to give them greater control over their own lives, and they would have fewer children.

Once we change our focus from averting catastrophe to minimising it, there is much that we can do.
.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 8, 2013)

Woo is me, we are all DOOMED, DOOMED I say. And now we have one of the ghouls wishing for it to happen even faster then his supposed science claims it will.

He openly calls for the death of 90 percent of the population and claims even at that rate he will still be surrounded by idiots. And of course when these deaths occur our genius will somehow be one of the survivors cause well he is special.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> However, only someone as dumb as a post would not realize that over-exploitation and over-consumption by the rich is as great a problem -- or worse!
> .





There is no overpopulation. Find something else to shit yourself over, bitch.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *THE HUMAN FOOTPRINT IS NOT SMALL OR HARMLESS*
> 
> *Biomass*
> ...



Oh my Allah.

So are you, as a good Bolshevik, suggesting that our governments get together and reduce the strain by 50% or so?

Standard Disclaimer: One thing about the left, they ALWAYS have a plan for mass murder....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

SSDD said:


> You guys have been lamenting doom and gloom and the end of all things for centuries now and it just never happens for you.  When will you ever wake up?



He doesn't give a damn about gloom or doom, he's just laying the foundation for the next democide.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> Some time ago I was asked how the global environmental crisis affected me, personally. This was my reply:
> 
> *A Voice from the Black Hole of Calcutta*
> ...



You could cure it today, fuckwad.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> Was there supposed to be some point to this thread?



Numan wants to slaughter billions of people.

Just the typical leftist agenda.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but demanding that we change our "evil ways" in North America aren`t you barking up the wrong tree?
> ...


Well check your facts again this time consult Environment Canada and not an enviro blog.
Churchill Manitoba is called the worlds` polar bear capitol .
I got lots of (human) relatives in Churchill and visit often. Every spring there are enviro paparazzies from all over the world to film "starving polar bears".
They reported that the entire Hudson bay bear population is down to 900 and falling. Last year`s aerial survey showed that there are more than 2500 (very healthy) polar bears just in the East Foxe basin of the bay.
All the while local Inuit have been allowed to kill 400 bears each season.
And in Churchill there are more polar bears than tourists,dogs, cats and rats
Do I need to post sources ?



> *No, you silly, illogical man, we should be promoting free abortions EVERYWHERE!!*


Yeah and after you do that will you be around to answer for the consequences:

http://www.china-europe-usa.com/level_4_data/hum/011_7a.htm
China`s  one child policy made good sense when it was implemented. But now it`s a ticking time bomb.
Why do you think that all the countries that made "family planning" a political center piece already have an inverted pyramid where there aren`t enough
young people entering the workforce to support the top (retired) of their population pyramid.
So far these countries try avert the consequences with increased immigration.
That`s not sustainable in the long run either and won`t avoid a *real fiscal cliff*...which is already in progress in Europe.
Free abortions as a method to stem overpopulation in Asia and Africa.
Get serious. Try that out in a Muslim dominated area...it does`n even have to be Muslim extremists.
The W.H.O. can`t even convince people in Africa to use FREE condoms and you figure you could go there and abort babies...?
How many heavily armed U.N. "peace keeprs" you figure the U.N. would give you to carry out "your mission"..??
*For a while I thought you had some brains*


----------



## numan (Apr 8, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Woo is me, we are all DOOMED, DOOMED I say. And now we have one of the ghouls wishing for it to happen even faster then his supposed science claims it will.
> 
> He openly calls for the death of 90 percent of the population and claims even at that rate he will still be surrounded by idiots. And of course when these deaths occur our genius will somehow be one of the survivors cause well he is special.


Corrections, sarge:

It is people like you who are ghouls, since your denialism can lead only to more people suffering and dying.

I do not call for such death, I simply predict that terrible suffering and death will result from the course present foolish human societies are pursuing. 
Again, it is denialists like you who could easily be the cause of a massive human die-off.



> ...even at that rate he will still be surrounded by idiots.


About that at least, you are all too likely to be correct.

I certainly do not expect to survive the catastrophes which are coming, since those who make it through will need to meet three conditions: they will need to be young, intelligent and lucky.

I meet only the second criterion.
.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> Corrections, sarge:
> 
> It is people like you who are ghouls, since your denialism can lead only to more people suffering and dying.
> 
> ...



Numan, if you could press a button and kill 4 billion people; would press it before or after lunch?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 8, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > Corrections, sarge:
> ...



4 billion isn't enough according to our local ghoul and doom sayer, he wants over 6 billion dead.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Woo is me, we are all DOOMED, DOOMED I say. And now we have one of the ghouls wishing for it to happen even faster then his supposed science claims it will.
> ...


Not so fast...you already skipped over this problem:


> Quote:
> *No, you silly, illogical man, we should be promoting free abortions EVERYWHERE!!*
> 
> 
> ...





Uncensored2008 said:


> Numan, if you could press a button and kill 4 billion people; would press it before or after lunch?



Numans don`t press any buttons nor do they do anything for the environment or anybody else...the expect us to do it for them.
The "Numans"  are only there to take the credit, but never the blame.
Victory has many fathers, but defeat is an orphan.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 8, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Woo is me, we are all DOOMED, DOOMED I say. And now we have one of the ghouls wishing for it to happen even faster then his supposed science claims it will.
> 
> He openly calls for the death of 90 percent of the population and claims even at that rate he will still be surrounded by idiots. And of course when these deaths occur our genius will somehow be one of the survivors cause well he is special.


Cut an envirowack and watch a eugenicist bleed.


----------



## westwall (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> Humans like to think that "it won't be so bad." They fight like hell to avoid considering that it may be even worse than the "worst case scenario."
> 
> *Arctic Permafrost CO2 Underestimated, Poses Threat*
> ...








You socks are all alike.  Who cares how much CO2 there is in the permafrost.  It has been in the wind before.  You guys are all just mindless tape recorders spewing out the same shit as before in an effort to rejuvinate your failed religion.

You've had 30 years of telling us the world was coming to an end.  Every one of your predictions of the impending population disaster, the hunger disaster, the disaster this, the disaster that......have all proven false.

You are the "little boy who cried wolf" only this time your whole tale is BS...and the world knows it.


----------



## westwall (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, but demanding that we change our "evil ways" in North America aren`t you barking up the wrong tree?
> ...





Polar bears havn't been as safe as a species as they are now for hundreds of years.  Do try and come up with at least ONE fact that is correct.


----------



## westwall (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Woo is me, we are all DOOMED, DOOMED I say. And now we have one of the ghouls wishing for it to happen even faster then his supposed science claims it will.
> ...









We're not the ones who want to murder billions of people like you do asshole.  You're the ghoul.  And a fucking retarded one at that.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 8, 2013)

Oddball said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Woo is me, we are all DOOMED, DOOMED I say. And now we have one of the ghouls wishing for it to happen even faster then his supposed science claims it will.
> ...



Maybe we should just cut all medicare and all our social programs.
Survival of the fittest. Might work to get rid of the "Numans" too.




Worked out pretty good for the polar bears that were supposed to be down near extinction due to AGW.
I doubt very much that the "Numans" would be able to survive unless they can suck back their entitlements that are financed by the non-Numans


----------



## Oddball (Apr 8, 2013)

westwall said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Ooops...I misspoke

Cut an envirowhack and watch a _*misanthropic*_ eugenicist bleed.

I stand corrected.


----------



## numan (Apr 8, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> 4 billion isn't enough according to our local ghoul and doom sayer, he wants over 6 billion dead.


I wonder why you are writing these deliberate lies?

I suppose it is because you can not meet my points with reason and logic.
.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> *Mit der Dummheit kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens*
> , since those who make it through will need to meet three conditions: they will need to be young, intelligent and lucky.
> 
> I meet only the second criterion.
> .


*Mit der Dummheit kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens*
So Herr "Numan" bist Du einer der Götter der seine Sachen selber macht ?
Are you one of those "zero impact" people or did the stuff you have come on trucks and trains...I wonder how much of your stuff is made in China and rode in double stacked containers on a 6 mile long train with 3 engines in the front 2 more in each 1/3 rd sections and 3 more pushing in the back like that train I seen on my way home today.
You might not be able to read the markings, but almost all containers are  Asian shipping propriety truck-piggy-back-containers.
China is already consuming more than 2/5 th of all the world`s Copper, Zinc, Lead, Silver, Steel, Coal and Oil production..tendency climbing, *RAPIDLY*
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfJ-RDhe0uM&feature=youtu.be"]Manitoba April 8 2013 - YouTube[/ame]

And check out the "above average temperature" in Manitoba.
We are Okay with that, but Minnesota and the Dakotas are getting another "Manitoba Mauler" instead of Spring

Survival of the fittest is by far more "fair play" than killing defenseless babies...and you would not survive, that`s for sure:
http://cdn2.spiegel.de/images/image-44281-galleryV9-nywo.jpg






For you it would be a "catastrophe" if you can`t suck like a parasite on the people you despise so much.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > 4 billion isn't enough according to our local ghoul and doom sayer, he wants over 6 billion dead.
> ...



You DENY you said you want 90 percent of the earths human population to die? Did you go back and edit it out? Or shall I page back and quote it for you?


----------



## polarbear (Apr 8, 2013)

RetiredGySgt said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...



I would not doubt it...the "Siamese Mammoth " cat in the hat pulled the same stunt on me.
But this "Numan" jerk :


> I suppose it is because you can not meet my points with reason and logic.


 has nothing to say when you confront him with logic:
CHINA: Moving Population Pyramid
 "Saigon" the fake journalist from Finland, "mammoth" the fake "I used to  run nuclear power plants"  and all the rest of these doomsday Nostradamus cultists  ever answer any questions unless they can copy&paste some crap from a enviro-blog FAQ section

He has no idea what`s in store for China
That pompous asshole would not last for more than 3 moves in a chess game with any one of my grand-kids or more than 3 days if you would cut his hydro.
I bet he was the only kid in his class who pulled out a pocket calculator when the teacher asked what is 100*99*98*... and so on, all the way down to zero.


----------



## numan (Apr 8, 2013)

polarbear said:


> So Herr "Numan" bist Du einer der Götter der seine Sachen selber macht ?


Sigh. 

The pronoun "du" is not capitalised, it should be followed by the reflexive "dich" and then the simple numeral "ein" (at least you got the genitive plural right!). 

The rest of the sentence  is such a jumble I can't make out what you mean (do you mean "Sein" with a capital "s"? With what other word have you confused "Sache"?)

Don't bother to thank me for the grammar lesson. I am just naturally helpful and  kind-hearted -- even with those who are undeserving.
.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> Sigh.
> 
> The pronoun "du" is not capitalised, it should be followed by the reflexive "dich" and then the simple numeral "ein" (at least you got the genitive plural right!).
> 
> ...



So numan, other than your desire to murder 6 billion people, what hobbies and interests do you have?


----------



## longknife (Apr 8, 2013)

*Lighting Up the Night*

By Tom Yulsman | April 7, 2013 @ Lighting Up the Night : ImaGeo 






Article points out just how much of the earth Man now occupies. A great NASA video @ NASA - NASA-NOAA Satellite Reveals New Views of Earth at Night


----------



## numan (Apr 8, 2013)

'
*SCORE FOR RED HERRINGS ON THIS THREAD, SO FAR :*

*SSDD : 6

boedicca : 4 

Oddball :  4

polarbear : 4

RetiredGySgt : 3

skookerasbil : 3

Unkotare : 3

westwall : 3

Pop23 : 2

tjvh : 2

Uncensored2008 : 2


SCORE FOR AD HOMINEM'S ON THIS THREAD, SO FAR :

Unkotare : 8

RetiredGySgt : 7

Uncensored2008 :  5

Pop23 : 4

Oddball : 3

boedicca : 2

numan : 2

polarbear : 2

westwall : 2

skookerasbil : 1

tjvh : 1*
.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 8, 2013)

Brain dead misanthropic dumb fuck who has been debunked eight ways from Sunday:

noobman.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *SCORE FOR RED HERRINGS ON THIS THREAD, SO FAR :*
> 
> *SSDD : 6
> ...



I made the TOP 10 in both polls!


----------



## numan (Apr 8, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Brain dead misanthropic dumb fuck who has been debunked eight ways from Sunday:
> 
> noobman.


Aw, too bad, Oddball !!

Until now, you had not been doing do bad in the _ad hominem_ category !!
.


----------



## numan (Apr 8, 2013)

'
*Radical Cartography*






Spread out since 1945, the number of atmospheric tests would be similar to a limited nuclear war. 

i wonder what the long term effects have been.

How has your cancer been, lately?
,


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 8, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *Radical Cartography*
> 
> 
> ...



Cancer? He's doing great. Got him to quit humping legs but still chases ever darned car that drives by......

Some habits are just too damn hard to break the old fella of...

Hey, thanks for askin!


----------



## Oddball (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > Brain dead misanthropic dumb fuck who has been debunked eight ways from Sunday:
> ...


And you've been doing a crackerjack job in the don't know your elbow from your asshole category.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *Radical Cartography*
> 
> 
> ...


Begging the question, non sequitur, red herring.

You just hit the fallacy trifecta, Corky.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

Oddball said:


> Brain dead misanthropic dumb fuck who has been debunked eight ways from Sunday:
> 
> noobman.



Will he count that as ad hom?

(or merely accurate?)


----------



## gslack (Apr 9, 2013)

Why not man up and call the problem what it is?

Stop Bull shytting, and screaming "climate change" and just say what the problem really is..The problem is there are soon to be 7 billion people on the planet here. And the UN and all their scientists and "experts" don't have a clue what to do about it.

They know we got too dam many of us, they say it all the time. They "say" it in nuanced language and placating manner, but that's the problem. They can't come out and say what needs to be said or do what needs to be done because there will be riots in the streets and chaos.

Fact is,YOU are the problem. You, me, everybody, we all are the problem. The damage we cause, the mess we make, the cost of maintaining our existence, the resources we use, even the simple impossibility of keeping track of us all. That 6 billion people claim? It's a best guess. They don't really have a clue, they couldn't. Africa, India, China, they haven't a clue how many they have not really. They guess using math and surveys, but thats all it is, an educated guess based on what they know. Other countries or regions may have a closer estimate but even they can't be sure. If they claim its 6 billion, better plan on there being about 7-8. People in poor conditions tend to avoid people asking questions regarding their lives. It's human nature to do so. So again bet on more ..

They can't come out and say, "stop breeding", they know it would pizz you off. So they come up with scary scenarios to scare you into adopting all kinds of regulations limiting your lives. Climate-change legislation gets people to agree to cut back back on fossil fuel use in advanced countries like the US.  In less advanced countries it is a death sentence. African countries who cannot use their own fossil fuels because UN loan agreements prohibit it. This leads to poor living standards, and worse. This way the UN and their cast of "experts" can sleep well at night. After all they didn't "kill" them, they can give them  loans they can't possibly pay back to pay for just enough fossil fuels to make the process seem more humane, but in the end their populations will be kept to a certain level.

I say they need to "man-up" because their BS has been outed...


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 9, 2013)

gslack said:


> They know we got too dam many of us,...






No, we don't.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> Spread out since 1945, the number of atmospheric tests would be similar to a limited nuclear war.
> 
> i wonder what the long term effects have been.
> ...



Well, life spans have dramatically fallen.

Oh, wait....

Standard Disclaimer: Amoeba look at leftists and declare, "man, they sure are stupid."


----------



## boedicca (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *SCORE FOR RED HERRINGS ON THIS THREAD, SO FAR :*
> 
> *SSDD : 6
> ...





Score for completely worthless stupid posts on this board: 

numan:  150 (and counting)


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

gslack said:


> Why not man up and call the problem what it is?
> 
> Stop Bull shytting, and screaming "climate change" and just say what the problem really is..The problem is there are soon to be 7 billion people on the planet here. And the UN and all their scientists and "experts" don't have a clue what to do about it.
> 
> ...




Then why don't you do your part and fucking kill yourself?

Oh not that, you want to kill others - billions of others...

Such is the left.

Leftism ultimately boils down to the hatred of life, blood lust.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Score for completely worthless stupid posts on this board:
> 
> numan:  150 (and counting)



Apparently I've repped you too many times lately, but I owe you one. Great post!


----------



## gslack (Apr 9, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Why not man up and call the problem what it is?
> ...



Not so quick on the uptake are ya?

You may have to read it again to understand the point.. It wasn't an endorsement of their idea, it was calling them out on their BS..Try either reading slower,or focusing more next time. It can save you sticking your foot in your mouth...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

gslack said:


> Not so quick on the uptake are ya?
> 
> You may have to read it again to understand the point.. It wasn't an endorsement of their idea, it was calling them out on their BS..Try either reading slower,or focusing more next time. It can save you sticking your foot in your mouth...



Your sarcasm needs serious work.

You came off as just another genocidal lefty.


----------



## gslack (Apr 9, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Not so quick on the uptake are ya?
> ...



Yes must have been confusing when I said this;

_"Why not man up and call the problem what it is?

Stop Bull shytting, and screaming "climate change" and just say what the problem really is..

The problem is there are soon to be 7 billion people on the planet here. And the UN and all their scientists and "experts" don't have a clue what to do about it."_

or when I ended the thing like this...

_"I say they need to "man-up" because their BS has been outed..."_

Dude just read what you are posting against and it won't be an issue..


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *The lowdown on topsoil: It's disappearing*
> *Disappearing dirt rivals global warming as an environmental threat*
> 
> ...



You are an idiot & so is the retard who wrote this article. My farm gains top soil plant matter every year. Terracing & no till farming gains 0.3" of soil per year. More humans & animals increase the human carrying capacity of the planet. Dumb fucking scientist have government destroy the environment, cause global warming thus reducing the human carrying capacity of the planet.

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vpTHi7O66pI"]Activist Scientist Caused Global Warming[/ame]


----------



## numan (Apr 9, 2013)

KissMy said:


> You are an idiot & so is the retard who wrote this article. My farm gains top soil plant matter every year.


_Ad hominem_ fallacy

_Ignoratio elenchi_ fallacy

Falllacy of composition

*And all in just two sentences!  Congratulations!!*
.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 9, 2013)

Your cult is in near full retreat, Gomer.

The anthropogenic Goebbels warming gig us up.



> The Warmist conspiracy has reached a critical point, with doubters in the establishment speaking out. One of Sweden's top climatologists now admit global temperatures have barely changed (translated from Swedish):  *"The Earth appears to have cooling properties that exceeds the previous thought ones, and that computer models are inadequate to try to foretell a chaotic object like the climate, where actual observation is the only way to go."
> 
> In March, a scientific study "Orbital forcing of tree-ring data" found that global warming is caused by that big yellow thing in the sky. Earth's orbit varies over the centuries. Changing distance to the sun affects temperature. Furthermore, Russian scientists have determined that the global temperature will cool by 1.5 degrees Celsius by 2030. (Reported in German in Bild.)
> *
> The conspirators had banked on panic to help expand government control over the world's economies. But momentum in public opinion has swung against the doomsayers. As an example of the depth of opposition to the Warmists, consider some of the well-informed commenters on American Thinker who have made valuable points of their own commenting on three recent articles.



Read more: Articles: The Warmist Crisis
Follow us:  [MENTION=20123]American[/MENTION]Thinker on Twitter | AmericanThinker on Facebook


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Maybe we should just cut all medicare and all our social programs.
> Survival of the fittest. Might work to get rid of the "Numans" too.
> 
> 
> ...



Survival of the fittest does not govern nature. Charles Darwin did not ever state that it did. That phrase was coined by a plutocrat who hated people who were not rich & elite like him.

Plants Share Water With Their Neighbors - Sharing has been found to be a preferred alternative for some plants. They do not simply take in water through their roots and evaporate it via their leaves. In fact, ecologists have found that some plants draw deep groundwater up through their long roots during the day, and at night annually lose large amounts of the water through their shallow roots to surrounding soil, rather than saving the water to pass through their leaves the next day. This phenomenon is termed hydraulic lift. 

Todd E. Dawson, formerly an associate professor at Cornell, discovered not only that hydraulic lift occurs in sugar maples (Acer saccharum) but that neighboring plants take advantage of the "free" water supply during drought periods. These plants are actually healthier than their counterparts found growing further away from the sugar maple trees.  According to Dr. Dawson, "This discovery may toss the theory of competition on its ear, because we have always thought that growing next to something that uses the same resources was bad. Instead, we've found that herbaceous plants growing near a tree really benefit."

Plants not only just share water but also share work, energy, sugar & many other nutrients. The same goes for animals & humans. John Forbes Nash was awarded the  Nobel Memorial Prize in Economic Sciences for his discovery of this mutual benefit governing life. Cooperation between the un-fittest will overcome even the fittest among them.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> I have often fantasized about genetically engineering a disease that would not be fatal, but which would sterilize 99% of the human population. If I were younger, I would be tempted to go into genetic engineering.



 You are an idiot & a terrorist.  Fortunately you are to stupid to create any such disease & the ones that have been produced are kept away from idiots like you. Epicyte already modified & grows corn to sterilize humans.


----------



## yidnar (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *THE HUMAN FOOTPRINT IS NOT SMALL OR HARMLESS*
> 
> *Biomass*
> ...


thread =Wf [ 1+Hf ] +Wb[  1+ Hb ] +Wm [ 1 +Hm ]


----------



## westwall (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > You are an idiot & so is the retard who wrote this article. My farm gains top soil plant matter every year.
> ...





ohhhh,the poor sock got his little feelings hurt...  Poor thing.     Well, don't expect cogent argument from a sock.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > You are an idiot & so is the retard who wrote this article. My farm gains top soil plant matter every year.
> ...



It is observed fact vs your fantasy. Idiots like you have been repeatedly destroyed for hundreds of years.

I have been no tilling my 1,000 acre farm for over 20 years. It is already elivated feet above neighboring farms who plow their soil. My yield & profit per acre is also higher. There are oil & gas pipelines running across the farms out there. The neighboring farms that plow their field & erode soil have lost so much soil that the pipeline that was burried 6 foot deep 50 years ago was now exposed on the surface. Where the pipline crossed my property it was of suffecient depth. My farm went from eroding soil to adding 3" plus every 10 years.

By the way a plumber named Leonard Susskind destroyed your hero pictured in your avatar. Susskind's string theory obliterated your hero's theory.


----------



## numan (Apr 9, 2013)

polarbear said:


> I doubt very much that the "Numans" would be able to survive unless they can suck back their entitlements that are financed by the non-Numans


I consider it right and proper to exploit the non-humans to the maximum extent possible -- consonant, of course, with my tender-hearted regard for the sufferings of mindless animals.

Most hominids are simply debits in the account books of Life. On their merry path to disaster and extinction, they might as well serve _some_ useful function on the way by supporting my needs to the greatest extent possible.

I am quite as willing to exploit my non-fellows as any corporate CEO villain -- I just won't be a hypocrite and lie about it. 

Of course, toward that small percentage of the population who have some culture, education and reasoning ability, I am all good-fellowship, kindness, altruism and helpfulness.

After all, the sane need to stick together, surrounded as we are by the vulgar mass of mindless, hominid apes.
.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt very much that the "Numans" would be able to survive unless they can suck back their entitlements that are financed by the non-Numans
> ...



I've gotta post something nasty for fear of dropping from the top Ten!

Not quite sure what that should be, either something about inbreeding or yo Momma....

Gonna have ta thin on that a spell......


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> I consider it right and proper to exploit the non-humans to the maximum extent possible -- consonant, of course, with my tender-hearted regard for the sufferings of mindless animals.
> 
> Most hominids are simply debits in the account books of Life. On their merry path to disaster and extinction, they might as well serve _some_ useful function on the way by supporting my needs to the greatest extent possible.
> 
> ...



So then, really you're just a troll, going for shock value.

Got it. Not that I was taking your seriously in the first place; due to your suffering intellectual dwarfism.


----------



## numan (Apr 9, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> Gonna have ta thin on that a spell......


Don't sprain your brain.
.


----------



## numan (Apr 9, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> So then, really you're just a troll, going for shock value.


Well, now, there's _chutzpah_ -- after you, and trolls like you, have done everything you could to prevent a rational discussion of the serious and important questions centering about the topic of this thread. · · 
.


----------



## gslack (Apr 9, 2013)

Pardon, but wouldn't repeatedly shouting "red-herring"by one person in reference to others behavior, be in itself a "red-herring"?

Looks like you need to correct your list now.. Add one to the appropriate side, for every time the thread is distracted by a post dedicated to pointing out "red-herrings"...


----------



## westwall (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > I doubt very much that the "Numans" would be able to survive unless they can suck back their entitlements that are financed by the non-Numans
> ...









  My aren't we full of ourselves.  Too bad you're nothing more than a bottom feeder sucking the life out of the producers like any other slimey lamprey.


----------



## westwall (Apr 9, 2013)

numan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So then, really you're just a troll, going for shock value.
> ...








  No the chutzpah is all from you, who think you have the ability to post in a forum with men and women.  Run along child....it's time for your beddy bye...


----------



## polarbear (Apr 10, 2013)

gslack said:


> Why not man up and call the problem what it is?
> 
> Stop Bull shytting, and screaming "climate change" and just say what the problem really is..The problem is there are soon to be 7 billion people on the planet here. And the UN and all their scientists and "experts" don't have a clue what to do about it.
> 
> ...



To keep it as short as possible I highlighted all the stuff that is spot on green and in red where I think you were (slightly) off..
Like the mess we make, should be the mess we made...and I would qualify the "we". "We" as in North America and Western Europe have been cleaning up our industrial processes since the late 1970`s. You should have seen the mess we West Germans had to clean up when the "Wall" came down.
It was just as bad as China today. Not only did we West Germans have to exchange the worthless communist German "Democratic-R (GDR) money for hard currency West German Marks, give them the same pension plans and other social benefits + decent housing and infra structure but they all became instant citizens of the Republic of Germany with *voting rights*. *That`s when the trouble started in Germany* and now or population pyramid already looks as lob-sided as China`s ticking time bomb:
CHINA: Moving Population Pyramid

The EU already has street riots all over the place, because retirement pensions and unemployment benefits are being axed while taxes are skyrocketing.
As far as the countries are concerned that do indeed have an unsustainable population growth it`s not quite as simple as willy-nilly throttling it like China did *abruptly* in 1979 which leaves them later in a situation with a top heavy pop. pyramid and the kind of explosive scenario that leads to ever escalating street riots and another very bloody "cultural revolution". 
"Numan" was writing: 
 "I have seen hard wired computers when I was visiting Chinese Universities in 1979".
The only foreign visitors that China allowed in during 1979 were the useful idiots like Jimmy Carter and the Boston Orchestra.


> *1979 BSO People's Republic of China Tour*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And anyone who visited a communist country should have realized how their "guided" tours work...*they are hilarious.*

And now we have clarinet players like "Numan" who are impressed by what they have seen in a backward communist regime lecturing us on "social engineering" and climate "science".
We should not let clarinet and fiddle players lecture us what we should copy that China does we should be copying what *CONSERVATIVE* Liechtenstein and Switzerland do:
http://mentalfloss.com/article/28473/debt-free-zone-how-liechtenstein-manages-live-within-its-means


> *Debt Free Zone: How Liechtenstein Manages to Live Within Its Means*


 Switzerland`s fiscal situation is not quite the same as Liechtenstein`s but there are other quite unique things from which lessons can be learned, concerning  the conservation of personal freedom, the role of a citizen  and the role of Government.
For example...each Swiss army vet has to take his assault rifle + ammunition  home and keep it in  a ready to use condition.
*Yet you never hear of any incidents*.
Both Liechtenstein and Switzerland have not banned religion from their school system and left it with a moral vacuum, but atheists are quite welcome as well and not a single child is obligated to attend any classes if a parent objects.
I know Liechtenstein quite well,...my mother is from there. Both Liechtenstein and Switzerland are just a short drive from my home town in Bavaria and when I grew up I spent a lot of time in both countries.
*I would not go to China if you paid me*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 10, 2013)

numan said:


> Well, now, there's _chutzpah_ -- after you, and trolls like you, have done everything you could to prevent a rational discussion of the serious and important questions centering about the topic of this thread. · ·
> .



Rational discussion was impossible the moment you entered the thread.

I'll clue you in on something; when you advocate genocide, "rational" is off the table.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 10, 2013)

Herr "Numan" the fiddle and clarinet player is collecting red herrings;
Here is another red herring he can add to his collection:
Iran steigert trotz Sanktionen seine Öl-Exporte - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> * 								Gestiegene Exporte: Iran umgeht Öl-Embargo*
> 
> *Es ist ein erstaunliches Plus:  Irans Ausfuhren von Heizöl sind gegenüber dem Vorquartal um gut zwölf  Prozent gestiegen - trotz des Embargos. Die Sanktionen der Uno umgeht  das Regime nach Angaben der Nachrichtenagentur Reuters offenbar mit  kreativen Lösungen.*



Despite U.N sanctions Iran`s oil exports have grown by 12.5  % during the last quarter.
*Take a wild guess "Herr Numan" who is buying that oil*


----------



## editec (Apr 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > The planet has nearly 7,000,000,000 people who use the resources of this world and who by doing so also cause pollution, Anyone claiming they believe that can have no effect on the planets ecology is either honest, but  dumb as a post, or lying for political reasons.
> ...


----------



## polarbear (Apr 10, 2013)

Despite U.N sanctions Iran`s oil exports have grown by 12.5  % during the last quarter.
*Take a wild guess "Herr Numan" who is buying that oil
*Here is a hint..






And now they don`t just practically own the cheapest oil and mineral resources resources, but own whole countries that sold out and owe huge debt$ to China.
Who do you think is buying up all the US treasury notes that have to be sold so that Obama can print paper money as if it were toilet paper ?


----------



## boedicca (Apr 10, 2013)

If 7,000,000,000 people are too many (which is actually false, but let's suppose for a moment that it's accurate)...then we should colonize space as quickly as possible.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 10, 2013)

boedicca said:


> If 7,000,000,000 people are too many (which is actually false, but let's suppose for a moment that it's accurate)...then we should colonize space as quickly as possible.


A better way would be if voting rights were restricted to people who can pass a *1970`s* *to 1990`s* high school test (..before our schools went gay) in our democracies and leave the other countries sorting out their own mess.










Survival of the fittest...worked well for all the other species:
http://cdn2.spiegel.de/images/image-44281-galleryV9-nywo.jpg





*We should have let AIDS run it`s course, then we would not have overpopulated countries and any "Numans" today
who go vacationing in Asia:
*Sex tourism - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> *Child sex tourism*
> 
> 
> _Child sex tourism_ is tourism to engage in sex with a child  prostitute. While it is criminal in most countries, this  multi-billion-dollar industry believed to involve as many as 2 million  children around the world.[17]
> ...


They forgot communist Cuba on that list. Lately according to our ("homophobic") R.C.M.Police statistics it`s fast topping the perverts favorite travel destination list.
Canadian fags are currently lobbying our Government to delete the
"Sex, male-female" check box on our passports because they want to clear airport security and board airliners in their "vacation attire"
Introduce Third Gender Option to Canadian Passports - ForceChange


> Introduce Third Gender Option to Canadian Passports
> 
> Share This:
> Tweet
> ...


First we had to deal with all the gay-wedded fags from other countries that kept coming to Canada to get divorced in Canadian courts at the expense of the Canadian tax payer...and now every "Numan" enviro activist fag  in the U.S. wants a Canadian passport*
These are the same foreign activists, sponsored by Greenpeace,the Rockefeller and the San Francisco Tides foundation  that lobby inside Canada against Oil and Gas exploration.
*
www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFqIS8hDV0o&list=UUvj7dbOY14kt_MFIR1Y1iwA&index=49* 
Pretty soon they will lobby the Canadian Government to blow up our coastal Islands because they "melt too much arctic ice":





*


----------



## westwall (Apr 10, 2013)

editec said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > editec said:
> ...


----------



## polarbear (Apr 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...


----------



## gslack (Apr 10, 2013)

polarbear said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Why not man up and call the problem what it is?
> ...



I agree with most of what you said, and it seems most of it agrees with my point.. Mostly anyway...

I was being very broad and general in that post. I wasn't specifying any one country or group as being more or less clean than another. Which of course is not accurate,some are cleaner and more ecologically responsible than others. The point I was making, was "we" as a whole are the problem. We as in the human race altogether. We all had our time where we polluted irresponsibly, clear-cut forests, strip-mined, and soon. Just as we all had times where we did nothing but take..

My greater point in that post was to say, the real problem that AGW BS implies but doesn't address directly, that what their legislation really is about, is cutting back population and saving resources. They don't say that because they know what it means in the real world. Cutting back fossil fuel use means the very poorest and least developed will die.


----------



## tjvh (Apr 10, 2013)

numan said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > So then, really you're just a troll, going for shock value.
> ...



How can you profess to desire a rational discussion when early in this thread you referred to human beings as parasites?


----------



## numan (Apr 10, 2013)

polarbear said:


> "Numan" was writing:
> "I have seen hard wired computers when I was visiting Chinese Universities in 1979".
> The only foreign visitors that China allowed in during 1979 were the useful idiots like Jimmy Carter and the Boston Orchestra.


That shows how much _you_ know. I was present at a performance of the Toronto Symphony Orchestra  in Beijing in 1978!

You know, I could accept criticism in good part if you blithering denialists did your homework and were _accurate_ in what you wrote, but your venom-laden incoherencies make it quite clear that most of you are hicks from the sticks who have no acquaintance with the wider world beyond your narcissistic obsessions.
.


----------



## westwall (Apr 10, 2013)

numan said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > "Numan" was writing:
> ...








Pot...meet kettle.  Just for your information, it is you revisionists who have a 30 year track record of failure.  Not a single prediction made by you revisionists has come about not one.  In the face of ever rising CO2 levels, the planet keeps going on its merry way ignoring every one of your pathetic attempts at scientific research....

I use that term very loosely based on the now historical levels of mathematical incompetence displayed by your lead revisionists Hansen, Mann, Trenberth et al. who have had to resort to wholesale data falsification in a vain attempt to bolster the failing relion.

Yes indeed...the pot is calling the kettle black for sure...... mr. revisionist.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 10, 2013)

"The fact is that we can't account for the lack of warming at the moment and it is a travesty that we can't."


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 10, 2013)

numan said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > "Numan" was writing:
> ...



i see you've met Oddball  

As to the OP, denialists think the entire globe is theirs to despoil


----------



## numan (Apr 10, 2013)

westwall said:


> Pot...meet kettle.  Just for your information, it is you revisionists who have a 30 year track record of failure.  Not a single prediction made by you revisionists has come about not one.  In the face of ever rising CO2 levels, the planet keeps going on its merry way ignoring every one of your pathetic attempts at scientific research....


And nonsense like this from a scientific ignoramus who is so uneducated that he didn't even know that vast amounts of carbon are stored in carbonate rock.



westwall said:


> You are wrong. Completely and hopelessly wrong. I'm a geologist and know more about rocks than you ever will and as I stated QUITE CLEARLY, we could BURN EVERY CARBON BEARING ROCK ON THIS PLANET AND CO2 WOULD STILL BE A TRACE GAS.





numan said:


> That statement is just pathetic. You may have a rock hammer and a couple of books on rock-hounding, but you could not possibly be a trained geologist when you write such an absurdity, which runs counter to all the vast research whose results may be found in any encyclopaedia, geology textbook, scientific article -- or even introductory undergraduate course -- which deals with the subject.





numan said:


> *GLOBAL CARBON CYCLE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## gslack (Apr 10, 2013)

numan said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > "Numan" was writing:
> ...



Dismissing dissension in a theory as "blithering denialists" shows how little you actually care about the science...

What is a denialist? ROFL.. It's a made-up word. Wouldn't "denier" work? Yeah, it would...

Sorry bud, gonna call you on your BS now. Did you get your PHD through mail-order or some online course? Seems odd somebody claiming such higher education would use a word like "denialist" over "denier"...

LOL, yes call us all denialists and correct our wicked denierish ways, with your truer science which denounces our denierismish thinkings....


----------



## westwall (Apr 10, 2013)

numan said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Pot...meet kettle.  Just for your information, it is you revisionists who have a 30 year track record of failure.  Not a single prediction made by you revisionists has come about not one.  In the face of ever rising CO2 levels, the planet keeps going on its merry way ignoring every one of your pathetic attempts at scientific research....
> ...







Ahhhhh, I see we have yet another cut and paste drone who is incapable of individual thought and lacks the capacity for critical thinking...typical revisionist sock.

And yes, I allready pointed out the fact we could burn every carbon bearing rock on the planet and CO2 would STILL be a trace gas but that sailed right over your blissfully ignorant little head.


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 10, 2013)

polarbear said:


> *I would not go to China if you paid me*





Why not?


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 10, 2013)

numan said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Gonna have ta thin on that a spell......
> ...



Numan's Theme Song?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ntLsElbW9Xo&feature=player_detailpage]Barry McGuire - Eve of Destruction - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## boedicca (Apr 10, 2013)

Oddball said:


> "The fact is that we can't account for the lack of warming at the moment and it is a travesty that we can't."




"...so we'd better change the formula in the model to hide the decline...."


----------



## westwall (Apr 10, 2013)

boedicca said:


> Oddball said:
> 
> 
> > "The fact is that we can't account for the lack of warming at the moment and it is a travesty that we can't."
> ...








Oh no...that would be legit...instead we'll falsify the historical data record to make the past cooler so that we can continue with the meme that this temperature is "unprecedented"....


----------



## gslack (Apr 11, 2013)

westwall said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Oddball said:
> ...



Oh no... I think i'm a denialist... And you, you're a denialist too..


----------



## editec (Apr 11, 2013)

I think that the human-carrying-capacitiy of this world could be much MUCH larger than it is 

*IF*

we changed our lifestyles.

But such a massive change would demand a highly centralized and VERY intrusive government to make that work.

that is actually what I suspect the MASTERS are working toward in the long run.

Most people will exist in a hive-like urban areas.


----------



## westwall (Apr 11, 2013)

editec said:


> I think that the human-carrying-capacitiy of this world could be much MUCH larger than it is
> 
> *IF*
> 
> ...







The MASTERS (as you call them) would like to see a population of around 100,000,000 people.  All slaves to keep the machinery running that would keep the world operating and that way they could enjoy the planet without having to deal with the unwashed masses.

To save 3,600 tigers they would happilly kill 800,000,000 people in India if they could get away with it.  Instead of figuring out a way for BOTH to co-exist and prosper the MASTERS allways resort to the murder of people to get their way.

I've talked to a few of them over the years and they are scum.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 11, 2013)

numan said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > "Numan" was writing:
> ...



Here is what you said:
http://http://www.usmessageboard.com/environment/279415-agw-atmospheric-physics-50.html#post7060449


> *In 1979*, when I was visiting Fudan University in Shanghai, China, I  remember seeing large, hardwired computers in the Computer Science  Department.


Unlucky for you the Toronto Symphony Orchestra published their China visit itinerary. It`s one of the huge number of books and booklets Google has been archiving. There was no mention of any visit to the Fudan University in Shanghai and the Toronto Symphony Orchestra never visited China again in *1979*.

Here they are in China February 1978:








> You know, I could accept criticism in good part if you blithering denialists did your homework and* were accurate  in what you wrote*, but your venom-laden incoherencies make it quite  clear that most of you are hicks from the sticks who have no  acquaintance with the wider world beyond your narci


I`m a skeptic not a venom laden "denialist", that`s why I do my home work and check the facts.

Now you can`t make up your mind when you were in China and "revised" it just as soon as you have been caught lying.
Shake hands with "Saigon" the fake "Journalist" in Finland and the Siamese cat "Meow I used to run nuclear reactors"


----------



## numan (Apr 11, 2013)

'
Mr. frozen bear-brain, that is excellent corroboration that you denialists are mentally challenged.

I wrote that I saw the Toronto Symphony in Beijing in 1978, and you triumphantly write as disproof that the Toronto Symphony was there in 1978!!

It is an excellent example of how narrow-minded you denialists are, and your inability to think outside the box of your mental prisons.

Your mistake was in assuming that I was a tourist there. In fact, I lived in China for two years. I had an academic appointment there sponsored by a university association from our own country.

I spent one winter in Beijing. The weather there was often similar to Alberta winters in your own country. In those days, foreigners received special privileges. I had the luxury of one hour of heat in the morning, and one hour in the evening. Most of the time, I wore so many layers of clothing that I waddled about looking like an Antarctic penguin.

It is pathetic the way that people like you jump to conclusions, but certainly not unexpected.
.


----------



## numan (Apr 11, 2013)

westwall said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And so, after being shown the scientific facts reduced to the simplest mathematical terms, the wriggling and squirming denialist robot blatantly and directly denies them!!

I will say this for SSDD; after the same facts were demonstrated to him, he simply tried to change the subject -- but he didn't bluster that he was right anyway!

In Westwall's case, there is not even a shred of mental decency to cover the shame of his intellectual nakedness. 

As usual, he simply blusters, insults, and denies, denies, _DENIES!!_
.


----------



## numan (Apr 11, 2013)

gslack said:


> Dismissing dissension in a theory as "blithering denialists" shows how little you actually care about the science...
> 
> What is a denialist? ROFL.. It's a made-up word. Wouldn't "denier" work? Yeah, it would...


Your remarks might have some point if the denialists were capable of discussing the matter of global heating in a calm, rational manner, marshalling facts, and admitting what they know, *and what they don't know*.

But the blitherers scream and shout, insult and try every low blow in the book, quote junk science, and jump to crucify anyone who disagrees with them and who presents facts and rational analysis.

What they shriek cannot be taken seriously. Their irrationality, their emotional excesses, their faith that is blind to all that contradicts their dogmas, *and especially their ignorance of science* all mark them as victims of religious mania, of clinging to a set of dogmas which it would terrify them to question.

Their behavior goes beyond mere scepticism or rational denial. These fanatics are a religious cult, and that is why I call them "denialists."

Whether you, dear sir, deny global heating simply because you have not paid attention and are ignorant of the science, or whether you are a religious fanatic denialist, only time will tell.
.


----------



## westwall (Apr 11, 2013)

numan said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...








You didn't present crapola doofus.  I pointed it out to you LOOOONG before you tried to rehab your 'tard image.  CO2 is a trace gas...it will ALLWAYS be a trace gas.  You're the moron who equates Earths atmosphere with that of Venus demonstrating that you are a scientific cripple, and will ALLWAYS be a scientific cripple.

Remove that avatar, he is a GREAT man.   You are a basement bound twerp.


----------



## westwall (Apr 11, 2013)

numan said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Dismissing dissension in a theory as "blithering denialists" shows how little you actually care about the science...
> ...








You love to harp about facts but the facts you use are falsified.  You harp about rational discussion when you have none.  You are a cut and paste drone who hasn't a clue what you are reading.  You are a religious fanatic revisionist who will lie, cheat, steal and murder to get your way.

It is YOU who advocate the deaths of billions asshat...and you claim you're the rational one?


----------



## FireFly (Apr 11, 2013)

KissMy said:


> More humans & animals increase the human carrying capacity of the planet. Dumb fucking scientist have government destroy the environment, cause global warming thus reducing the human carrying capacity of the planet.
> 
> Activist Scientist Caused Global Warming



We all knew Numan was not smart enough to comment on that Allan Savory video. The inferior Numan avoided it like the plague & reverted to ad hominem attacks.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 11, 2013)

numan said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...


Specific facts: Venus is 26 million miles closer to the sun and has an atmospheric density more than 90 times that of Earth...The atmosphere could be made up of any given gas and it would be hotter than Earth, you blithering pinhead.


----------



## numan (Apr 11, 2013)

'

You see what I mean, gslack? · · 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 11, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> Mr. frozen bear-brain, that is excellent corroboration that you denialists are mentally challenged.
> 
> I wrote that I saw the Toronto Symphony in Beijing in 1978, and you triumphantly write as disproof that the Toronto Symphony was there in 1978!!
> ...



You keep changing your story.
First you said you were VISITING Chinese universities in 79 and seen a "large hardwired computer".
China wasn`t open to American tourists for guided or non guided tours, because there were no formal diplomatic relations between China and the U.S. at that time, thus no visa...except by invitation, such as the one the Boston symphony orchestra got.
Then you changed your story and said no, it was in 78 when the Toronto symphony orchestra was there...and they did in fact get a guided tour.
Now you say you were not just visiting Chinese Universities but were TEACHING in China and RESIDING there....and oh how dumb I must be for not guessing that. Why should I guess that somebody is dumb enough to leave the U.S. to stay in a country where they ration out the heat for an hour ?
So what were you teaching there ???
"Meow, (like the Siamese Cat)  I used to run nuclear power plants and can show you how to heat buildings"?
What in your twisted little mind is a "large hardwired computer" anyway ?


----------



## numan (Apr 11, 2013)

'
I was not teaching there, I was doing research.

However, I do not expect such devotés of mendacity as you troop of maroons to be able to understand that someone might be willing to endure a little discomfort in the pursuit of knowledge.
.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 11, 2013)

Story changes again.

Mendacity indeed.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 11, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> I was not teaching there, I was doing research.
> 
> However, I do not expect such devotés of mendacity as you troop of maroons to be able to understand that someone might be willing to endure a little discomfort in the pursuit of knowledge.
> .



Research... really ?
What kind of research?
Did  you "research" physics and chemistry in China ?


> Originally Posted by *numan*
> *Crustal carbonate rock* [1] stores 100 million gigatonnes of carbon.
> Therefore, multiplying *(100,000,000/750) · 0.0004*, we get more than 50 times more mass of carbon than the entire mass of the atmosphere!!
> 
> ...


[1]"*Crustal carbonate rock" *is limestone  as in Calcium Carbonate.
The Calcium has an oxidation potential  of [FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]Ca 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ca2+ + 2e-            2.87 and exists in limestone as Ca++
The Carbon in limestone also exists as the oxide C++++
So how would you get :
[/FONT]


> to get carbon dioxide, we must combine the carbon atom with two (approximately equally massive) oxygen atoms.


[FONT=verdana, arial, helvetica]

 from limestone  with oxygen as it is in the oxides of the earth`s crust ?
[/FONT]


> Since oxygen is by far and away the most common element in the *Earth's crust,*[2] that is no problem


The Carbon in Calcium Oxide is already oxidized and needs no "equally massive oxygen atoms" to oxidize it to Carbon dioxide.
It would take  an acid, (like sulfuric acid)...*not more oxygen* from your 


> oxygen is by far and away the most common element in the *Earth's crust,*[2] to get CO2 from "*Crustal carbonate rock* [1]"...which "stores  100 million gigatonnes of carbon.


and boast:


> I do not expect such devotés of mendacity as you troop of maroons to be able to understand


So what exactly did you "study" in China ?
*It sure as shit wasn`t any science*.
Have an elementary school teacher explain it to you how the Calcium in the earth`s crust became to be limestone or how to get CO2 from it.
I don`t have the patience to teach "special needs" retards like you.


----------



## longknife (Apr 11, 2013)

Pnce again, just another pissing contest!


----------



## gslack (Apr 11, 2013)

numan said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Dismissing dissension in a theory as "blithering denialists" shows how little you actually care about the science...
> ...





Yes, yes, but you're supposed to be so much smarter and more educated then all of us poor ignorant fools... 

Denailists.... 

Dude, It's obvious you're an internet elitist. That's what I call someone like you, who has to try and pretend some form of higher power, education, or knowledge over everyone else in a debate. Your type's all over in every forum, you're not new, not even original.

No body with half the education you have been implying to have would use the word "denialist".. It's just ignorant, especially when there already is a word for it "denier". It's shorter, make sense, and an actual word...

You know what the killer of this whole charade is? Rather than admit your error, you keep right on using the word like a moron.. Repeating stupidity doesn't make it less stupid, just shows the stupidity of its originator..


----------



## gslack (Apr 11, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> You see what I mean, gslack? · ·
> 
> ...



I'd refrain from trying to badger me if I were you "denailist".. I'm not as nice to obvious BS artists as these other guys. I tend to make internet elitists cry..


----------



## polarbear (Apr 11, 2013)

gslack said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



Did you notice how he went out of his way to write "devot*é*s"...to fake an education better than our`s. 


> I do not expect such devotés of mendacity as you troop of maroons to be able to understand


He does not have "l'accent aigu é" on his standard North American keyboard but went to all that trouble to fake it with a word that does not even exist in french...
French Dictionary (Dictionnaire français-anglais)


> Le mot *devot**és* n'a pas été trouvé.


Can`t find the word *devot**és*


----------



## boedicca (Apr 11, 2013)

polarbear said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...





The correct word is "dévots".    His use of an "é" at the end is Franglais.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 11, 2013)

boedicca said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...


I know and so do you, but I`m sure he did not make a casual 'typo" because he does not have that key and had to either carefully paste in the *é *or go out of his way to fetch it with system32\charmap.exe...unless he lives in Montreal PQ, where I lived for 7 years...which might explain what he was REALLY doing in China.
I knew some communist nut-cases in Montreal,  we called them  "useful idiots" that denounced us and went to China, Cuba , East Germany & the USSR to tell how evil we are. In return the communist  propaganda Apparatchiks gave them the "celebrity" status they craved.
He fits the profile perfectly


----------



## gslack (Apr 11, 2013)

polarbear said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > numan said:
> ...



I see his BS all too often. Used to courier from Norfolk to Fort Meade between the engineers and number chrunchers, daily. Easy work but both groups thought they were the smartest men alive. Have to wait on something to finish and you will get a dissertation on the worlds problems and how they could cure it if they were allowed..

Probably wasn't an IQ below 150 at either place, but the level of common sense and social experience was almost non-existent. None of those guys hung out places like this. They would be bored by our most technologically advanced discussions, and completely lost on interacting socially here. They would never know when they were being made fun of sarcastically..

Numan here is a BS artist. Probably got a lot of free time to play with the magic google box and create his worlds..


----------



## polarbear (Apr 11, 2013)

gslack said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Precisely. But it is sooo amusing to read his posts, reply and watch how predictable his response is. It`s more fun than poking around with a probe in conditioned lab rat brains





I had some fun for a while with "Saigon the educated journalist in Finland" who had to Google who Finland`s current Prime Minister is.Then the Siamese Cat in the hat who meowed "I used to run nuclear reactors" ( ~1960 in the US Navy) but it got too boring after I seen that this wacko believes you can`t spin 2 generators at the same rpm and phase angle...which means we have operators in all the power plants that make up our power grid who are constantly turning knobs instead of the software that took care of that since 1990.
"Numan" who should be using Norman Bates face as an avatar is just as, if not more amusing


----------



## gslack (Apr 11, 2013)

polarbear said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



In another thread, I made the point that "crude oil' like what was coming out of the gulf a while back, was unmodified, non-refined, and natural, so the regions quick recovery is a matter of course. The alarmists were all in a frazzle over something that exists in that same state underground.

His argument was, "So is arsenic" and then made the claim how stupid the remark I made was.. Arsenic, in it's natural unmolested, unmodified state is usually a crystalline compound including several other elements. Generally non harmful in that state for several reasons. 1. we won't eat a rock even a pretty crystalline one. 2. A compound is likely to have as much arsenic in it as it would have any number of other elements, making the amount per gram low for a poison. 3. We don't consider Aluminum ore on the same level as an aluminum can, because we have to do some pretty fancy work with very high voltage to get enough of it out of the rest of the minerals to be useful..

He's an idiot, plain and simple. His persona isn't even well played...


----------



## polarbear (Apr 11, 2013)

gslack said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Most people would not believe how fast their health deteriorates without essential trace minerals like arsenic but they think nothing of throwing their old PC loaded with highly toxic  Gallium Arsenide  into a dumpster.
Most people also believe that there are huge Lithium resources, while there are only very few locations where the Lithium content in the rock is worthwhile mining for...and what it takes to make a Lithium battery..
One of the largest Aluminum smelters is in Kitimat BC and it uses a huge amount of power. Regarding Aluminum...I`ve got to tell you this.
I  had 6 months off after months on duty and drove long haul so that I did not get bored and liked to travel anyway, especially when you get paid for it. I picked up a load of recycled aluminum bars from a smelter in the U.S. and was supposed to run it to Toronto. When I drove over their yard scale they checked for residual radiation and put Hazmat stickers on my trailer.
My documents said that this load was for a company in Canada that makes outboard motor props.
When I got to the warehouse in Toronto there was nobody there so I phoned the load broker and he told me that I was supposed to leave my trailer there because where that load goes only a short "day cab" tractor can maneuver to the dock. I told him I`ll give it a try and run the load to the final destination anyway...guess what...they were not making any props...it was a huge factory that made alu beer & pop drink can blanks.
There was enough room to maneuver a 747...when I showed up 2 Hindus with turbans and their lawyers were ready to kill me when I showed up with my radiation hazard stickers on my trailer. Their scam was getting Aluminum at rock bottom prices..that stuff from the decommissioned cold war scrap grave yard...reload it into a different trailer and run it to their pop-can plant..which supplies everybody from Budwiser, Miller, Coke, Pepsi etc.
After I got out chased out of there...they did unload me though and told my tale at thr next Flying J, I heard similar stories from flat bed drivers and radioactive re-bars. And all the while the "Numans" scream about the plant food that comes out of my exhaust pipes.
Almost forgot telling you about the Methane that used to seep into the air from  shallow deposit oil.
Before we had geologists these fields were easily located using a couple  of guys with lanterns walking about 500 meters apart but in a direct line of sight.
There was enough Methane gas seeping up to dim the lanterns for *eons *long before we started using the shallow oil first. And now shepherds in Australia and New Zealand are supposed to pay for the Methane their sheep fart.


----------



## gslack (Apr 11, 2013)

polarbear said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



ROFL, what a world we have huh?

The sad part is, its just a drop in the bucket of double-dealings and scams. The worst is military contracts and spending in general. It's such a god-awful mess they won't even bother with it now. People like to think the military threatens or leans on congress to get funding. They don't even have to at all. They say we want this much, and if we don't get it you will kill soldiers. Easy peasy, they get it.

Every now and then some senator gets a dose of "the greater good" and sets out to check their books, only to find the books are so cooked, so messed-up, so convoluted, it's impossible to make heads or tails of them with a the budget allocated to such a task. The military doesn't have to do or say anything..

Our military pays $900 for a hammer and $300 for a toilet seat for a couple reasons. One, it makes the madness seem improbable to many, and two, it makes such a mess that no one can track it.. Genius really, hide in plain sight , while sitting in a clown car..


----------



## polarbear (Apr 11, 2013)

gslack said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...


I`ll get right back and upload a couple of pictures for you regarding that.
Right now the RCMP is coming from Portage to look at a Sentry Safe that somebody torched and busted open and dumped it during the night near my house. I don`t think that`s the usual way to open a safe if somebody forgot their combination...neither do the cops.


----------



## gslack (Apr 11, 2013)

polarbear said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...





Yeah, i'd say that would classify as "odd" ...LOL


----------



## polarbear (Apr 11, 2013)

gslack said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



Okay the cops picked up that sentry safe I found and one of them almost got a hernia. I finished uploading the pictures.
I`ll post 6 of them and write the captions below.
"Numan" will complain again because he thinks that it`s using the US messageboard sever memory because he has no idea how these pictures get to his PC


























Top = The "Astro Lab" it`s one of the main "Arctic Greenhouse Gas" Labs on Ellesmere Island near the pole.
Next is their entrance lounge
Next is the CO2 lab..I know it well because I had to calibrate their instrumentation for them. They don`t use IR`s these are all Gaschromathographs.
Next is the "Scientist" analyzing for CO2 in an ice core sample.
Next is what he does best aside from juggling numbers so they fit into the consensus graph.
And the last picture is the environment friendly vehicle these "scientists" drive.
It idles all winter long and when it moves it does about 4 miles to the gallon. We have to fly in the fuel for them and burn 15 gallons for every gallon they use.
The only "scientists" I have met in these labs had no idea how the instrumentation works. This one had a Bachelor`s degree in English Literature and the other ones were "Political Science" Students and the like. One time they got so drunk during a snow storm and we had to rescue them. They fell asleep and their  doors were not not latched. After a > 100 km wind kicked up blowing snow through the open doors and filled up the entire lower part of the complex and the shed where their Diesel generator was their power went out and they finally woke up freezing.






Maybe one of them was one of the over 150 IQ "Numans" who keep lecturing us about CO2 in Limestone or "Meow I used to run nuclear power plants in Fraggle Rock"


----------



## gslack (Apr 11, 2013)

polarbear said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



LOL, looks like government funding in action..

The part about the scientists being from various fields and not necessarily related to "climate science" is not surprising. Took my oldest around to some colleges last year, found out "political science" has become a pretty generic term to identify an even more generic field of study. It seems that political science now is basically how to use the sciences to further a political ideal. The science part of it is dubious at best. pretty sick when you think about it. Sure they still study the characteristics of politics in a given society, but the "study" part as been replaced with an already established ideal.

Yeah the college recruiters pretty much told her that "green tech" is the future, naming fields like "political science" as an example of a field seemingly not directly related, but indirectly, completely relevant. Pretty disgusting really.. As you can tell by my posting style, you can probably guess what I said about this concept... Yeah that was Kent State, she didn't want to go there anyway, I just helped the process along a bit ..LOL

She finally settled on Tiffin University... (no idea why) but hey, her choice, I just pay lol.. She's gonna be a occupational therapist and eventually a psychologist. She says a business minor right now,we will see on that one..

But all my digressions aside, this is what the government pays for, and they wonder where the money goes..


----------



## mamooth (Apr 11, 2013)

Denialists, please get a room. No one wants to watch your circle-jerks. It's just gross.


----------



## gslack (Apr 11, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Denialists, please get a room. No one wants to watch your circle-jerks. It's just gross.



there it is again... DENIALIST...



How many of you thesaurus-hating morons are there here? Is it a secret club or something? You guys just hang out, telling each other how the English language is a relative term?

LOL, 3 of you repeating the same ignorance doesn't make it correct,or smart.. just makes you pathetic as well as ignorant..


----------



## mamooth (Apr 11, 2013)

Look, it's your cult. Don't blame me for the name.

And by the way, blubbering like a little bitch at me won't get me to go easy on you. It just encourages me.


----------



## westwall (Apr 11, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Look, it's your cult. Don't blame me for the name.
> 
> And by the way, blubbering like a little bitch at me won't get me to go easy on you. It just encourages me.








   Havn't looked in the mirror for a while have you?  Cult describes your religion to a "T".


----------



## gslack (Apr 11, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Look, it's your cult. Don't blame me for the name.
> 
> And by the way, blubbering like a little bitch at me won't get me to go easy on you. It just encourages me.



Go easy on me? 

Okay don't go easy on me then genius... 

Just whatever you do, please, please don't use cosmic rays on me, because you said they can cause exposure...

Dude you're too damn ignorant to have been allowed near a nuclear reactor... Got an older brother, love him but he's ignorant as a stump. he was on the Nimitz in 78-79'. He loaded munitions. Wasn't allowed anywhere near the reactor. The "nukes", guys who worked the reactor and related systems, where few. usually black uniform naval-intel types. 

Being navy intel, they have their roots in ONI, and as the old saying goes,"once ONI always ONI" Meaning they don't talk, never will... Not about reactor work, not about anything. And certainly not in some web forum. Risk their benefits to appear big on a web forum?? Not likely...

Your BS is old now, and you are boring...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 12, 2013)

gslack said:


> The "nukes", guys who worked the reactor and related systems, where few.



Few, as in a couple hundred, right? I mean, you do understand the size of the engineering department, no?



> usually black uniform naval-intel types.



Black uniform? What on earth are you babbling about? I have never seen a black uniform in the Navy. Navy Blue, yes, but never black.



> Being navy intel, they have their roots in ONI,



No, they don't. Like PolarBear and Westwall, you are dogshit ignorant of this entire topic. Navy Nuclear Power has zilch to do with Navy Intel.



> and as the old saying goes,"once ONI always ONI" Meaning they don't talk, never will... Not about reactor work, not about anything.



And yet I've pointed out multiple navy-approved print sources of people getting much more detailed than me. Non-tards understand that saying "THERE ARE NO FREAKING COMPUTERS" is not confidential information.



> Your BS is old now, and you are boring...



If you find it so boring, why do you obsessively bring it up at every opportunity?

We all know what happened. You have a long history of polishing Westwall's knob. You thought he needed help, so you jumped in. And so you got humiliated, which is what always happens to my stalkers. It remains to be seen if you're as slow a learner as Westwall.

Anyways, I've got to go spread some positive rep around so I can counter-neg Westwall, being the pansy always negs me for mocking him. Being that I possess testicles, I would never think of negging someone for a disagreement, but that's Westwall.


----------



## gslack (Apr 12, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > The "nukes", guys who worked the reactor and related systems, where few.
> ...



Dude, I'm gslack not west or polar...FOCUS

Naval Intel IS in charge of all sensitive material, systems, procedures and personnel in the Navy.. It's a fact, Denying this shows how fraudulent you are... They would not ever let regs without ONI clearance anywhere near the reactor or subsystems.. ONI clearance means you are ONI. In fact now days the DOD, and the NRC, and several other acronyms would be conferred with as well... 

Now you can continue to out your BS on this, or simply  be quiet and maybe we will forget it someday... Your choice, but it's obvious you are full of it at this point..


----------



## mamooth (Apr 12, 2013)

gslack said:


> Naval Intel IS in charge of all sensitive material, systems, procedures and personnel in the Navy.. It's a fact, Denying this shows how fraudulent you are...



For glub's sake, stop digging yourself in deeper. It's getting comical, how stupid you are. There's this, the black uniforms, you claiming cosmic rays were deadly, your inability to parse simple english ... I just can't keep track.

Intel has jack to do with Reactors. On a ship, Intel was a completely separate department. No one in Engineering had anything to do with Intel, and vice versa.

Like Westwall and PolarBear, you know jack about the Navy. You're bluffing, and panicking because I keep calling you on it. You and your fellow stalkers aren't fooling anyone, so just stop. Yes, Master Westwall will be disappointed in his servant if you back down from your fuktard vendetta, but you have to ask yourself if that's worse than the humiliation I'll keep inflicting.


----------



## gslack (Apr 12, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Naval Intel IS in charge of all sensitive material, systems, procedures and personnel in the Navy.. It's a fact, Denying this shows how fraudulent you are...
> ...



LOL,

black uniforms, lots of them....















Sailors_assigned_to_the_intel_department_aboard_the_Nimitz-class_aircraft_carrier_USS_Carl_Vinson_(CVN_70)






Need I go on?

Fact is naval intel and techs in intel wear black. If you never saw a black uniform in the navy then you weren't ever anywhere near a nuke of any kind., near any base with a naval intelligence branch, or basically anywhere at all really... 

Busted fraud.. 

If you're going to play pretend on a web forum, best look into what you are pretending to be better next time clown....

https://www.netc.navy.mil/nnptc/home.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nuclear_Power_School

_*Prospective enlisted enrollees in the Nuclear Power Program must have a qualifying score on the ASVAB exam, may need to pass a general science exam, and must undergo a NACLC investigation for attaining a "Secret" security clearance.*_

And just how would one go about getting a secret security clearance???? Why through the ONI of course... ROFL... Dude are you even old enough to shave?


----------



## polarbear (Apr 12, 2013)

gslack said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



This will be funny to watch how the Siamese "Meow I used to run nuclear reactors" will mutate to a screeeach I`ll scratch your eyes out again after you posted these pictures how Navy personnel* is NOT *using on/off push buttons and "hardwired logic" because according to Meow pre 1960 relays and switches are more reliable than lightning fast microprocessors and the double redundancy + the redundant UPS that powers the microprocessor arrays....none of it exists according to Meow in the Fraggle Rock Navy which is thee most advanced fighting force on the face of this planet.
This one is for Westwall, because he really is a Geologist...published today by Der Spiegel.de online...The "denialists" because Spiegel employs the largest number of scientific fact checkers of any news media world wide:
http://www.spiegel.de/extra/a-670762.html


> * 								Impressum: Axel Bojanowski*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Above one of Der Spiegel Magazine "denialists".
Geoligist, graduated 1971, one of the Spiegel  fact checkers in the field of  Geology, Geophysics , Oceanography, Natural Resources and Climate Research


Pressekonferenz auf EGU-Tagung: Angeblich gelungene Erdbeben-Prognose - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> *                                 Eklat bei Geologen-Tagung: Hokuspokus unter Forschern*
> 
> Aus Wien berichtet Axel Bojanowski
> Aufregung bei einer Forschertagung in Wien: Ein russischer  Seismologe behauptet, er könne starke Erdbeben vorhersagen - eine solche  Entdeckung wäre reif für den Nobelpreis. Doch hinter der Ankündigung  steckt nur heiße Luft. Wissenschaftler sind entsetzt.
> ...


These are just a few points I copied & pasted and here is a short translation.
Russian "Seismologists" announce that they can and have accurately predicted > R7 earthquakes with statistical data and other "Seismologists" had offered the behavior of ants prior to earth quakes as a "proxy" in a decade long press & publicity campaign....and it was all "peer reviewed" just like "Climatology"
Now the EGU congress of Geologists finally had enough and said they will not tolerate any longer when "Seismologists" degrade Geology to a Religion.
*Kudos to the Geologists and the rest of the scientific community should follow their example and do the same with "Climatologists"
*


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2013)

boedicca said:


> The correct word is "dévots".    His use of an "é" at the end is Franglais.



That just proves his superior intellect and education. He has no need to follow the language, the language follows him.

Die Frösche-Anbetung zu seinen Füßen, so ist die Brillanz, die er hat.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2013)

polarbear said:


> I know and so do you, but I`m sure he did not make a casual 'typo" because he does not have that key and had to either carefully paste in the *é *or go out of his way to fetch it with system32\charmap.exe...unless he lives in Montreal PQ, where I lived for 7 years...which might explain what he was REALLY doing in China.
> I knew some communist nut-cases in Montreal,  we called them  "useful idiots" that denounced us and went to China, Cuba , East Germany & the USSR to tell how evil we are. In return the communist  propaganda Apparatchiks gave them the "celebrity" status they craved.
> He fits the profile perfectly



Not to stand up for the little turd, but alt 0233 will return é


----------



## mamooth (Apr 12, 2013)

gslack said:


> black uniforms, lots of them....



Shit-for-brains, that's Navy Blue. Again, you know nothing about the Navy.



> Fact is naval intel and techs in intel wear black.



No, they don't. You're totally full of shit. Intel people wear the same goddamn uniform as everyone else, as do the nukes.

Why is it you're the only person on the planet who is spouting this kook theory that Navy Intel people wear black? Oh, that's right, you yanked it of your ass, and now you've dug yourself too deep into the stupid hole to back down. But hey, easy enough to prove you're not lying. Just come up with a single independent source which says that Navy Intel people wear black.

Oh, given that PolarBear has already posted picture of nukes _not_ wearing black, you might want to ask him why he's contradicted your theory. You two can duke it out.



> And just how would one go about getting a secret security clearance???? Why through the ONI of course... ROFL... Dude are you even old enough to shave?



Intel doesn't do security clearances. Intel gathers Intel. Background checks are done by field agents. That is, NCIS. Though they called it NIS back in the day.

So, again, you show everyone how you know jack shit about the Navy. Your track record of getting every single thing wrong is still perfect.


----------



## KissMy (Apr 12, 2013)

FireFly said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > More humans & animals increase the human carrying capacity of the planet. Dumb fucking scientist have government destroy the environment, cause global warming thus reducing the human carrying capacity of the planet.
> ...



He is to ignorant to understand it. He believes he can just throw out a few Latin attack words & people will think he is smart & above engaging ordinary people.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2013)

gslack said:


> there it is again... DENIALIST...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Creatures like Mamooth are drones. They differ only slightly from termites. Where one drone will use a term, ALL drones will. These are not creatures blessed with the ability to think. Mamooth is more a simple PLC - he can be programmed, but not taught. He was programmed to react to heresy against the religion of AGW and spew "denialist" at the vile infidels.

Nothing you type will have any impact, he cannot learn and you cannot override his programming - only the hate sites can alter his programming.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 12, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Look, it's your cult. Don't blame me for the name.
> 
> And by the way, blubbering like a little bitch at me won't get me to go easy on you. It just encourages me.



Yeah, we're the ones worshiping Gaea and preaching carbon sins.....


----------



## mamooth (Apr 12, 2013)

polarbear said:


> because according to Meow pre 1960 relays and switches are more reliable than lightning fast microprocessors and the double redundancy + the redundant UPS that powers the microprocessor arrays....



According to anyone with a brain, you mean. Shit-for-brains PolarBear here is actually proclaiming that Microsoft Windows is more reliable than a switch. That's how far down the stupid hole he's gone.

Anyways, if PolarBear can locate his balls, he might want to tell us just what computers were running his magical control software in 1960, as he claimed. I've asked at least 5 times, yet he always widdles himself and runs screaming from the question.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 12, 2013)

Uncensored2008 said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > The correct word is "dévots".    His use of an "é" at the end is Franglais.
> ...


You nailed it !
Holy shit the Siamese cat who "used to run nuclear reactors" followed me again no matter where I go.
  Meow now claims :


> According to anyone with a brain, you mean. Shit-for-brains PolarBear here is *actually proclaiming that Microsoft Windows* is more reliable than a switch. That's how far down the stupid hole he's gone.


And says I said that we use Microsoft Windows as an OS platform for programmable logic controllers...and all the while I uploaded a picture of the Westinghouse OS programming manuals which I still got. They are from the time when the PLC`s still used  16 bit a data and address bus and had to be re-written for a 32 and 64 bit bus system.
I`ll snap a few pics what`s inside and upload them
Does that look like "Microsoft Windows" to you ?...:
http://img46.imageshack.us/img46/7425/snapshot002e.jpg
http://img145.imageshack.us/img145/2987/snapshot003d.jpg
http://img801.imageshack.us/img801/5629/snapshot004u.jpg
http://img824.imageshack.us/img824/5486/snapshot005oc.jpg
http://img24.imageshack.us/img24/7460/snapshot007o.jpg






















*Don`t put your crap lies in my mouth *:


> Shit-for-brains PolarBear here is *actually proclaiming that Microsoft Windows* is more reliable than a switch.


Here is what a similar program looks like for a Windows or a Unix OS:
nomainwin
      UpperLeftX=2
      UpperLeftY=2
      WindowWidth = 300
      WindowHeight =530
......
line input #setting,setup$
      Com = 8192 * 2
      open setup$ for random as #comm
      print #comm, "atz"
      print #comm, "ate0"
      print #comm, "atx0"
      switch$="379"
      switch=hexdec(switch$)
[arm]
     input #setting,delay
     input #setting,ct
     x=0
[more]
     x=x+1
     line input #setting, d$(x):name$(x)=mid$(d$(x),8,50)
     d=val(d$(x)):if d=0 then [eof]
     d$(x)=str$(d)
     if eof(#setting) = 0 then [more]
[eof]
     close #setting
[readswitch]
     if tr=1 then out (rel),0
     spos=inp(switch)
     spos= spos xor 95
     spos=spos and 8
     if spos<>8 then print #main.t,"Waiting for Switch to be armed":tr=0ut (rel),0
[scanswitch]
     timer 400,[debounce]
     wait
[debounce]
     timer 0
     spos=inp(switch)
     spos= spos xor 95
     spos=spos and 8
     scan

out (rel),0
if cm<>0 then [reentry]
     for w=1 to delay
     scan
     gosub [progress]
     timer 1000,[delayt]
     wait
[delayt]
     timer 0
     next w
[run]
     print #main.g,"cls"
     print #main.t,"System is armed "

out (rel),2 '0 to close
    timer 7000,[talk]
    wait
[talk]
    timer 0
    scan
    playwave "c:\alarm\alarm (x$(a)).wav"
    playwave ""
out (rel),0
    print #comm,"ath0"
    timer 3000,[nextcll]
    wait

*and so on and on..*
*Get the idea ? *
*of course not *!



I wrote it for the laptops we all had, so you can plug in the serial port of a Westinghouse PLC system.
Before that alarms would go off at the CO`s quarters and when he was in the shower he had to run down the hallway in a towel and check on the display panel  what caused the power plant alarm. After that he got to stay in the shower and check his pager where my program transmitted the nature of the alarm as a cause specific voice message and he could dispatch who ever was needed without even leaving the shower.
After that I got a weekend "off" at our sister base SAC Thule and a note that they are to serve up  all the steaks and lobsters I wanted.
My new  nickname after that was "Sir Eatalot" and on that parka you see below in my sig picture the bastards spray painted a crossed knife and fork as my "coat of arms"


----------



## polarbear (Apr 12, 2013)

Herr "Numan" this is your reality dose for today...Sprichst Du deutsch?
Weißes Haus dementiert Verbindung zu Kuba-Reise von Jay-Z - SPIEGEL ONLINE

It`s about the brilliant "team Obama"...you know the same idiots who filled up his limo with the wrong fuel and trashed another one when they drove it into the ditch.

*Der Trip von Jay-Z und Beyoncé nach Kuba sorgt weiter für  Wirbel. Der Rapper verarbeitet die Visite auch in seinem neuen Song  "Open Letter". Der Text hat nun sogar das Weiße Haus zu einer  Stellungnahme bewegt.*






















Run of the mill "Jo the Plumber" Americans are not permitted to travel from the U.S. to Cuba...except of course if you are a personal friend of Obama as in the top picture.
*That`s what we call "useful idiots" *these fucking communist-"Americans" like you who would have us live like they do in the countries you admire and the privileged communist "devotés" from the US (like you)  get an hours worth of electricity rationed out each morning
At that rate of "progress" it won`t take long till Team Obama will change the National Anthem to this one:
And the "Numans" can have an orgasm like MSNBC`s Chris Mathew every time Obama speaks.
I`m not a "Neo-Nazi" and do appreciate other cultures and societies, even if some of them are still communists:

*ENJOY...it tempts me to have a facelift and re-enlist*


----------



## gslack (Apr 12, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > black uniforms, lots of them....
> ...



ROFL, you can't see black??? Oh come now phony we all see the uniforms are in fact black..Damn dude you are pathetic....

The NCIS?? Naval criminal investigation service???
NCIS Home Page

_"The Naval Criminal Investigative Service (NCIS) is the federal law enforcement agency charged with conducting investigations of felony-level offenses affecting the Navy and Marine Corps &#8211; that is, crimes punishable by confinement for more than one year.  NCIS also performs investigations and operations aimed at identifying and neutralizing foreign intelligence, international terrorist, and cyber threats to the Department of the Navy.  In addition, it provides warning of threats and specialized defensive force protection support to U.S. naval forces around the world."_

Seems they disagree with you moron...

Here's how a security clearance goes through. 

1. You are selected for a job that requires a security clearance.

2.The branch of service you are applying for through whatever command they use or whomever is in charge contacts their security apparatus. in this case ONI.

3. That security apparatus contacts the DOD, who then confirms or denies that request, and then if confirmed they then contact the FBI, who does background checks on the individual and depending on the level of clearance may conduct checks on the family of the individual, even in some cases interview them.

4. The findings of the FBI are sent back to the DOD, they give a confirmed or denied status on it, then that is relayed back to the ONI, and from there to the command structure.

Now tool, you can continue to deny the truth, deny that black uniforms are black, deny nanval intel oversees the personnel working with nukes, even deny that you are an idiot, it doesn't make any of it less true...

BTW, in your haste you seemed to have missed my links showing my assertions to be truth. Where is your links now?

Got one? Just a little one? Even got one that shows black is now blue?

LOL, NCIS..

TV junky playing naval expert..

UPDATE: Link to the GOV on background checks and security clearances..

http://www.opm.gov/investigations/background-investigations/federal-investigations-notices/1997/fin97-02/


----------



## gslack (Apr 12, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > because according to meow pre 1960 relays and switches are more reliable than lightning fast microprocessors and the double redundancy + the redundant ups that powers the microprocessor arrays....
> ...



*fraud!*


----------



## mamooth (Apr 12, 2013)

gslack said:


> ROFL, you can't see black???



It's Navy Blue, dumbass. 

Navy blue - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
---
Navy blue is a very dark shade of the color blue which almost appears as black.
---



> Here's how a security clearance goes through.



Each time I think you can't possibly fail harder, you surprise me.

Pages - SecurityClearanceRequests

That would be NCIS describing how they process security clearance requests, something you just loudly claimed NCIS never did.

This is the point where you either:

1. Admit you were totally wrong about every single thing, as the documentation shows, and that you've just been pulling idiot crap out of your ass and trying to bluff your way through.

or

2. Dig yourself even deeper into the stupid hole, thus destroying the last shreds of your credibility.

Seriously, you've been caught red-handed spouting total BS. Everyone is now laughing at you, hard. At least have the decency to just quietly slink away in disgrace.


----------



## skookerasbil (Apr 12, 2013)

This thread feels like watching a group navel contemplation session.


Pronounced levels of gay.


Far left people are fascinating. They actually believe their own shit......in this case, as if anybody cares about this. Might as well be debating the legitimacy of giants wandering the earth.......


Hey Mamooth........how about this shit? SicK huh??!!! Found near a beach in northern Israel.


----------



## gslack (Apr 12, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...



LOL, all of those hardware systems back then ran some version or specialized reworking of UNIX.. My brother closest to me in age was a linguist for the navy and NSA , from 85 till 89' he ran a unix terminal.

Whoever built the terminal, server, workstation, mainframe, whatever, paid a lease or purchased software, or paid to have the software built either on-site using their own personnel (high security), or built by a contracted company. The actual software was a UNIX core because at the time it was the only game in town. 

Takes a lot of know how to run military spec hardware, even and especially older stuff. The older stuff didn't have the silicon to shortcut a lot of the processing. Back then they used massive amounts of power over processing ability or pipeline speed or bandwidth. And UNIX was the way.

Today I can't speak as to what OS they actually use. All I know is contractors in my field mostly use Linux based OS, heavily modified to be specific to the work.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 12, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Holy shit the Siamese cat who "used to run nuclear reactors" followed me again no matter where I go.



I see that you couldn't locate your balls, being that you still won't tell us what computers were running your Iconics Genesis software in 1960. Do you practice being chickenshit? I just ask because you're so good at it.

You are essentially the only human on planet earth making the crazy claim that navy reactors have been run by software since 1960. You've given zero evidence to back up that whackaloon story. By now, even you know it's total BS. You've crossed the line into deliberately lying about it, just so you can save face by not admitting how badly you fucked up.


----------



## gslack (Apr 12, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ROFL, you can't see black???
> ...



NOPE, navy has black uniforms and intel generally wears black.. Get over it moron..

your link said....

_Security Clearance Requests 





			REQUESTING A SECURITY CLEARANCE

If JPAS shows no record of prior investigation or no appropriate level investigation, the security manager/SSO will need to submit a request for investigation in accordance with the procedures outlined in SECNAV M-5510.30 Chapter 6 and CNO ltr 5520 Ser 09N2/6U871082 of 2 August 2006, or visit the Chief of Naval Operations (N09N2) Information and Personnel Security section of this web site for the latest submission of policy and procedures. Ensure that the request for investigation clearly indicates return results are to be forwarded to the DONCAF. Once the PSI is completed and received, the DONCAF's determination will be entered into JPAS, granting the highest level of eligibility supported by the investigation.

Missing security clearance - If it is found that a prior investigation exists but no record exists in JPAS indicating that the investigation was favorably adjudicated, submit a request via JPAS to the DONCAF. 

Our adjudicators have production standards to meet with definitive standards for case processing times. Unless formally designated as a priority, the goal is for our adjudicators to work each case within 30 days from the time the case is assigned to them. For example, you provide an incident report or SAER via JPAS. Initially your requests will go through our Adjudicative Support Branch (ASB) for case control and case management. The ASB will order all existing files associated with the person you have reported. When the file(s) arrive (generally within 30 to 45 days), ASB will then assign the case to an adjudicator for decision. The adjudicator must either make an affirmative decision (notifying you via JPAS), request additional information (via JPAS or Naval correspondence), or refer the case to a due process team within 30 days of case assignment.
		
Click to expand...

_
Where does that say NCIS? Anywhere in it? It doesn't does it fraud...

Yeah busted again...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 12, 2013)

gslack said:


> NOPE, navy has black uniforms and intel generally wears black..



So you're choosing to dig ever deeper into the stupid hole. As expected.

You didn't have to embarrass yourself like this. I gave you plenty of chances to back down. But you had to swear eternal vengeance against me, so now you're a laughingstock.



> Where does that say NCIS?



On the big NCIS logo at the top of the page.

Please, just stop. I feel like I'm picking on a shortbus kid.


----------



## numan (Apr 12, 2013)




----------



## gslack (Apr 12, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > NOPE, navy has black uniforms and intel generally wears black..
> ...



The navy has black uniforms dumbass...

NAVY BLUE..





And BLACK





The NCIS page, told you expressly how to get a security clearance and the steps therein. You can't go through NCIS to get a clearance moron, they explain how to get one to work there ... jesus are you really this ignorant...

And yes I will keep digging the hole deeper for you...


----------



## gslack (Apr 12, 2013)

Just to rub it in on boo kitty..

here's a link to the USS nimitz cruise books from 75' to 93'.. Seems a lot of black uniforms there. Some navy blue, some black, some dress and seasonal, some even in denim..http://navysite.de/cvn/cvn68.html

Now go through the books and look for the parts listing and showing the reactor crews and personnel. All of them shown, every single one went through a security clearance check. All of them who worked with the actual reactor or systems were in the very least "confidential" clearance rating and most were "top-secret" clearance rating.

Dude you are a fraud, the fact you claim the navy doesn't have black uniforms shows how fake you are. Everyone in the navy has seen a black uniform of some sort, be it dress, service, or whatnot. The NCIS is a crime investigation division of the navy. They investigate crimes, breeches of security by navy personnel, and those matters. They do not hand out security clearances, that task resides within the DOD, the DON, and investigations for said clearances are conducted by the FBI..

It's a fact junior, like it or not, it's fact...

Now try and remember the TV does not represent reality.. NCIS, is not what you see on tv. Neither is JAG so chill and read a little..


----------



## Oddball (Apr 12, 2013)

I wasn't even in the Navy and knew their nuke boys wear black.

WTF?


----------



## SSDD (Apr 12, 2013)

numan said:


>



And not a single demonstrable experiment proving that any concentration of any of those gasses can cause temperatures to rise in an open atmosphere.  Surely such an experiment could be devised if indeed greenhouse gasses caused increased temperatures.  Climate science isn't interested in actual experiments because actual experiments would prove them wrong while they can get whatever results they want from computer models by bypassing actual physics in favor of magical physics.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 12, 2013)

numan said:


>



That's freaking awesome. Can you spin a basketball on a single finger?


----------



## mamooth (Apr 12, 2013)

> NAVY BLUE



Nice backpedal. Before you were claiming that was a black uniform. Progress.



> And BLACK



Also Navy Blue. So photography is yet another thing you fail hard at. You see a lower exposure that darkens the colors, and assume it means the very dark blue uniform is black. Though actually, the suit jacket of the officer/chief dress blues may have been black. That's the only black uniform item. The crackerjack uniform of the enlisted men is absolutely, positively Navy Blue, even though they appear black in the photo.

Again, why is it that you're the only human on the planet who says nukes and intel wear secret black ninja uniforms? Why can't you, or your new buttbuddy Oddball, find a single source stating that black uniforms exist? Oh, that's right, you're both just making crap up.

USS Nimitz (CVN 68) Maiden Cruise Book 1975 - Reactor Department







That's _your_ source, the reactor department page. Can you point to the black uniforms in the reactor department? Funny, but every single photo there shows the old style denim dungarees. Not a single black uniform in sight, yet you claimed the nukes always wore black uniforms.

Your own source says you're a lying sack of shit. Sucks to be you.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 12, 2013)

gslack said:


> The NCIS is a crime investigation division of the navy. They investigate crimes, breeches of security by navy personnel, and those matters. They do not hand out security clearances, that task resides within the DOD, the DON, and investigations for said clearances are conducted by the FBI.



https://doni.daps.dla.mil/SECNAV Manuals1/5510.30.pdf

You might want to read it. There's a whole alphabet soup of organizations that do security investigations. NCIS is among them. ONI or Navy Intel is not. Your claim was an idiot fantasy, while my statement was a fact. NIS did my security investigation. Given the alphabet soup involved, I can't figure out who exactly gives the final approval, but the FBI was certainly not on the list.

Now, it appears NIS/NCIS has moved to specializing in security investigations of foreigners, but it doesn't change the fact that back in 1983, the nice NIS men in suits came to talk to some of the people who knew me. That's how it was. 

Again, the actual Navy docs say you're full of shit. ONI has never, ever been involved with security clearances, which is what you claimed, a claim you're trying to backpedal away from now.



> Now try and remember the TV does not represent reality.. NCIS, is not what you see on tv. Neither is JAG so chill and read a little..



You're the kook who seems to think NCIS was invented by TV. Spent too much time whacking off to Ziva, eh? Or, in your case, probably LL Cool j.

Back in the real world, which is unlike your TV fantasies of the the super-crimefighting NCIS, NCIS does a lot of deadly dull paperwork and routine checks.


----------



## gslack (Apr 13, 2013)

mamooth said:


> > NAVY BLUE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ROFL, they are wearing work clothes dipshit, jeans and shirts, DENIM which is also standard ...

What part of standard attire escapes you?

You're done tool. You know it I know it. Navy has black and navy has blue, navy also has denim for work like that where it's gonna be dirty.. Dumbass... They also have white, khaki, and black or blue coveralls too... Gonna argue those too?

 Now we come to the underlined part.. brace yourself tool cause this one's gonna hurt..

First page...Officer... In BLACK






Now you chose the Maiden cruise photos.. Maiden cruise they used just the bare essentials in the reactor department, because they weren't running all the reactors and it was a shakedown... Check the very next cruise ...

USS Nimitz (CVN 68) Mediterranean Cruise Book 1976-77 - Reactor Department






in black...






More...






Why just look at all of em, in BLACK...






LOL, the list is pretty big and notice all of the personnel pictures of the sailors are in black. They wear other colors but only when working on dirty machinery.. Yeah that's the difference between dungarees and service dress...

ROFL, yeah tell me again how the navy doesn't have black uniforms fraud...


----------



## gslack (Apr 13, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > The NCIS is a crime investigation division of the navy. They investigate crimes, breeches of security by navy personnel, and those matters. They do not hand out security clearances, that task resides within the DOD, the DON, and investigations for said clearances are conducted by the FBI.
> ...



ROFL, Junior the NCIS does not give out security clearances. STOP the BS already, it's just ignorant.. Damn dude your own link said so... READING IT"S A GOOD THING!

The DOD decides who gets security clearances. The FBI investigates the individuals and families if need be, reports the findings to the DOD, the DOD, gives it a yes or no, then it's kicked down the DON, where it gets another yes or no, then it goes on your service file, and the information is forwarded to your Dept head, and at some point you are informed by getting the job you needed it for...

If you breech your security clearance, or break a law while in the navy, the NCIS will investigate and maybe arrest you. They don't give out security clearances, that is handled by the DOD ultimately. It' simply retarded to think the DOD wouldn't be the big dog of it all. Seriously dude, why in the hell would a department inside the navy handle security clearances? That would leave them no oversight, not gonna happen. The DOD oversees ALL armed services and forces of this country, they decide who gets what sec levels..

Dude seriously, if you are going to continue your tantrum and lying fit, at least get your freaking facts straight.. You're an internet fake, nothing new, I give a shit less. But when you are full of shit, this full of shit, this often, and then have the nerve to call others liars, I am gonna call you on it..

Now take some advice and be quiet now. You have outed yourself in a major way, no one is buying your lies anymore. Be smart and people may forget sometime, keep telling more lies, and lying despite the truth staring people in the face, and they won't forget..

Now continue your BS... Cool story bro! Can we hear it now with you being able to fly? That would be better..


----------



## SSDD (Apr 13, 2013)

My job in the Air Force required a top secret security clearance and for most of that time, CNWDI and SCI attachments.  The clearance was from the DOD.  DSS conducted the investigation and reported the findings to DOD.  I imagine DSS delegates some of the duties of individual investigations as some of my aquaintences later informed me that agents from the DSS, FBI,  and others, visited them with questions about me during the time my investigation was ongoing.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 13, 2013)

SSDD said:


> My job in the Air Force required a top secret security clearance and for most of that time, CNWDI and SCI attachments.  The clearance was from the DOD.  DSS conducted the investigation and reported the findings to DOD.  I imagine DSS delegates some of the duties of individual investigations as some of my aquaintences later informed me that agents from the DSS, FBI,  and others, visited them with questions about me during the time my investigation was ongoing.



Works the same in Canada except that we call it DND instead of DOD.
Non military high security installation require a background check which is conducted by the Federal Police,...which has the data bank that DND will access. Works like that in every country that is a member of NATO and we respect each other`s certifications because we work side by side in many of these installations like Thule/Greenland to name an example.
Germany does a neat thing and makes it very convenient for Germans that have such a clearance. They embed the equivalent of a CD on the first page of our passports that all NATO member states can read with their scanners at ports of entry.
I gave up on this thread because the Siamese cat with the rabies is in here now full time after I showed up and vacated the atmospheric physics thread where it lurked 24/7 to check up if I posted something.
Hopefully that psycho stays put here and we can have rational discussions about physics again in the atm-physics thread


----------



## mamooth (Apr 13, 2013)

SSDD said:


> My job in the Air Force required a top secret security clearance and for most of that time, CNWDI and SCI attachments.  The clearance was from the DOD.  DSS conducted the investigation and reported the findings to DOD.  I imagine DSS delegates some of the duties of individual investigations as some of my aquaintences later informed me that agents from the DSS, FBI,  and others, visited them with questions about me during the time my investigation was ongoing.



Confirming my story, that an alphabet soup of agencies works clearances.

That makes it curious as to why the DicklessBrigade claims I lied when I said NIS worked my clearance. Oh, that's right, my psychostalkers simply have a pathological need to call me a liar. If I say the sky is blue, they'll shriek that the sky is green and call me a liar.


----------



## numan (Apr 13, 2013)

'
More red herrings and refusal to deal with the topic of the thread by the global heating denialists.

As an aside, before I continue, I wish to express my sympathy to any reasonable person who might have been tempted to read this thread, hoping to gain some insight into this interesting and important topic. 

Such a person must wade through reams of verbal diarrha  excreted by the global heating denialists before reaching the hygienic postings which discuss the matter reasonably. It is, no doubt, the intention of the denialists, who possess a certain low animal cunning, to so disgust any sensible reader that they will not continue to read this thread. 

I beg the sensible reader not to be thwarted by these feral predators. Just go to the page which lists all my postings, and then read only those. then you will have the wheat without the chaff, and the barbarians will be defeated.

The posters -- *mamooth, Dot Com, editec, Dugdale_Jukes, Old Rocks, joewp* -- have demonstrated the ability to make rational comments on this subject. It would be good to link to the Postings Pages of these thoughtful people, too.
.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 13, 2013)

gslack said:


> ROFL, Junior the NCIS does not give out security clearances. STOP the BS already, it's just ignorant.. Damn dude your own link said so... READING IT"S A GOOD THING!



Quit running, you sackless little coward.

You claimed ONI did all clearances. You still haven't provided one bit of evidence to back up that wild fabrication. Because you made it up.

I told the truth. NIS worked my clearance. You made up an idiot story about ONI doing clearances, you know it's bunk now, but you won't admit it. Ignorance could excuse you before, but now you've moved from ignorance to deliberately lying.

Just admit it. ONI has never done clearances, as you directly claimed over and over. Squeal and evade all you want, but I'll keep bringing it back to the point here. Which is that you fabricated a load of crap, got called on it, and now you're lying about it.

Seriously, what the fuck is wrong with you? You know you're lying, I know it, everyone knows it. So why keep up the charade?


----------



## numan (Apr 13, 2013)

'
The global heating denialists, who appear to be addicted to error as to a drug, have continued to deny the most clear and established facts of science, including how much carbon there is in the atmosphere and crust of the Earth.

I will recapitulate some basic facts which they continue to deny, and then set forth how and why the planets Earth and Venus differ in their carbon history.



numan said:


> *GLOBAL CARBON CYCLE*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 13, 2013)

gslack said:


> ROFL, they are wearing work clothes dipshit, jeans and shirts, DENIM which is also standard ...



So you've now backpedaled from "all nukes wear special black uniforms" to "Well, it's a special dress black uniform!". Let's get you backpedaling some more.



> You're done tool. You know it I know it. Navy has black and navy has blue, navy also has denim for work like that where it's gonna be dirty.. Dumbass... They also have white, khaki, and black or blue coveralls too... Gonna argue those too?



Nice attempt to run from the topic, but I won't let you pull that sleaze. Your claim was that nukes and intel wear special black uniforms that the rest of the Navy doesn't wear. That was just some stupid BS you yanked out of your ass. You could simply admit you made a mistake ... oh wait, you can't. You've dug yourself too deep into the stupid hole, and the rest of TeamDickless would be very disappointed if you backed down.



> Why just look at all of em, in BLACK...



Yep, the officer/chief dress blues. I already said some versions of that feature a black suit jacket (the only black item out of all navy uniform items, other than shoes and accessories), so one wonders what you're babbling about.

I notice you didn't link to all the non-nuke departments. Which show all of their officers and chiefs wearing the same "black" suit jacket that you swore only nukes wore. Oops, so much for your fabricated claim that only nukes wear black.

So, you've been caught yanking BS out of your ass. Instead of admitting your mistake, you're having a meltdown and lying about it. The point of all this is that since you'll act this dishonestly about something this minor, how can anyone trust a single word you say on any topic?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 13, 2013)

FireFly said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > More humans & animals increase the human carrying capacity of the planet. Dumb fucking scientist have government destroy the environment, cause global warming thus reducing the human carrying capacity of the planet.
> ...



Allan Savory has turned the causes of global warming/climate change back onto the government enviro wacko scientist who caused the problem. They can't deal with the fact that they fucked up the planet. Numan will continue to ignore this because he cannot accept the blame, facts or reality. It was explained to Bill Maher last night on his show & his only reply was I don't understand what you are saying?

Your people live in denial. You can't deal with the facts. You can't accept responsibility. You should be jailed or killed before you become irrational, snap & attempt to poison the planet. Ooops! To Late! 


numan said:


> I have often fantasized about genetically engineering a disease that would not be fatal, but which would sterilize 99% of the human population. If I were younger, I would be tempted to go into genetic engineering.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 13, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> More red herrings and refusal to deal with the topic of the thread by the global heating denialists.
> .


What's not a red herring is that you are an avowed misanthrope and wannabe eugenicist, making your opinions on just about any given topic on the very fringes of marginal relevance, if any at all.


----------



## numan (Apr 13, 2013)

*Venus*



> Venus has an extremely dense atmosphere, which consists mainly of carbon dioxide and a small amount of nitrogen....
> 
> *The CO2-rich atmosphere, along with thick clouds of sulfur dioxide, generates the strongest greenhouse effect in the Solar System....*
> 
> Studies have suggested that billions of years ago, the Venusian atmosphere was much more like Earth's than it is now, and that there may have been substantial quantities of liquid water on the surface, but, after a period of 600 million to several billion years, a *runaway greenhouse effect* was caused by the evaporation of that original water, which generated a critical level of greenhouse gases in its atmosphere.


_[emphasis added]_

Measurements indicate there is 150 times as much deuterium, compared to normal hydrogen, in the atmosphere of Venus as there is on Earth. Since the radiation of the Sun, in the early history  of the Solar System, was about 20% weaker than it is today, it is highly likely that Venus had a liquid ocean, and was much like the Earth. Either there was an ocean, and its evaporation rate was high, or the water was in a state of evaporation from the beginning.

In either case, since water is a greenhouse gas, the water vapor would have heated the atmosphere and surface of Venus. Calculations indicate that if an Earth-sized ocean were completely evaporated, on Venus, just as on Earth, the planet would be sufficiently hot to drive carbon from carbonate rock on the surface of the planet. This carbon, combined with oxygen as carbon dioxide, would accelerate the heating effects to create a runaway greenhouse planet, resulting in the hellhole which Venus is today. 

Venus and Earth have about as much carbon as each other. On Earth, cooler temperatures, and the carbon cycle (which would not exist without a liquid ocean) have led to most of it being tied up in carbonate rock, saving the Earth from Venus' fate. If the carbon were ever released from the rocks of the Earth's crust into the atmosphere, the Earth would have an atmosphere of the same composition, temperature and density as that of Venus.

No doubt the tedious global heating denialists, in their desperate ignorance, will shriek the question : "If Venus once had a ocean, where is the water now? Venus today is dry as a bone!"

A moment's thought, and a little very basic knowledge of physics would enlighten them. Even on Earth, water molecules which reach high levels of the atmosphere are dissociated into oxygen and hydrogen by high-frequency radiation from the Sun. Then kinetic energy and the solar wind drive the lighter hydrogen atoms into outer space. The Earth is also losing its oceans and water -- just at a very slow rate -- up to the present time.

This process, accelerated by higher temperatures, weaker gravity and greater radiation from the Sun, would have led to Venus completely losing its water very quickly, in geological terms. The high levels of deuterium, a heavier isotope of hydrogen,  on Venus is strong evidence that the lighter isotope has been removed from the planet.

I look forward to what forms of blither, junk science, red herrings, ad hominems, and spam pictures the insensate global heating deniers use to counter basic scientific fact.
..


----------



## Oddball (Apr 13, 2013)

As was already mentioned, Venus is 26+ million miles closer to the sun and has an atmosphere 90 times as dense as Earth's....Its atmosphere could me made up out of any given gas and it would be exponentially hotter than ours, you bloody fucking imbecile.


----------



## SSDD (Apr 13, 2013)

numan said:


> *Venus*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## KissMy (Apr 13, 2013)

Oddball said:


> As was already mentioned, Venus is 26+ million miles closer to the sun and has an atmosphere 90 times as dense as Earth's....Its atmosphere could me made up out of any given gas and it would be exponentially hotter than ours, you bloody fucking imbecile.



Numan isn't smart enough to figure out how to move people to Mars like Elon Musk is doing. Numan's bitter God complex decided to kill humans on Earth. Numan does not understand Earth's Climate so he knows he is to stupid to build a perfect climate on Mars. He blathers about hot climate on Venus, a planet that is to close to the Sun. Truly smart people like Elon Musk will turn humans into an interplanetary specie on Mars that is further from the Sun.


----------



## gslack (Apr 13, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ROFL, Junior the NCIS does not give out security clearances. STOP the BS already, it's just ignorant.. Damn dude your own link said so... READING IT"S A GOOD THING!
> ...



No see now you just went and lied again... I said all navy sec clearances come through ONI, which comes from the DON then the DOD...

Take it easy phony we all see you for the fake now. Relax..

You don't know shit about any of this. The DOD decides who gets security clearances for all military personnel, they are the end of the line, the final word. Only a clueless tool like yourself would contend anything else... DOD, and in the case of navy clearances the DON and ONI, and the FBI investigates your background , if you don't pass mustard with all 4 you don't get a clearance period...

Now go cry some more..


----------



## gslack (Apr 13, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > ROFL, Junior the NCIS does not give out security clearances. STOP the BS already, it's just ignorant.. Damn dude your own link said so... READING IT"S A GOOD THING!
> ...



Tool, the NIS , or the NCIS didn't give you shit... You're an idiot...


----------



## gslack (Apr 13, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> The global heating denialists, who appear to be addicted to error as to a drug, have continued to deny the most clear and established facts of science, including how much carbon there is in the atmosphere and crust of the Earth.
> 
> I will recapitulate some basic facts which they continue to deny, and then set forth how and why the planets Earth and Venus differ in their carbon history.
> ...



It's "denier" genius... Get your nicknames and insults right already...

If you expect us to buy your educated BS, you have to show some of that education..

Venus a planet, unlike earth in just about every way... 



> _*Atmosphere of Venus*
> 
> The atmosphere of Venus is much denser and hotter than that of Earth. The temperature at the surface is 740 K (467 °C, 872 °F), while the pressure is 93 bar.[1] The Venusian atmosphere supports opaque clouds made of sulfuric acid, making optical Earth-based and orbital observation of the surface impossible. Information about the topography has been obtained exclusively by radar imaging.[1] The main atmospheric gases are carbon dioxide and nitrogen. Other chemical compounds are present only in trace amounts.[1]
> 
> ...



So all of your AGW nonsense using venus as an example, is worth what exactly?

Nothing..


----------



## numan (Apr 14, 2013)

'
Well, as usual, I post a bit of science, and that sets the ignorant jackals yowling.
There is no point in refuting such superficial twaddle at length. I will deal with these failed human minds together in one posting.



KissMy said:


> More humans & animals increase the human carrying capacity of the planet. Dumb fucking scientist have government destroy the environment, cause global warming thus reducing the human carrying capacity of the planet......
> 
> Allan Savory has turned the causes of global warming/climate change back onto the government enviro wacko scientist who caused the problem. They can't deal with the fact that they fucked up the planet....
> 
> Your people live in denial. You can't deal with the facts. You can't accept responsibility. You should be jailed or killed before you become irrational, snap & attempt to poison the planet.


Well, KissMy has finally floated off into the ozone forever. 
No surprise there.

I think you global heating denialists should make an alliance with the Flat Earth Society -- who knows? Maybe together you could take over the world!! · ·  · · 
But then, apart from the gun manufacturers and war profiteers who control it, perhaps the Flat Earthers and global heating Denialists and their ilk already are the membership of the NRA.



gslack said:


> If you expect us to buy your educated BS, you have to show some of that education..
> 
> Venus a planet, unlike earth in just about every way...


And, in my posting, I explained why that is, and what it means.
But, presumably due to your illiteracy, you missed the science.



Oddball said:


> What's not a red herring is that you are an avowed misanthrope and wannabe eugenicist...


What this is, is an _ad hominem_, and irrelevant.

It is also untruthful -- but that, of course, is to be expected of anything coming from you.



Oddball said:


> As was already mentioned, Venus is 26+ million miles closer to the sun and has an atmosphere 90 times as dense as Earth's....Its atmosphere could me made up out of any given gas and it would be exponentially hotter than ours....you bloody fucking imbecile.


Wrong, WRONG, WRONG, Colonel Klinker!!
No wonder you guys lost the War. What a maroon!! You can't even read!

Once again, little boy: Venus originally was not as hot as it is now. It did not have the atmosphere it has now!

First, the water vapor greenhouse heated it up, and then it became hot enough to drive the carbon dioxide from the rocks of the planet, creating the hellhole that presently exists!

It is so easy to understand! I even provided a link for meatheads like you.

But one can't expect Colonel Klinker to get some facts under his belt before shooting off his mouth, can one?

ASIDE: All the global heating denialists seem to be afflicted with Tourette's Syndrome!
.


----------



## gslack (Apr 14, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> Well, as usual, I post a bit of science, and that sets the ignorant jackals yowling.
> There is no point in refuting such superficial twaddle at length. I will deal with these failed human minds together in one posting.
> 
> ...



And you are going to ignore science and continue to compare earth and venus? Pretty weak..


----------



## mamooth (Apr 14, 2013)

gslack said:


> Tool, the NIS , or the NCIS didn't give you shit... You're an idiot...



So are you accepting my wager? Being that you're a proud and active member of TeamDickless, my psychostalkers, I'm just trying to verify if you really are the mewling eunuch that you appear to be.

I'll post my DD214 showing my history in Navy nuclear power. Name and SSN blocked with little pieces of paper taped on, but everything else showing.

If it's valid, you apologize for lying about me and agree to leave the board forever, never to return under any name.

If it's not valid, I'll leave forever.

All the currently outspoken and active members of TeamDickless -- that is, you and Polarbear -- need to respond and accept before I get going. So respond. Do you accept the wager?

And if you're going to whine that it's a forgery, let me know now. My plan was to snap a photo with the cell, upload it to a photobucket account and link to it. Maybe a second distance shot showing it next to the monitor displaying this current forum section, to show I possess the physical document. If you've got any other demands for authenticity, let me know now, because I don't want you making excuses later.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 14, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> Well, as usual, I post a bit of science, and that sets the ignorant jackals yowling.
> There is no point in refuting such superficial twaddle at length. I will deal with these failed human minds together in one posting.
> 
> ...


Huh?....Venus isn't 26 million miles closer to the sun and doesn't have an atmospheric density 90 times that of Earth?...And those factors aren't what makes that planet hotter than ours?

You really this bloody fucking stupid?

Dude, seriously......


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 14, 2013)

Oddball said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



He's gotten 18 pages out of this crap, I wonder if he gets paid by the word. If so.....

Dudes rich.


----------



## gslack (Apr 14, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Tool, the NIS , or the NCIS didn't give you shit... You're an idiot...
> ...



You're still here?

Nice try junior, can't get any pictures of those online can we...

dd214 - Google Search


A whole shitload of em there....

Also, remember what you claimed? You claimed I was wrong about everything.. Remember? You said I was wrong about Nuke school, wrong about black uniforms, wrong about security clearances required to work in the reactor areas , wrong about how the security clearance is gotten and wrong about how you get it...

The question I want to know is, if you claimed you didn't need nuke school, and didn't need a security clearance to work on the nukes, what good would a DD214 picture do your claim?

You said I was wrong about all of it. Denied having to go to nuke school, denied needing a security clearance to work nuke reactors, and the freaking Navy says that's is utterly false. Since 1955 if you worked on a nuke reactor, you had to have a security clearance, and had to go to nuke school.

Dude it's not me calling you a liar, the navy is, and your constant BS adds to it.. Grow up man, No one gives a fuck, you outed yourself already..


----------



## mamooth (Apr 14, 2013)

gslack said:


> Nice try junior, can't get any pictures of those online can we...



You can get the stamped and sealed true color original on line, matching every single detail I've revealed about myself? That's amazing.

Oh wait. Maybe I plotted this years ago. Yes, I found a DD214 online, and said "Hey, I want to BE that person." So I changed my life story to fit it. I also found a commissioning certificate to match, photos, and so on. The whole suite of docs. I stole the entire identity of a Navy Nuke officer, just so I could pretend on a message board!

Oh wait, no. You're just cutting and running, as expected.

See, the point of the wager wasn't to confirm my credentials, since everyone who isn't a lying fuktard already accepts them. The point of the wager was to point out what a dishonest chickenshit you are. Thanks for the confirmation. I'll be sure to keep mocking you endlessly about it.



> The question I want to know is, if you claimed you didn't need nuke school.



Why are you lying by saying I claimed I didn't need nuke school? After all, I said no such thing. You're being a brazen lying sack of shit there.



> and didn't need a security clearance to work on the nukes,



Why are you lying by saying I claimed I didn't need a security clearance? I said no such thing. You're being a brazen lying sack of shit there also.

Seriously, what on earth made you think that lying even more brazenly would convince anyone you're not a pathological liar?


----------



## gslack (Apr 14, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Nice try junior, can't get any pictures of those online can we...
> ...



Ah how about no? Dude, you are being ridiculous now... 

You claimed ONI had nothing to do with security clearances for the nukes. That was shown incorrect. Because being the office of intelligence for the navy, and overseen by the Dept of the navy, they most assuredly do play a part in all security clearances on the navy's end.

You claimed there were no black uniforms in the navy in fact your exact words were.
_" I have never seen a black uniform in the Navy. Navy Blue, yes, but never black." _
Your own words.. Now you say something else what was it again? Suit coats only? Well we know that's incorrect as well... Fact is you didn't know what you were talking about..

Even up near Cleveland, right off the lake, there is a Naval Intel presence. And guess what they wear in the office? Black service dress uniforms. Same materials and cut as the standard khaki's but in black. It's a fact.. 

Anytime you are granted a security clearance, you are then subject to ONI authority and observation. if you actually worked inside the reactor control room as you claimed, you wouldn't wear dungarees, or work dress. You would wear service dress...

You previously contended that the engineering department handled the nukes..  WRONG!!! Nukes handle nukes, they are not part of the regular engineering dept. They are their own department.. This is so because the heightened security required and the training requirements. As a regular engineering dept, swabby you may have adjusted pressure valves, maintained the mechanical, plumbing, and non-secure electrical, but where only in the control room if you were a nuke...

You then claimed that NCIS handled security clearances. WRONG!!!!!! They don't, we already established the DOD does this and the task is delegated to theDON and then on to ONI in application. The DOD requests  the FBI to conduct the background checks, they do them, send the findings back to the DOD, the DOD decides yes or no, if yes the info goes to the DON and then to ONI then to the rest of the chain of command. The only time NCIS would be involved is if you violate the terms of that security clearance and a investigation is needed or ordered. Sure there are other agencies involved depending on the level of clearance and nature of the job or task you need it for as well as what service you require it for. But the NCIS would not do this, because that would allow for no oversight. No service can operate completely alone and without oversight. They cannot "in house" security clearances, it's dangerous and irresponsible, especially now..

Now you want to save face with a DD214.. The DD214 will not help you here .. Your previous claims told on you.. 

But hey you go right on ahead and post a picture, won't change what you said or what you claimed here...


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> More red herrings and refusal to deal with the topic of the thread by the global heating denialists.
> 
> As an aside, before I continue, I wish to express my sympathy to any reasonable person who might have been tempted to read this thread, hoping to gain some insight into this interesting and important topic.
> ...



Right...rational comments, like "inflating the atmosphere which is like the membrane of an egg  with CO2 " 


> Crustal carbonate rock stores 100 million gigatonnes of carbon.
> Therefore, multiplying *(100,000,000/750) · 0.0004*, we get more than 50 times more mass of carbon than the entire mass of the atmosphere!!
> 
> Of course, to get carbon dioxide, we must combine the carbon atom with two (approximately equally massive) oxygen atoms.
> Since oxygen is by far and away the most common element in the Earth's crust, that is no problem.


Made by the *"Numan" process *which reacts limestone with other oxides to make CO2.
And now in addition to being an alchemist he fancies himself as an expert in  physics as well.
He`s got solar wind removing water into outer space.
First he makes hydrogen from water by photo dissociation, hydrogen rises and gets blown away with solar wind.


> A moment's thought, and a little very basic knowledge of physics would  enlighten them. Even on Earth, water molecules which reach high levels  of the atmosphere are dissociated into oxygen and hydrogen by  high-frequency radiation from the Sun. Then kinetic energy and the solar  wind drive the lighter hydrogen atoms into outer space. The Earth is  also losing its oceans and water -- just at a very slow rate -- up to  the present time.
> 
> This process, *accelerated by higher temperatures, weaker gravity *and greater radiation from the Sun


Not realizing that "Solar wind" consists mainly of protons which are Hydrogen Ions that are captured 24/7 by the earth`s magnetic field unless there is a magnetic storm strong enough to distort our magnetic field.

It`s got nothing to do with temperature or weaker gravity you dummy.
That "blow away" process is confined to planets that have a weak magnetic field and the only way that dissociation is "accelerated" is when gamma-ray bursts from the sun hit the atmosphere.
That dissociation works only in the gamma spectrum . Below that the dissociation goes no further than a hydroxyl  radical which does not get "blown away by solar wind as hydrogen". These hydroxyl radicals  help get rid of hydrocarbons by initiating the oxidation of methane.

Here are a few more "Numan quotes" for the "sensible reader":
http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...t-is-not-small-or-harmless-4.html#post7058362


> I consider the majority of hominids on this planet to be loathsome parasites, but I think that there are a few good people.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...t-is-not-small-or-harmless-4.html#post7059558


> I have often fantasized about genetically engineering a disease that  would not be fatal, but which would sterilize 99% of the human  population.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...t-is-not-small-or-harmless-4.html#post7059657


> It is, indeed, of sociological interest that so many Americans (at  least, so many of those who come from the lower classes) are so totally  blind and deaf to irony.


http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...t-is-not-small-or-harmless-4.html#post7059684


> I do not consider that any individual human can possibly know enough to  chart out the future of the human race --- even an individual as erudite  as I.


The problem with individuals that consider themselves as "erudite" and fake it spell out words like:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...-is-not-small-or-harmless-14.html#post7077543


> I do not expect such devotés of mendacity as you troop of maroons to be able to understand


Shake hands with the rabid Siamese cat that "used to run nuclear reactors" and says no 2 turbine driven generators can run at the same rpm and phase angle and throws temper tantrums when you point out the facts


----------



## gslack (Apr 15, 2013)

polarbear said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > '
> ...



You sir are unworthy of the great numan...


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

gslack said:


> You sir are unworthy of the great numan...


"Numan quotes" for the "sensible reader":
The Human Footprint Is Not Small or Harmless


> I consider the majority of hominids on this planet to be loathsome parasites, but I think that there are a few good people.
> The Human Footprint Is Not Small or Harmless
> I  have often fantasized about genetically engineering a disease that   would not be fatal, but which would sterilize 99% of the human   population.
> The Human Footprint Is Not Small or Harmless
> ...


He also pretends that he is fluent not only in French, but also in German and God like, well at least smarter than the Gods:
http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...t-is-not-small-or-harmless-7.html#post7062952


> *Mit der Dummheit kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens*


According to "Numan", if he were God and in charge everything would be A-Okay.
I`m pretty sure psychiatrists have a specific classification for psychopaths  like that


----------



## Old Rocks (Apr 15, 2013)

I think that this arguement is getting onto silly grounds. I think that there are too many people on Earth at present. Not because I dislike humans, on the contrary, I like most that I meet from whatever culture. But on the basis that with the present population, all too many nations and areas are dependent on the agriculture of a few breadbaskets around the world. Were we to get a major natural disaster, such as the eruption of Toba, the areas dependent on the breadbaskets would starve. Even in the areas of the breadbaskets, it would be hard times. One only has to look at the hardships worldwide with the much smaller eruption of Tambora in 1815 to see the effects of major volcanic eruptions.

A shift in ocean currents, for whatever reason, could cause major havoc. The Younger Dryas ended the Clovis Culture here in North America. And that culture, primitive though it was, stretched clear across North America. 


Even with modern technology and transportation, we are still vulneble to this type of disruption. Seven Billion humans is just too many for the planet to carry were we to experiance one of the types of natural disasters we have experianced in the past. 

How to address that fact. Certainly not by willfully killing a bunch of people. In spite of the 50 million people killed in WW2, it scarcely made a blip in the population rise. Rather, what we have seen in the wealthy nation, a negative population growth, and, in China, a policy that restricts the number of children, is the right path. I am not fond of the choice that China has had to make, but if one looks at their history of millions of deaths in famines, it is a wise one in their circumstances. We in the Western world are not in that position. Still, we need to reduce our numbers, simply as a survival strategy.


----------



## gslack (Apr 15, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> I think that this arguement is getting onto silly grounds. I think that there are too many people on Earth at present. Not because I dislike humans, on the contrary, I like most that I meet from whatever culture. But on the basis that with the present population, all too many nations and areas are dependent on the agriculture of a few breadbaskets around the world. Were we to get a major natural disaster, such as the eruption of Toba, the areas dependent on the breadbaskets would starve. Even in the areas of the breadbaskets, it would be hard times. One only has to look at the hardships worldwide with the much smaller eruption of Tambora in 1815 to see the effects of major volcanic eruptions.
> 
> A shift in ocean currents, for whatever reason, could cause major havoc. The Younger Dryas ended the Clovis Culture here in North America. And that culture, primitive though it was, stretched clear across North America.
> 
> ...



Oldsocks  no one here is saying humans don't impact the planet. The problem is the claims of how.. We have too many dam people it's a fact. Too many wanting to live too well, that's not in contention here. Nor is the fact we pollute and wreck the environment in some cases. What IS in contention is the nonsensical claims regarding AGW theory and a trace gas...

Try reading more than the title and it will become clear to you..


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> The global heating denialists, who appear to be addicted to error as to a drug, have continued to deny the most clear and established facts of science, including how much carbon there is in the atmosphere and crust of the Earth.
> 
> I will recapitulate some basic facts which they continue to deny, and then set forth how and why the planets Earth and Venus differ in their carbon history.
> ...







*
CORRELATION does not equal CAUSATION*


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> Well, as usual, I post a bit of science, and that sets the ignorant jackals yowling.
> There is no point in refuting such superficial twaddle at length. I will deal with these failed human minds together in one posting.
> 
> ...








Yes, you posted science that has no relevance to anything being discussed.  The Venusian atmosphere is as alien to Earth as Jupiters is.  They are so completely different that your ridiculous attempt to link Venus with Earth is laughable and exposes you for the scientific cripple you truly are.


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2013)

Old Rocks said:


> I think that this arguement is getting onto silly grounds. I think that there are too many people on Earth at present. Not because I dislike humans, on the contrary, I like most that I meet from whatever culture. But on the basis that with the present population, all too many nations and areas are dependent on the agriculture of a few breadbaskets around the world. Were we to get a major natural disaster, such as the eruption of Toba, the areas dependent on the breadbaskets would starve. Even in the areas of the breadbaskets, it would be hard times. One only has to look at the hardships worldwide with the much smaller eruption of Tambora in 1815 to see the effects of major volcanic eruptions.
> 
> A shift in ocean currents, for whatever reason, could cause major havoc. The Younger Dryas ended the Clovis Culture here in North America. And that culture, primitive though it was, stretched clear across North America.
> 
> ...








Bullshit on all counts olfraud.  The carrying capacity of this planet at current tech level is 40 BILLION.  The best way to stop high birth rates is education and wealth.  First World countries don't have lots of children born because the would be parents are busy living their lives and having fun.....because they can afford to.

In the third World children take the place of machinery and thus are born in large numbers to provide the families with labor and to make up for the high infant mortality rates.  You eugenicists are all the same.  Kill, kill, kill.  China has MANDATED abortions.  That's what their one child law means.  Unless of course you are wealthy...then you can have as many children as you want.

And, more to the point, even in the third World the birth rates are dropping.  So all of your wailing and gnashing of teeth was for nought.  

Typical braindead elitist bullshit with no basis in reality.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

westwall said:


> The carrying capacity of this planet at current tech level is 40 BILLION.



Cuckoo, cuckoo, cuckoo ...

That's up there with Westwall's "Warming is always good!" lunacy. Comes from the same place he gets all his "facts", which is out of his nether regions.


----------



## gslack (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > The carrying capacity of this planet at current tech level is 40 BILLION.
> ...



Hush boo boo, the adults are talking.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > The carrying capacity of this planet at current tech level is 40 BILLION.
> ...



Ask your friend "Numan", you know, the "erudite" moron  :


> *I beg the sensible reader not to be thwarted by these feral predators. Just go to the page which lists all my postings, *and then read only those. then you will have the wheat without the chaff, and the barbarians will be defeated.
> 
> The posters -- *mamooth, Dot Com, editec, Dugdale_Jukes, Old Rocks, joewp* -- have demonstrated the ability to make rational comments on this subject. It would be good to link to the Postings Pages of these thoughtful people, too.


...
Or do you prefer to comment on this :
U.S. snow storm moving into southern Manitoba - Manitoba - CBC News


> *U.S. snow storm moving into southern Manitoba *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And today it`s here:

Social media reacts to Manitoba's endless winter - Manitoba - CBC News


> *Social media reacts to Manitoba's endless winter*


Snow joke, Manitoba getting covered again - Manitoba - CBC News



> *Snow joke, Manitoba getting covered again*
> 
> *So much snow is falling in North Dakota that both Interstate 29 and Interstate 94 are closed this morning.*


And today`s currentW-conditions in Greenland...you know, where you said "they had to cancel ski-races" and posted it with your phony "satellite picture"...:
http://weather.noaa.gov/weather/current/BGTL.html


> *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica]ditions at [/FONT]*  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]
> 2013.04.15 1601 UTC  [/FONT]             *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Wind [/FONT]*  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  from the SW (220 degrees) at 9 MPH (8 KT) [/FONT]             *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Visibility [/FONT]*  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  2 mile(s) [/FONT]             *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Sky conditions [/FONT]*  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  overcast  [/FONT]             *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Weather [/FONT]*  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Light snow  [/FONT]             *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Temperature [/FONT]*  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  8 F (-13 C)  [/FONT]             *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Windchill [/FONT]*  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  -5 F (-21 C) [/FONT]             *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Dew Point [/FONT]*  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  3 F (-16 C)  [/FONT]             *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Relative Humidity [/FONT]*  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  78%  [/FONT]             *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] Pressure (altimeter) [/FONT]*  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  29.8 in. Hg (1009 hPa)  [/FONT]             *[FONT=Arial,Helvetica] ob [/FONT]*  [FONT=Arial,Helvetica]  BGTL 151601Z AUTO 22008KT 4000 -SN OVC021 M13/M16 A2980 RMK AO2 VIS 4000V6000 VIS 4000 RWY26 CIG 021V024 CIG 017 RWY26  [/FONT]


Care to comment ?


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

gslack said:


> You claimed ONI had nothing to do with security clearances for the nukes.



And I was 100% correct.

Meanwhile, you've been unable to come up with a single bit of evidence of any sort showing ONI worked security clearances in any way. In contrast, I listed the docs that show, yes, NIS/NCIS is one of the alphabet soup agencies that work clearances.

You pulled some crap out of your ass, you now know it's crap, but you won't admit that it's crap. In doing so, you've crossed the line from "mistake" to "lying".



> You claimed there were no black uniforms in the navy in fact your exact words were.
> _I have never seen a black uniform in the Navy. Navy Blue, yes, but never black."_
> Your own words.. Now you say something else what was it again? Suit coats only? Well we know that's incorrect as well... Fact is you didn't know what you were talking about..



Or maybe ... uniform standards changed over the 20 years? Ya think? The suit jackets were always Navy Blue in my day, now some are black. BFD.

Stop deflecting. You pulled some idiot crap out of your ass about how nukes wear special black uniforms. It was laughable crap, you've never been able to show these special black uniforms, and you're the only human on the planet making the crazy claim about special black uniforms. You made up crap, you got caught, and now you're spinning wildly to cover.



> Even up near Cleveland, right off the lake, there is a Naval Intel presence. And guess what they wear in the office? Black service dress uniforms. Same materials and cut as the standard khaki's but in black. It's a fact..



There's no such thing as black service dress, dumbass. There are only dress blues. Here's the wiki page on current uniforms:

Uniforms of the United States Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It fails to mention any black uniform items, other than the suit jacket and small accessories. Can you explain that? Is it your contention wiki is wrong? You might want to tell them how incorrect they are. 



> if you actually worked inside the reactor control room as you claimed, you wouldn't wear dungarees, or work dress. You would wear service dress...



No, dumbshit, I wore cotton khakis, and the enlisted wore dungarees. Why would you think someone wore a dress uniform in the engineering spaces? That's the dumbest claim you've made yet. First, there's no reason to dressup in the engine room. Second, dress uniforms are polyester, and polyester on the ship is to be generally avoided, being that polyester will turn into shrinkwrap if exposed to a fire.



> You previously contended that the engineering department handled the nukes..  WRONG!!!



Holy crap, I didn't think you could get dumber than "dress uniforms in the engineering spaces", but you surprised me and outdid yourself.

"Nukes" is a navy slang for "Personnel of the nuclear engineering divisions". The term has absolutely nothing to do with people who handle nuclear weapons.



> Nukes handle nukes,



No, no, no, hell no. Never, ever is that term used to describe weapons handlers. And that's as far as I can take it, as talking about nuclear weapons handling actually would be a breach of confidential information.

So, I've been accurate about every single thing, and you've been a raging 'tard who has gotten every single thing wrong. According to you, that proves I'm a fraud. Good luck with that.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

polarbear said:


> are to comment ?



So you're declaring victory because the weather changed?

The fact that the weather in Greenland was abnormally warm 2 weeks ago does not mean the weather in Greenland needs to be abnormally warm today.

Is there something about that concept which is too complicated for you to grasp? If there is, you're out of luck, as I can't dumb it down any further.

And are you accepting my wager? After all, you kept demanding my docs, and you said you wouldn't call them a forgery if I posted them. I'm offering to post them, if you accept the wager. You agree to leave forever if it's a valid DD214, and I'll leave if it's not. If you're so sure I'm a fraud, you should be jumping at the chance to wager. If you don't wager, it does make it appear as if you know you're lying about me.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Here's the wiki page on current uniforms:
> 
> Uniforms of the United States Navy - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> ...



We are not in a court of law where we have to prove that you are a fraud.
We are in a forum and YOU claimed "Meow I used to run nuclear reactors"
And all you got to show for is a complete lack of knowledge how a turbine driven generator works and this crap you dug up in a panic from Wikipedia...


> Here's the wiki page on current uniforms:


and when it`s debunked then you play the poor victim of a "vendetta" or call us liars when we stick your lies back into your face.
And as a last resort now this:


> *So, I've been accurate about every single thing, *
> *According to you, that proves I'm a fraud. Good luck with that.*


I don`t care about your weird "Navy nuclear power expert" delusions I just asked you this:



polarbear said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...





*Care to comment ?*


----------



## gslack (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > You claimed ONI had nothing to do with security clearances for the nukes.
> ...



AAAAHHHHH! wrong on all counts tool...wikkpedia? LOL. okay expert..So now you say they don't have black again? First you said they don't then you say dress coats, now it's they don't again cause wikki told you... Whatever you say junior...LOL

So now you were an officer no less?



> _"I wore cotton khakis, and the enlisted wore dungarees."_



Sure junior sure...ROFL..



> _"Why would you think someone wore a dress uniform in the engineering spaces?"_



Don't know the difference between service dress and dress uniforms???? LOL, thats another fine gem... Nice work junior.. Make sure you remove any doubt that you're a liar...



> _"Second, dress uniforms are polyester, and polyester on the ship is to be generally avoided, being that polyester will turn into shrinkwrap if exposed to a fire."_



Polyester? What freaking navy were you in, the Somalian pirates? Dude they (dress uniforms) are WOOL or a WOOL BLEND, and sprayed with fire resistant compounds.. Damn dude...



> _""Nukes" is a navy slang for "Personnel of the nuclear engineering divisions". The term has absolutely nothing to do with people who handle nuclear weapons."_



No shit dumbass, never said anything about tactical... Are you high? I called "nukes" the guys who work the reactor itself all through this thread. WTF are you on? Point to where I said nukes where weapons or tactical personnel.. Can't can you...ROFL..



> _"No, no, no, hell no. Never, ever is that term used to describe weapons handlers. And that's as far as I can take it, as talking about nuclear weapons handling actually would be a breach of confidential information."_



Again never said that, repeating a lie doesn't make it true. Especially when people can read what was said... Grow up junior desperation is pathetic...

What's next? Where you an admiral too? Going to come back later with a claim of being popeye himself?

You just outed yourself in grand fashion junior...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

gslack said:


> Don't know the difference between service dress and dress uniforms???? LOL, thats another fine gem... Nice work junior.. Make sure you remove any doubt that you're a liar..



Again, why on earth would you think anyone wears dress uniforms into the engine room? You think it's a formal spot? Do you think the marines wear service dress when they go on maneuvers?

And why can't you find even a single other human on the planet who isn't laughing at your increasing more bizarre rants?



> Polyester? What freaking navy were you in, the Somalian pirates? Dude they (dress uniforms) are WOOL or a WOOL BLEND, and sprayed with fire resistant compounds.. Damn dude...



Service dress is usually polyester. That's a running joke among servicepeople. There's no requirement for a specific material to use, but polyester is much cheaper than wool and easier to maintain, and it's what the exchange stocks, so polyester it is. The only wool items I had were a bridgecoat and peacoat. And maybe the dress blues suit jacket. I tossed it 10 years ago, so I can't check. Standard working uniforms you wore every day on the ship were a cotton blend.

And no, none of the standard uniforms are sprayed with fire-resistant chemicals. That's just whack. A plain cotton blend doesn't need fireproofing, as it will shield from flash burns quite well on its own. It only needs to get you to the DC locker to get some fightfighting clothing. Fireproofing is only used with specialized clothing, generally that associated with aviation or firefighting.



> No shit dumbass, never said anything about tactical... Are you high?



Nah, just confused at your "nukes handle nukes" statement, since nukes don't handle nukes. Nukes are nuclear weapons, not the nuclear propulsion plant.

Anyways, you're wrong again about nukes not being in the engineering department. A cruiser or sub has one engineering department, and all the nuclear and non-nuclear engineering divisions fall under it. I can't speak for carriers, given they have the aircraft thing going. But on a cruiser, there was _one_ chief engineer, being there is _one_ engineering division.

So, how high are you going to take your tally about being completely wrong on every single thing? I've lost count. You just keep digging deeper and deeper.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

Does anybody know where the "erudite Numan" is today?
Perhaps he became a traffic fatality?





How could that happen, he is supposedly smarter than God:


> *Mit der Dummheit kämpfen Götter selbst vergebens*
> I do not consider that any individual human can possibly know enough to chart out the future of the human race --- even an individual as erudite as I.


Seeing he speaks German as well a French he should have no problem to figure that out:





@"Numan" :
4% of the solar wind that you say is "blowing away the earth`s water" are alpha particles...In case you don`t know that's Helium(4).
When that collides with a Nitrogen atom in the upper atmosphere then you get at first Fluorine (17)...You know the same stuff that`s causing ozone holes because it`s non-radioactive cousin  was in the spray cans that we can`t have any more...this then decays to Oxygen (17) which reacts along with the other Oxygen (16) radicals that the sun`s UV light generates and forms Ozone with the molecular Oxygen.
Care to comment..
This time do it in either French or German that an "erudite" demi-God like you surely has mastered
I`ve got a lot of time today because the snow storm which shut down I29 and I98 in the US has drifted north into Canada and our roads are covered with an additional 10 cm on top of the snow that`s still here...so I`m not going anywhere today


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

polarbear said:


> We are not in a court of law where we have to prove that you are a fraud.



Nah. We're in a forum where I get to point out what a cowardly little pissant you are. I spanked you, you couldn't respond, so you attacked my credentials. It's what you do to every poster who makes you look dumb, attack the credentials.

Meanwhile, you constantly spout your own credentials. Which we don't attack, being that we can easily rip apart your stupid arguments.



> I just asked you this:



No, you posted some pictures of snow in Manitoba. It's hard to tell what you mean, since you're almost always too stupid/cowardly to state any point directly, but you seem to be trying to push the idiot "It's cold at my house, so AGW theory is wrong" argument. If you had a different point to make, then make it. By stating it clearly and directly.



> are to comment ?



Yes. Are you accepting my wager? The more you dodge it, the more you look like you're admitting you know you lied about me.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > We are not in a court of law where we have to prove that you are a fraud.
> ...


Fuck you I only play games with people who aren't frauds or lying sacks of shit like you. You lost this game already a dozen time over and keep insisting on a re-match. So where is your proof?
Upload a picture of you in Uniform, black out your face if you want to, as long as the info is there *that can be verified* that you were a "Nuclear Watch Officer" and did not just grab it from web pages like all that crap you used as "proof" so far.
But this is just another sucker punch because you haven`t got the vaguest idea how to deal with the stuff that was posted today...so it`s back to the Libtard tactic and bury it several pages deep with as many of your usual crap posts in a row.
It`s pretty telling that you are on "Numan" the chief moron`s list of "reliable information"...it`s a match made in heaven.


numan said:


> '
> More red herrings and refusal to deal with the topic of the thread by the global heating denialists.
> 
> As an aside, before I continue, I wish to express my sympathy to any reasonable person who might have been tempted to read this thread, hoping to gain some insight into this interesting and important topic.
> ...


----------



## gslack (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Don't know the difference between service dress and dress uniforms???? LOL, thats another fine gem... Nice work junior.. Make sure you remove any doubt that you're a liar..
> ...



Again junior, there is dress also known as full dress, then there is service dress,which is the near suit cut coat and shirt and tie, then there is the service uniform which would be like khakis, shirt and tie or open collar depending. Then there is the various work uniforms, dungarees, coveralls, so on and so forth.. A navy man would know this, and know the distinctions..

When I said nukes handle nukes, if you were a navy man on a nuke vessel you would understand it.  Nukes as in nuke department are their own department, not part of engineering, but their own department. So nukes, handle nukes,  as in engineering doesn't handle nukes. The fact you confused the term "nukes" for tactical or munitions specialists, shows how completely clueless you are... Again an ex-nuke would know this distinction...

The dress, and service dress uniforms are a wool or wool blend, and non-flammable, most wool or wool blends are treated with flame resistant materials before they are even made into clothing, because wool is very flammable. Its basically hair dumbass... Service uniforms are usually a cotton blend. Again ex-navy would know this...

Cruisers, Subs, Carriers, doesn't matter, the "nukes" department were indeed their own department. They have their own school, their own director of naval nuclear propulsion, and are NOT part of the regular engineering department. You may have had one Chief of the boat, but there were more "chiefs". You think you understand this because you watched crimson tide or what?  You haven't a clue junior... 

So now you were an officer too? All this time and now you pull "officer rear admiral bookitty" out of your ass?

ROFL

When were you right about anything junior?

You are the forum joke now.. You are outed in a very sad way.. You have made claims that are utter fantasy from the start, and your defense is to keep pretending it's not so...

You're a joke.. I feel sorry for you..


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > are to comment ?
> ...



Like I said before I don`t gamble with liars and cheats and how that makes ME a liar in your twisted mind is almost beyond belief.
And fuck YOU again


> You agree to leave forever if it's a valid DD214, and I'll leave if it's not


*You lost already!* 
...and you are still here and if you loose yet again you`ll re-register on the same day with a new user name.
You may have done so already and keep clicking on the "Thank You" and "Thumbs up" tabs  on the stuff you post as the fucked in the head Siamese cat.
You`ve been caught making over a dozen lies since you said "Meow I used to run nuclear power plants " (In the Navy)...with nothing but Fred Flintstone instrumentation. May well be you were a deck swab in the Navy so show me some stuff that proves, that you were a "Nuclear Watch OFFICER!!!".
I showed you lots of stuff I still got when I worked on power plant instrumentation.
Like the Westinghouse PCL manuals that date back to the time when you claimed to have run Nuclear Reactors and the associated Turbine Generator units. 
*Here is another component that you should be very familiar with*










... and was already in use at the time where you claim there were no electronic components used in power plants,...*not even in the Navy which ALWAYS used cutting edge technology.

*You never were near any such control systems else you would have continued after your discharge as a highly qualified engineer and you would have kept these manuals like I did, because you never know who is still using old stuff if you are called in to solve a problem.
 I still got my vintage sec-clear-documentation even before I became a citizen here:





Why should I throw it away. Even though that old German Passport is no longer valid that US visa is *valid indefinitely for UNLIMITED  business or pleasure *and I don`t even need a work-permit like Canadians have to have if they have 6 month`s worth of business to conduct in the U.S.
I worked using this visa amongst other places at Garret Airresearch when they adapted their APU turbines which are on civilian airliners for the cruise missile program.
I also got an European Union pass which has my entire history embedded in that green eagle and stars hologram.
http://imageshack.us/a/img51/7945/newscansecclear.jpg




Any Nato member country can read that "CD" with the equipment they have at airports and other points of entry.
It came in handy, because at one time when I was trucking for the fun of it in my off duty time I tried to cross the border with a trailer full of radioactive stuff and  all their alarms started howling before I even got to the guard house. Only truckers that have passed a security and background check are allowed to truck stuff like that across an international border, especially after "911". I could have faced imprisonment for up to 5 years because I did it without the "A49 Fast Card".
I got hauled in in handcuffs. The bitch who had me in cuffs then had to make out a temporary A49 "Fast Card" after she found out my real employer was DND and I`m only trucking as a holiday hobby. There was so much fuss that her CO came out of his office. He scanned my passport and then told that bitch which made out the "Fast card" as temporary  to get lost, and signed in black over her signature and wrote on the back on that card "Validated as permanent".
As if a person who did what you say you did would throw all that stuff in a trashcan and why should I pay you money so that you show me something.
After all I never said that I was in the Navy and "used to run nuclear reactors"..*you said it and it`s up to you to prove it not up to us to dis-prove it while you gloat: *


> *So, I've been accurate about every single thing,  and you've been a raging 'tard who has gotten every single thing wrong.
> According to you, that proves I'm a fraud. Good luck with that.*


*Post some stuff and we`ll have it e-verified*


> E-Verify is an Internet-based, free program run by the United States government that compares information from an employee's Employment Verification Form I-9 to data from U.S. government records.
> E-Verify received an overall customer satisfaction rating of 85, which is "based on the American Customer Satisfaction Index (ACSI),


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Upload a picture of you in Uniform, black out your face if you want to, as long as the info is there that can be verified that you were a "Nuclear Watch Officer" and did not just grab it from web pages like all that crap you used as "proof" so far.



You mean the evidence that I humiliated you with, of course, and which you couldn't refute, so you made up a crazy story that it was a photoshop job from a blog. 

You certainly are working hard to avoid the bet. Why isn't my DD214 sufficient, being it clearly shows my whole record of service? You're throwing away perfect data so you can have fuzzy data instead, data you can cast doubt on. That's the hallmark of the pseudoscientist.

I've got my class photo from Nuke School here. Suppose I post that. What does it prove? You can just claim it's not a photo of me, and that I got it online somewhere. No doubt your mad header skillz will somehow "prove" it, in a way that's clear only to you.

I've got a photo of me hip-firing an M60 off the ship somewhere. What does that prove? Other than I look kind of ridiculous wielding the Rambo gun, but I know that.

Could you tell me what sort of information in a photo could prove I was working in navy nuclear power? After all, the reactor is classified, so I can't be photographed standing in the reactor spaces. And there are no special uniforms or insignia that nukes wear.

The point is you're deliberately refusing to look at good data, because you know the good data contradicts you. It's the same way you look at global warming data.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Upload a picture of you in Uniform, black out your face if you want to, as long as the info is there that can be verified that you were a "Nuclear Watch Officer" and did not just grab it from web pages like all that crap you used as "proof" so far.
> ...


I WAS A PHOTOSHOP JOB and I showed you the digital fingerprint that proved that it was.
Even without me checking it out later with a hex editor I knew ! *As if a satellite would download color coded weather maps*
I`m not avoiding anything. YOU ARE...so upload post some personal stuff that proves your fucking fairy tales.
*Any document scan or picture uploaded to Image Shack still has the original digital fingerprint in the first 100 bytes*.
And documents can be e-verified so do it !


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Upload a picture of you in Uniform, black out your face if you want to, as long as the info is there that can be verified that you were a "Nuclear Watch Officer" and did not just grab it from web pages like all that crap you used as "proof" so far.
> ...









Your DD-214 is useless because I, who never served in the military, can make one up quite easily that would fool most everyone.  How about you take a picture of your military ID, front and back, and place masking tape over your name and id #.  Oh, and your face of course, no one wants to see who you are.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

gslack said:


> Again junior, there is dress also known as full dress,



Which were polyester, and still are. So much for your clueless claims that polyester is never used in dress uniforms. I was right, you were totally wrong. Notice the consistent pattern there?

Navy Male Dinner Dress White Jacket



> then there is service dress,which is the near suit cut coat and shirt and tie,



Dress Blues. Worn for OOD quarterdeck watches during cool weather, which was most of the time in San Francisco bay. Often needed the bridgecoat or peacoat with it.



> then there is the service uniform which would be like khakis, shirt and tie or open collar depending.



Dress khakis, with the tie, have been obsolete since around the Korean War.

Whites are rarely worn on a ship. Only needed when you want to look pretty for some reason, which sure as heck was not when you were Engineering Officer of the Watch. And again, they're usually polyester. Cotton whites existed, but were not popular, as they looked wrinkly. Wool? No.



> Then there is the various work uniforms, dungarees, coveralls, so on and so forth.. A navy man would know this, and know the distinctions.



Working uniform for officers was khakis. Check out Top Gun. When they're not in flight suits, the officers are wearing ... khakis. That was the officers' working uniform. And Top Gun was a movie filmed with the assistance and advice of the Navy, so the uniforms were accurate.

Remember, this isn't a debate. This is me informing you of what is so.

Now, they've recently moved to the blueish camo as a working uniform, but that's a new thing, around 2007. Service blue is gone now, and was almost obsolete even back in 1985. I owned one set, and never wore them once.



> Nukes as in nuke department are their own department, not part of engineering,



Depends on the ship. A carrier is big, so reactor and engineering are split. A cruiser had one-tenth of  the crew, so reactors and the rest of engineering were one department.

(I checked it out. Remember, I told you I didn't know about carriers. Now I do. That's the difference between us. If I don't know something, I say I don't know, instead of making crap up. That's why you fail so hard. You only know what a web search tells you, your web search only pulled up info on carriers, so you assumed cruisiers had to be like carriers. And so you got it totally wrong.)

If you still protest, I've got my 1987 CGN-36 cruise book right in front of me, which, contrary to your odd claims, shows only one single department containing all the engineering divisions. That would be A, E, L, M, R, RC, RE and RT divisions, to help you out. Since you claim to be so well-informed, why don't you tell us which of those are the nuke divisions?

Oh, we can make a new bet, of course. Whoever is wrong leaves. And that leaves you in a tough spot. You know you're wrong, but you can't admit it, so you'll keep trying to bluff your way through while simultaneously wriggling out of the bet.



> The dress, and service dress uniforms are a wool or wool blend, and non-flammable,



Only the dress blues are wool, because they're essentially a dark suit, which is suitable for wool. Everything else is cotton or polyester. 



> Cruisers, Subs, Carriers, doesn't matter, the "nukes" department were indeed their own department. They have their own school, their own director of naval nuclear propulsion, and are NOT part of the regular engineering department.



So, you're taking the bet? I'm ready to take some photos of that cruise book, show you're totally wrong there, and thus send you packing.

Why don't you just admit you know zilch except for what you tried to google, or what you yanked out of your ass? It's not like you're fooling anyone. You've still got that perfect record of failure going, you refuse to accept at my DD214, and now you're going to refuse to accept my cruise book. You're just flailing and raging now, so you can avoid admitting to your screwup.

Hey, let's see what else you know about the Navy. Answer the following questions. No, google won't help you any, and yes, that will leave you helpless.

1. What does "Every little fucking pissant loves the fucking Navy" refer to?

2. What is the answer to "How can you tell if your shipmate is gay?"


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

westwall said:


> Your DD-214 is useless because I, who never served in the military, can make one up quite easily that would fool most everyone.



One that perfectly matched the detailed history I've given of myself here?

Is it your contention that years ago, I swiped the identity and all the paperwork of a Navy Nuclear Officer, just so I could make an offhand "I used to run reactors" comment in a global warming discussion on a message board? How deep does your paranoia go?



> How about you take a picture of your military ID, front and back, and place masking tape over your name and id #.



Um ... because they took my military ID when I was discharged? Just a thought.

But aside from that, if I could supposedly fake a DD214, why couldn't I fake an ID? You seem to be wildly inconsistent in your opinion of my faking skills.


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Your DD-214 is useless because I, who never served in the military, can make one up quite easily that would fool most everyone.
> ...








Because a ID is a hell of a lot harder to fake silly person.  A DD-214 is a sheet of paper and has been faked for thirty plus years by all manner of asshats...hell you could even claim to be a MOH recipient.

Like all the other asshats out there.  But an ID is a different kettle of fish.  Now isn't it...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

polarbear said:


> I WAS A PHOTOSHOP JOB



Yes, I'm sure your supposed mad header skillz somehow proved that to yourself. Too bad no one else understood what you were babbling about, or gave a shit.

And that's the point. No matter what I posted, you'd use your supposed mad header skillz to ramble out some gibberish and declare it was a forgery. Please don't embarrass yourself by trying to deny it.

By the way, when you e-verify your entire career with us here, I'll follow, you stinking hypocrite. Get cracking.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

westwall said:


> Like all the other asshats out there.  But an ID is a different kettle of fish.  Now isn't it...



Um, no. It's a color printer and a laminating machine.

Anyways, you first. Start with putting your drivers license on display here. If you won't, then take your hypocrisy and get stuffed.

(Off to run now. Though after this Boston thing, I hope they still have the race I'm training for.)


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

westwall said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...


We are all laughing about the "Meow I used to run nuclear reactors (in the Navy)" Could be they used "it" (the Siamese cat..because I`m not sure it`s a male) as a ship`s mascot.
Right now I`m cracking up because I found something really funny in my old papers. I saved this one because it was too funny to go in as kindling in my wood stove in the Yukon where I lived at that time.
I was off doing my "ice road trucking" fun in Alaska and was hoping I could dis-appear, like Clint Eastwood in the movie "Firefox". But the bastards found me and contacted the trucking company:





Anybody who had anything to do with the military knows, that they will "haze" you to death if you show up on base with at least 1 case of good Bourbon. We all buy that in the duty free shop on the Thule airbase but when you come from Greenland the SWO in CFS Alert Canada hates paperwork, he just wants your case of Bourbon.
They never treated me like Clint Eastwood in "Firefox" either. First I had to break a speed record with my 140 000 pound B-train from Alaska to Whitehorse YKT and without any shut-eye or lunch be on the tarmac at the Whitehorse airport. I had f-all to eat but airliner "food" mostly salted peanuts and when I arrived in Toronto all the food vendors at the airport had already closed. There was no more military bus from Toronto to the Trenton Air force base any more when I finally got to Toronto.
A Doctor who later turned out to be our Med at Alert shared a Taxi with me to get us to Trenton.
We got ripped off $ 250 EACH by a Pakistani Taxi driver...it was an episode just like in the "Trains Planes and Automobiles" Hollywood comedy. But we made it. Look at the detour that got me on base which is at the northern most tip of that flight plan:





It would have been a real short ride had they picked me up like they did it with Clint Eastwood in "Firefox"...then again I`m not a Hollywood celebrity only one of the 7 "chosen frozen" that were familiar with the old Westinghouse PLC software which had to be updated...not during pleasant Arctic Summer Months...for some f-ing reason always during the Winter when it`s pitch dark till April. 





They forecast "Global Warming" Temperatures when we got on that Herc C-130 and when we arrived on Ellesmere Island there was a 130 kmh Wind and it was -55 C (without windchill) visibility was ZERO and we almost ran out of fuel before the crew managed to put it on the runway with the emergency "Glow Worm" Nav system after 4 missed approaches.
If You arrive at CFS Alert during the arctic summer, just at the time the PIC says okay guys 2 minutes from touchdown this is what you see down below when you look out the Window:





I think it`s a lot more pleasant to do a tour of duty on a nuclear sub even if they stay for God knows how long under  the polar ice cap.
But  at least we had women we could "train" in arctic transportation methods when the sun finally came up in the spring:





But I`m married (for > 40 years) and stayed true to my wife no matter how far from home base I was...*But I also know, that`s what they all say !*


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > I WAS A PHOTOSHOP JOB
> ...


Your English is just as fucked up as "Saigon's" or the "erudite semi God Numan`s Franglish".
It`s *mad hatter* and was coined when "hatters" used Mercury compounds to stiffen up hats...mercury fumes make people go berserk.
Maybe you dropped your anal thermometer and got Mercury fumes coming out of your carpet or scratching post...which would explain a lot.


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Like all the other asshats out there.  But an ID is a different kettle of fish.  Now isn't it...
> ...








Ummmmm, no...it's not.  There are many different identifiers that one can look at to verify if it is real or not.  C'ya later fraud boy....


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

westwall said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > westwall said:
> ...



This is soooo typical. The RCMP has warned Canadians about a huge  internet "phishing" fraud scam after it sucked in a lot of trusting people.
They got e-mails from their bank offering a better account service complete with URLinks to web sites that had copied the web sites of these banks EXACTLY. On  request they produced picture ID attachments with which  these Trinidad based scam  artists proved they were a bank "official" with the Toronto Dominion  Bank or the Royal Bank of Canada. I got dozens of  phone calls  soliciting that crap and when I did not respond to my e-mails....and if  you questioned their nice Hewlett Packard color print "ID cards" they  reacted just as hostile as the Siamese cat does...but at least that got  rid of them.
There is no getting rid of that Siamese Cat on her ego trip.
It`s back with the same "Nuclear Watch Officer" garbage no matter which  thread you go to get away from that bitch and no matter what the  subject. Okay Okay, Mommy-smooth  you are as smooth as any Teflon Don and we`ll let you be a "Nuclear Watch officer" and  Saigon can keep playing  the role of the "educated Journalist from Finland" with  his wonderful "English"...maybe you`ll get to play the cat in the hat on CBS "Sesame street" some day too...maybe even Oscar the train engineer.
But Numan wanting to be an "erudite"  semi God  in this forum "science expert" *fore play* establishing his "science credentials" is going a bit too far. However his list of friends speaks volumes.
The Siamese cat made his list of "rational people" and "Saigon" is sucking up hard, till he`s on it too.
Well they are not alone. There are AGW "scientists" that claimed to be Nobel Prize winners too and then nobody has any business to be skeptical about the b.s they shit all over the internet, Wikipedia included.
http://johnosullivan.wordpress.com/...-nobel-prize-claims-in-humiliating-climbdown/


> *Michael Mann Retracts False Nobel Prize Claims in Humiliating Climbdown*
> 
> Disgraced Penn State University (PSU) climatologist, Michael  Mann, concedes defeat in his bogus claims to be a Nobel Peace Prize  winner. Mann&#8217;s employer this weekend began the shameful task of  divesting itself of all inflated claims  on university websites and  official documentation that Mann was ever a Peace Prize recipient with  Al Gore and the UN&#8217;s Intergovernmental Panel on Climate Change.


----------



## Dot Com (Apr 15, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> More red herrings and refusal to deal with the topic of the thread by the global heating denialists.
> 
> As an aside, before I continue, I wish to express my sympathy to any reasonable person who might have been tempted to read this thread, hoping to gain some insight into this interesting and important topic.
> ...



good post. Denialists will not be swayed, facts be damned.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Your English is just as fucked up as "Saigon's" or the "erudite semi God Numan`s Franglish".
> 
> Its *mad hatter* and was coined when "hatters" used Mercury compounds to stiffen up hats...mercury fumes make people go berserk.



Check it out. Poor addled PolarBear actually thought "mad header skillz" was a reference to "mad hatter". Apparently, the internet meme of "mad hacker skillz" has not penetrated into his fortress of solititude.

Par for the course, though. He was just as addled when he had his meltdowns with Saigon and Numan.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

westwall said:


> Ummmmm, no...it's not.  There are many different identifiers that one can look at to verify if it is real or not.  C'ya later fraud boy....



Still waiting for that driver's license of yours.

Oh, what's that? You want me to reproduce my ID, but you won't do the same first? Get stuffed, hypocrite.

And Westwall, why won't you take my wager, you dickless wonder? Oh, that's right. You know you're lying about me, so you won't take the bet. Heck, everyone knows you're lying about me. It's what  you do. It's all you do. You're such an ignorant tool concerning the science, lying about people is the only tactic left to you.



polarbear said:


> This is soooo typical. The RCMP has warned Canadians about a huge  internet "phishing" fraud scam after it sucked in a lot of trusting people.



Waiting for you to post your e-verify, PolarBear, as you demanded of me. What, you won't do what you demand from me either? Stuff it, hypocrite.

And what's that? PolarBear said not posting e-verify info proved fraud? Well, since PolarBear hasn't posted his own e-verify info, PolarBear thus admits PolarBear is a fraud. Not my standards, but they are PolarBear's standards, so he has to live by them. PolarBear, by his own admission, says that he is a fraud.



> It's back with the same "Nuclear Watch Officer" garbage no matter which  thread you go to get away from that bitch and no matter what the  subject.



Because you and TeamDickless keep bringing it back to that topic, you pervo psycho-stalker. If you don't want to talk about it, then stop talking about it. Don't blubber like the little bitch your are about how you hate it, after you've just spent several posts talking about it obsessively. That just makes you look crazy and dishonest. I mean, even more so than usual.



> Okay Okay, Mommy-smooth  you are as smooth as any Teflon Don and we`ll let you be a "Nuclear Watch officer"



So, do you spit on all vets like this, or just the ones you think are liberals?

And yes, we know you only do your vet-spitting when you're with your TeamDickless pals. None of you squealing sissies has the 'nads to try it solo.


----------



## gslack (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Again junior, there is dress also known as full dress,
> ...



It's simple junior.. Every time I mention something you don't know, you panic and statrt making threats about your DD214, a picture, or make grandiose statements and claim how right you are  in ever more elaborate manner.. Like a kid would do...

I have outed you for a fake too many times to count now. You claimed crap you couldn't back up, and made a fool of yourself..

Face it junior, I beat you... I beat you like a drum... I beat you on your BS "nuke"  claim, Beat you on the thought experiment, beat you at everything..Face it, I'm just better than you. Smarter, faster, funnier, stronger, more prepared, more knowledgeable, more... Well everything than you.. Sorry but it's just how it is...

Wanna know why? Cause I am genuine, and you are fake. I am me, nothing ,more nothing less just little old fat bald and middle aged me. I'm a data analyst, I don't claim to be anything more or less to play big. I got no reason to, you are simply text on my screen to me, why would I need to impress you? Will it get me a cookie? No,you most likely don't have real cookies to give me anyway..

You have identity issues junior, it's as plain as the text on this page.. You pretend to be whatever you think will get you status here. The problem is you either aren't old enough,or smart enough to know that respect and status are earned, honestly or not at all.. You want to take the shortcut, that's why your claims are always lacking.. For instance you claimed things you didn't research beyond a movie or TV show. That's your shortcut to greatness in action..

Remember when you were an expert on old nuke reactor tech? Turned out you weren't. What did you claim then? You were on a nuke ship much later than you led us to believe.

Next I mentioned what it takes to be a nuke and you went ballistic calling me a liar. You didn't mention nuke school which would have helped your case, instead you chose the shortcut and tried to grandstand and shout down the discussion with claims that first you din't need a security clearance and no black uniforms in the navy.. Both of which were false. Why didn't you mention nuke school until after I told you about it? Because you didn't know...

Next time you were positive the NCIS did security clearances, and this was dead wrong too. And what did you do? Try and shout and claim victory.. The evidence against was your own link, but you being the shortcut tool, couldn't be bothered to read it, so you outed yourself as well as looking foolish for it..

Junior you haven't been right since figuring out which way to leave your momma's belly.. And I wonder if you didn't try to shortcut that somehow...

You're a buffoon, a laughing stock, a posturing, preening peacock with not a single redeeming quality that I can see.

Now, go cry me a river. Post your DD214, your cruise book, a picture of you in uniform, whatever will make you shut the fuck up, do it so we can get a rest from your incessant pleading for acceptance..


----------



## mamooth (Apr 15, 2013)

gslack said:


> It's simple junior..



Yep. It works like this.

You and the rest of TeamDickless (PolarBear and Westwall) suck hard at science, because you get all of your science from an idiot cult.

I pointed out how badly you suck at science.

You couldn't respond, so you all had a meltdown and went psycho obsessive stalker over my single offhand comment.

Then you all did a face plant into a cow patty multiple times. Now I've got my heel on the back of your heads (it's a big heel), and I'm grinding your faces deeper into the cow patty and laughing.

And life is good.

Any questions?



> I'm a data analyst,



And I'm not questioning your credentials. So why did you question mine? 

Oh, that's right, it's because you suck so badly at the science, and needed a deflection.



> Remember when you were an expert on old nuke reactor tech? Turned out you weren't. What did you claim then? You were on a nuke ship much later than you led us to believe.



So do you lie to people's faces like this in real life? I just wonder, because if you acted this badly in real life, you'd eventually run into someone who would kick your ass instead of laughing at you like I do. And everyone watching would be cheering as he did it.

And by the way, do you call yourself a Christian? I just mention that, because you might want to also consider the whole burning in hell thing. No, you can't just ask jeebus for forgiveness. You have to mean it, which means apologizing to the people you lied about. I am concerned for your eternal soul.



> Now, go cry me a river. Post your DD214, your cruise book, a picture of you in uniform, whatever will make you shut the fuck up, do it so we can get a rest from your incessant pleading for acceptance..



Your retreat is noted, and your surrender is accepted.


----------



## westwall (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Ummmmm, no...it's not.  There are many different identifiers that one can look at to verify if it is real or not.  C'ya later fraud boy....
> ...









I don't have to lie about anything with regard to you fool.  You are your own worst enemy...  I'll post mine tomorrow ................chicken....


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 15, 2013)

I know it's all true cause I read it on the interweb, and everyone knows it must be true if its on the interweb


----------



## polarbear (Apr 15, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > It's simple junior..
> ...



Okay don`t freak out again. Relax and I`ll cut you some slack.
Just post your DD214, block out your name an your social insurance number but not the field with your occupational code and we`ll take it from there. 



*


Strange that you never offered that*, because that code reveals nothing personal about you and I can have it checked out if you were a "Nuclear Watch Officer...running nuclear reactors in the Navy.
Members of  Vet-clubs freely share this code, because that rules out all the bullshitters.
So upload your DD214 and we`ll take it from there. 
*But unless you leave all your Navy codes for your qualification on there it proves NOTHING*. There are a lot of forgeries in circulation just like Westwall said:
Example Of A Faked DD214 Certificate of Release or Discharge from Active Duty | Guardian Of Valor


> *Example Of A Faked DD214 Certificate of Release or Discharge from Active Duty*
> 
> Posted on October 28, 2012  by  Bulldog1
> Below is an example of a DD214 that has been forged. Some errors  are obvious, while the other errors might not be caught by someone not  familiar with one. It is a little blurry, and the edges were cut off,  but this is how we received it. So for all our fans with Military  backgrounds help out everyone else, and point out the errors you see.  One example would be some misspellings, if you&#8217;re going to forge a 214,  at least use spell check. In box 25, Separation Authority,  the  shortened term for Chapter is CHAP not CAHP.
> So comment on the errors, and of course the lies you see.


I don`t give a shit about your CGN-36 cruise book, because they can all be downloaded from the Internet and every edition that exists is offered for sale on e-bay:
Let me google that for you
 I looked through some of the editions and their pages for all their engineering departments this evening 
USS California (CGN 36) Mediterranean Cruise Book 1976-77 - Engineering Department






*and I think I foud you:*
USS California (CGN 36) Mediterranean Cruise Book 1976-77 - Engineering Department






Left low corner right next to the guy with the specs..?
Now I`m calling it a day. 
Hopefully tomorrow morning the snowplows finished clearing our roads and I can do better things with my time.
Seeya maybe tomorrow evening after you calmed down
Ooops, just one more thing about your remarks to Westwall:


> I just wonder, because if you acted this badly in real life, you'd eventually run into someone who would kick your ass instead of laughing at you like I do.
> And by the way, do you call yourself a Christian? I just mention that, because you might want to also consider the whole burning in hell thing.
> No, you can't just ask jeebus for forgiveness. You have to mean it, which means apologizing to the people you lied about. I am concerned for your eternal soul.




This is God's universe. God does things his way. You may have a better way, but you don't have a universe
 - J. Vernon McGee
and Christians aren't perfect, just forgiven.
*Besides NOBODY "owes" you an apology after **all the filthy the names you called us when we dismantled your fucking lies.
*


----------



## Unkotare (Apr 15, 2013)

Unkotare said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > *I would not go to China if you paid me*
> ...




So, why not?


----------



## gslack (Apr 16, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > It's simple junior..
> ...



Junior, try using the big boy voice if you want to speak to me. The whiny "look at me" voice is annoying...

You weren't an officer, you weren't an MM, an EM, or an ET in any "nuke" program. Meaning you didn't go to "A" school,you didn't go to Power school, and certainly never went to Prototype.. You don't know the vernacular, you don't know the terms, hell you never even mentioned "nuke" school until I mentioned it and posted the link to it. And you certainly didn't mention you were and officer until your last couple of posts..

So you can go and google all the documents or pictures you feel you need, but it won't change anything with me or anybody who has read this exchange to date. You are a fraud and that's obvious..

Frankly if you were in the navy at all, and aboard a ship, I'd say you were called "IBM" a lot.. Just add water..


----------



## gslack (Apr 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



rofl!!!


----------



## mamooth (Apr 16, 2013)

gslack said:


> You weren't an officer, you weren't an MM, an EM, or an ET in any "nuke" program.



You might want to bring that up in the vet forum here, how I'm obviously a fraud trying to slip in among them. Go on. It's a sticky in the military folder. If you're so sure I'm a fraud, you should feel it's your patriotic duty to tell the other vets, who can judge the validity of your claim. Of course, you probably won't receive a very warm welcome at all. Vets really don't like people who spit on other vets, no matter what the political affiliation of anyone involved is.

Make sure you tell them about how your proved my fraudulence through your knowledge of the special black nuke uniforms. I think that was truly your finest moment.

Oh, did you notice how the cruise book PolarBear posted for CGN-36 showed a single engineering department that included the reactor people? Yes, your perfect record of failure remains unblemished, as does my record of correctness.


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2013)

Here you go mammy... my very own NDL....See, easy peasey to hide the pertinent details to save your anonymity...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 16, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Just post your DD214, block out your name an your social insurance number but not the field with your occupational code and we`ll take it from there.



You haven't said if you're accepting the wager. If the DD214 is valid, you leave the board and never return under any name. If it's not, I'll leave.

Oh, I'll post it eventually anyways, but I just want to make it clear to everyone how you're all hat and no cattle. If you're so sure I was lying, you would have no reason not to take that bet.



> Members of Vet-clubs freely share this code, because that rules out all the bullshitters.



Here's the format of a DD214 from the late 1980's:






There is no such code. You pooched it hard again, by assuming the codes used in 1969 were still used in 1988. So, you won't be able to use that excuse to lie and declare a forgery. You'll need to search for another excuse to lie.

By the way, thanks for finding that CGN-36 Cruise Book, being it documented yet another case of gslack pulling crap out of his ass. You saved me the effort of uploading it.



> Besides NOBODY "owes" you an apology after all the filthy the names you called us when we dismantled your fucking lies.



I'll also invite you over to the veterans thread with gslack, where you can tell the other vets what a fraud I am and have them judge. If you're so sure I'm a liar, you should feel obligated to expose my fraud to the other vets.


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Just post your DD214, block out your name an your social insurance number but not the field with your occupational code and we`ll take it from there.
> ...








Post a photo of your military ID blocked out like my NDL.....


----------



## mamooth (Apr 16, 2013)

Like I told you before, I don't have a military ID. When you leave the military, the military takes your military ID. Because, you know, being you're not in the military any more, the military thinks you shouldn't have a military ID. They're funny that way. Retirees get a retired military ID, but that's for the 20-year crowd, not one-termers like me.

Now, given that PolarBear has engaged me on other threads, he's clearly gone chickenshit on my wager again, so I've proven that point. So I may as well post my DD214. It's a little fuzzy, being I only have a cell phone and no scanner, but it's all readable.






You can now all further disgrace yourselves by going into weird convolutions to declare it's all a forgery. I await to see how creative you get there.


----------



## gslack (Apr 16, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > You weren't an officer, you weren't an MM, an EM, or an ET in any "nuke" program.
> ...



LOL, dude you really think your little BS session upsets me that much? ROFL, you overestimate your importance tard...

What year was that cruise book again? You were the monkey or the guy with glasses?

Wherever they put the pictures in the book, does not change the fact "nukes" are not regular engineers. 

You say you served one tour? Correct?


----------



## gslack (Apr 16, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Like I told you before, I don't have a military ID. When you leave the military, the military takes your military ID. Because, you know, being you're not in the military any more, the military thinks you shouldn't have a military ID. They're funny that way. Retirees get a retired military ID, but that's for the 20-year crowd, not one-termers like me.
> 
> Now, given that PolarBear has engaged me on other threads, he's clearly gone chickenshit on my wager again, so I've proven that point. So I may as well post my DD214. It's a little fuzzy, being I only have a cell phone and no scanner, but it's all readable.
> 
> ...



Aww, look you can google.. That's nice...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 16, 2013)

Any one else want to sign on to my stalkers' club? See gslack for an application. He's the president.


----------



## gslack (Apr 16, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Any one else want to sign on to my stalkers' club? See gslack for an application. He's the president.



Self-pity now?

No one stalks you moron, you have been obsessing over this since I came back. But hey if you want to pretend I'm stalking you, please continue your delusion.

Now that you've posted your blurry and mostly unreadable googled DD214, you will be shutting up about it now? 

BTW, the "nuke" program requires 6 years active duty.. Not 4. And as an officer plan on an 8 year commitment, 3 you can do reserves I believe. They aren't gonna pay for all that training (almost the equivalent to masters degree worth) for just 4 years. That's the current limit, and back in the 80's it was most likely the same.. If you were commissioned through ECP, you had to already have 4 years active duty to qualify..

But hey it's your story, don't let me ruin it...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 16, 2013)

gslack said:


> Now that you've posted your blurry and mostly unreadable googled DD214, you will be shutting up about it now?



Depends. Are you going to drop your hysterical obsessive stalker routine? As that doesn't seem likely, then I'll probably have to keep talking about it.



> BTW, the "nuke" program requires 6 years active duty.. Not 4. And as an officer plan on an 8 year commitment, 3 you can do reserves I believe.



And we've seen how accurate all of your pulled-it-out-of-your-ass pronouncements have been in the past. You've still got that perfect .000 average going.

Face it. I could have the embalmed corpse of Ronald Reagan personally vouch for me, and you'd still call me a fraud, because you're a pissy manchild who can't admit how badly he fucked up.

So why won't you ask the other vets here on this board if I'm a fraud? Oh, that's right, you know you're lying. TTFN, until your next stalking.


----------



## gslack (Apr 16, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Now that you've posted your blurry and mostly unreadable googled DD214, you will be shutting up about it now?
> ...



Buh bye now... Admiral .. Let me know when your embarrassment subsides..Not really..


----------



## polarbear (Apr 16, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Any one else want to sign on to my stalkers' club? See gslack for an application. He's the president.



Well Cat, I`m beginning to feel sorry for you.






It`s an authentic DD 214 as far as I can tell and at first glance it does look like a document that was on a desk and was photographed with a camera and uploaded by you to your photo bucket account:
{http://i1351.photobucket.com/albums/p792/mamooth1/DD214_zpsd761c003.jpg}
I don`t have access to the MOS reference, but I do know people who do!
For know I`ll just point out one designator the "S" in SH.
You said you were the guy in charge of the whole reactor department "The Nuclear Watch officer". S in Sh means as far as I know that you were just support staff, not more. "Support Staff"is anybody from pencil sharpeners to snack gophers and swabs that they would allow into the reactor room.
*So are certain fire fighters and that MOS code does check out*...but not the rest
Because there is a REALLY BIG PROBLEM with the digital fingerprint of that so called picture you stashed in your photobucket account and posted here.
*The fingerprint says unequivocally that this was from somebody elses web page document and is dated 1999*.* It`s from an HTML Document not from your camera pointed at a piece of paper on your desk.
*Take a good look at the right hand side of the hex editor:
3C 21 44 4F  43 54 59 50   <!DOCTYP
45 20 48 54  4D 4C 3E 0A   E HTML> 
3C 68 74 6D  6C 20 63 6C   <html cl
61 73 73 3D  22 69 73 5F   ass="is_
6D 6F 7A 20  69 73 5F 77   moz is_w
69 6E 20 6E  6F 2D 6A 73   in no-js
22 20 78 6D  6C 6E 73 3D   " xmlns=
22 68 74 74  70 3A 2F 2F   "http://
77 77 77 2E  77 33 2E 6F   www.w3.o
72 67 2F 31  39 39 39 2F   rg/1999/
78 68 74 6D  6C 22 20 3E   xhtml" >
0A 3C 68 65  61 64 3E 0A    <head> 
22 20 63 6F  6E 74 65 6E   " conten
74 3D 22 21  22 20 2F 3E   t="!" />
0A 3C 6D 65  74 61 20 68    <meta h
74 74 70 2D  65 71 75 69   ttp-equi
76 3D 22 58  2D 55 41 2D   v="X-UA-
43 6F 6D 70  61 74 69 62   Compatib
6C 65 22 20  63 6F 6E 74   le" cont
65 6E 74 3D  22 49 45 3D   ent="IE=
65 64 67 65  22 20 2F 3E   edge" />
0A 3C 6D 65  74 61 20 6E    <meta n
61 6D 65 3D  22 76 69 65   ame="vie
77 70 6F 72  74 22 20 63   wport" c
6F 6E 74 65  6E 74 3D 22   ontent="
77 69 64 74  68 3D 31 30   width=10
32 34 70 78  22 20 2F 3E   24px" />
0A 3C 6D 65  74 61 20 68    <meta h
74 74 70 2D  65 71 75 69   ttp-equi
76 3D 22 43  6F 6E 74 65   v="Conte
6E 74 2D 54  79 70 65 22   nt-Type"
20 63 6F 6E  74 65 6E 74    content
3D 22 74 65  78 74 2F 68   ="text/h
74 6D 6C 3B  20 63 68 61   tml; cha
72 73 65 74  3D 75 74 66   rset=utf
38 22 20 2F  3E 0A 3C 6D   8" /> <m
65 74 61 20  70 72 6F 70   eta prop
65 72 74 79  3D 22 6F 67   erty="og
3A 73 69 74  65 5F 6E 61   :site_na
6D 65 22 20  63 6F 6E 74   me" cont
65 6E 74 3D  22 50 68 6F   ent="Pho
74 6F 62 75  63 6B 65 74   tobucket
22 20 2F 3E  0A 3C 6D 65   " /> <me
74 61 20 70  72 6F 70 65   ta prope
2 74 79 3D  22 6F 67 3A   rty="og:
74 79 70 65  22 20 63 6F   type" co
6E 74 65 6E  74 3D 22 70   ntent="p
62 70 68 6F  74 6F 73 3A   bphotos:
70 68 6F 74  6F 22 20 2F   photo" /
3E 0A 3C 6D  65 74 61 20   > <meta 
70 72 6F 70  65 72 74 79   property
3D 22 6F 67  3A 74 69 74   ="og:tit
6C 65 22 20  63 6F 6E 74   le" cont
65 6E 74 3D  22 6D 61 6D   ent="mam
6F 6F 74 68  31 27 73 20   ooth1's 
69 6D 61 67  65 22 20 2F   image" /
3E 0A 3C 6D  65 74 61 20   > <meta 
70 72 6F 70  65 72 74 79   property
3D 22 6F 67  3A 69 6D 61   ="og:ima
67 65 22 20  63 6F 6E 74   ge" con65 6E 74 3D  22 68 74 74   ent="htt
70 3A 2F 2F  69 31 33 35   p://i135
31 2E 70 68  6F 74 6F 62   1.photob
75 63 6B 65  74 2E 63 6F   ucket.co
6D 2F 61 6C  62 75 6D 73   m/albums
2F 70 37 39  32 2F 6D 61   /p792/ma
6D 6F 6F 74  68 31 2F 62   mooth1/b
74 68 5F 44  44 32 31 34   th_DD214
5F 7A 70 73  64 37 36 31   _zpsd761
63 30 30 33  2E 6A 70 67   c003.jpg
22 20 2F 3E  0A 3C 6D 65   " /> <me
74 61 20 70  72 6F 70 65   ta prope
72 74 79 3D  22 6F 67 3A   rty="og:
75 72 6C 22  20 63 6F 6E   url" con
74 65 6E 74  3D 22 68 74   tent="ht
74 70 3A 2F  2F 73 31 33   tp://s1335 31 2E 70  68 6F 74 6F   51.photo
62 75 63 6B  65 74 2E 63   bucket.c
6F 6D 2F 75  73 65 72 2F   om/user/
6D 61 6D 6F  6F 74 68 31   mamooth1
2F 6D 65 64  69 61 2F 44   /media/D
44 32 31 34  5F 7A 70 73   D214_zps
64 37 36 31  63 30 30 33   d761c003
2E 6A 70 67  2E 68 74 6D   .jpg.htm
6C 3F 73 72  63 3D 70 62   l?src=pb
22 20 2F 3E  0A 3C 6D 65   " /> <me
74 61 20 70  72 6F 70 65   ta prope
72 74 79 3D  22 66 62 3A   rty="fb:
61 70 70 5F  69 64 22 20   app_id" 
63 6F 6E 74  65 6E 74 3D   content=
22 33 38 39  39 37 31 35   "3899715
39 34 36 30  22 20 2F 3E   9460" />
0A 3C 6D 65  74 61 20 70    <meta p
72 6F 70 65  72 74 79 3D   roperty=
22 74 77 69  74 74 65 72   "twitter
3A 63 61 72  64 22 20 63   :card" c
6F 6E 74 65  6E 74 3D 22   ontent="
70 68 6F 74  6F 22 20 2F   photo" /
3E 0A 3C 6D  65 74 61 20   > <meta 
70 72 6F 70  65 72 74 79   property
3D 22 74 77  69 74 74 65   ="twitte
72 3A 73 69  74 65 22 20   r:site" 
63 6F 6E 74  65 6E 74 3D   content=
22 40 70 68  6F 74 6F 62   "@photob
75 63 6B 65  74 22 20 2F   ucket" /
3E 0A 3C 6D  65 74 61 20   > <meta 
6E 61 6D 65  3D 22 72 6F   name="ro
62 6F 74 73  22 20 63 6F   bots" co
E 74 65 6E  74 3D 22 49   ntent="I
4E 44 45 58  2C 20 46 4F   NDEX, FO
4C 4C 4F 57  22 20 2F 3E   LLOW" />
0A 3C 6D 65  74 61 20 6E    <meta n
61 6D 65 3D  22 64 65 73   ame="des
63 72 69 70  74 69 6F 6E   cription
22 20 63 6F  6E 74 65 6E   " conten
74 3D 22 44  44 32 31 34   t="DD214
5F 7A 70 73  64 37 36 31   _zpsd761
63 30 30 33  2E 6A 70 67   c003.jpg
20 50 68 6F  74 6F 3A 20    Photo: 
20 54 68 69  73 20 50 68    This Ph
6F 74 6F 20  77 61 73 20   oto was 
75 70 6C 6F  61 64 65 64   uploaded
20 62 79 20  6D 61 6D 6F    by mamo
6F 74 68 31  2E 20 46 69   oth1. Fi6E 64 20 6F  74 68 65 72   nd other
20 44 44 32  31 34 5F 7A    DD214_z
70 73 64 37  36 31 63 30   psd761c0
30 33 2E 6A  70 67 20 70   03.jpg p
69 63 74 75  72 65 73 20   ictures 
61 6E 64 20  70 68 6F 74   and phot
6F 73 20 6F  72 20 75 70   os or up
6C 6F 61 64  20 79 6F 75   load you
72 20 6F 77  6E 20 77 69   r own wi
74 68 20 50  68 6F 74 6F   th Photo
62 75 63 6B  2E 2E 2E 22   buck..."
20 2F 3E 0A  3C 6D 65 74    /> <met
61 20 6E 61  6D 65 3D 22   a name="
6B 65 79 77  6F 72 64 73   keywords
22 20 63 6F  6E 74 65 6E   " conten
74 3D 22 66  72 65 65 20   t="free 9 6D 61 67  65 20 68 6F   image ho
73 74 69 6E  67 2C 20 66   sting, f
72 65 65 20  76 69 64 65   ree vide
6F 20 68 6F  73 74 69 6E   o hostin
67 2C 20 69  6D 61 67 65   g, image
20 68 6F 73  74 69 6E 67    hosting
2C 20 76 69  64 65 6F 20   , video 
68 6F 73 74  69 6E 67 2C   hosting,
20 70 68 6F  74 6F 20 69    photo i
6D 61 67 65  20 68 6F 73   mage hos
74 69 6E 67  20 73 69 74   ting sit
65 2C 20 76  69 64 65 6F   e, video
20 68 6F 73  74 69 6E 67    hosting
20 73 69 74  65 22 20 2F    site" /
3E 0A 3C 74  69 74 6C 65   > <title
3E 44 44 32  31 34 5F 7A   >DD214_z
70 73 64 37  36 31 63 30   psd761c0
30 33 2E 6A  70 67 20 50   03.jpg P
68 6F 74 6F  20 62 79 20   hoto by 
6D 61 6D 6F  6F 74 68 31   mamooth1
20 7C 20 50  68 6F 74 6F    | Photo
62 75 63 6B  65 74 3C 2F   bucket</
74 69 74 6C  65 3E 0A 3C   title> <
6C 69 6E 6B  20 72 65 6C   link rel
3D 22 63 61  6E 6F 6E 69   ="canoni
63 61 6C 22  20 68 72 65   cal" hre
66 3D 22 68  74 74 70 3A   f="http:
2F 2F 73 31  33 35 31 2E   //s1351.
70 68 6F 74  6F 62 75 63   photobuc
6B 65 74 2E  63 6F 6D 2F   ket.com/
75 73 65 72  2F 6D 61 6D   user/mam
6F 6F 74 68  31 2F 6D 65   ooth1/me
64 69 61 2F  44 44 32 31   dia/DD21
34 5F 7A 70  73 64 37 36   4_zpsd76
31 63 30 30  33 2E 6A 70   1c003.jp
67 2E 68 74  6D 6C 22 20   g.html" 
2F 3E 0A 3C  21 2D 2D 67   /> <!--g
6C 6F 62 61  6C 2D 2D 3E   lobal-->
0A 3C 6C 69  6E 6B 20 72    <link r
65 6C 3D 22  73 74 79 6C   el="styl
65 73 68 65  65 74 22 20   esheet" 
74 79 70 65  3D 22 74 65   type="te
78 74 2F 63  73 73 22 20   xt/css" 
68 72 65 66  3D 22 68 74   href="ht
74 70 3A 2F  2F 73 74 61   tp://sta
74 69 63 32  2E 70 62 73   tic2.pbs
72 63 2E 63  6F 6D 2F 70   rc.com/p
6B 67 2F 37  32 33 38 32   kg/72382
31 62 34 37  61 39 36 2F   1b47a96/
68 65 61 64  5F 67 6C 6F   head_glo
62 61 6C 5F  6D 61 69 6E   bal_main
2E 63 73 73  22 20 2F 3E   .css" />
0A 3C 21 2D  2D 68 65 61    <!--hea
64 2D 2D 3E  0A 3C 6C 69   d--> <li
6E 6B 20 72  65 6C 3D 22   nk rel="
73 74 79 6C  65 73 68 65   styleshe
65 74 22 20  74 79 70 65   et" type
3D 22 74 65  78 74 2F 63   ="text/c
73 73 22 20  68 72 65 66   ss" href
3D 22 68 74  74 70 3A 2F   ="http:/
2F 73 74 61  74 69 63 32   /static2
2E 70 62 73  72 63 2E 63   .pbsrc.c
6F 6D 2F 70  6B 67 2F 37   om/pkg/7
32 33 38 32  31 62 34 37   23821b47
61 39 36 2F  68 65 61 64   a96/head
5F 64 65 74  61 69 6C 5F   _detail_
64 65 74 61  69 6C 70 61   detailpa
67 65 2E 63  73 73 22 20   ge.css" 
2F 3E 0A 3C  21 2D 2D 65   /> <!--e
78 74 65 72  6E 61 6C 20   xternal 
73 74 79 6C  65 73 68 65   styleshe
65 74 73 2D  2D 3E 0A 0A   ets-->  
3C 73 63 72  69 70 74 20   <script 
74 79 70 65  3D 22 74 65   type="te
78 74 2F 6A  61 76 61 73   xt/javas
63 72 69 70  74 22 3E 0A   cript"> 
20 20 20 20  2F 2F 20 52       // R
65 63 6F 72  64 20 74 68   ecord th
65 20 74 69  6D 65 20 4A   e time J
53 20 66 69  72 73 74 20   S first 
73 74 61 72  74 65 64 20   started 
65 78 65 63  75 74 69 6E   executin
67 20 28 66  6F 72 20 74   g (for t
69 6D 69 6E  67 20 69 6E   iming in
66 6F 72 6D  61 74 69 6F   formatio
6E 20 6C 61  74 65 72 29   n later)
0A 20 20 20  20 77 69 6E        win
64 6F 77 5B  27 6A 73 53   dow['jsS
74 61 72 74  54 69 6D 65   tartTime
27 5D 20 3D  20 6E 65 77   '] = new
20 44 61 74  65 28 29 3B    Date();
0A 3C 2F 73  63 72 69 70    </scrip
74 3E 20 0A  0A 3C 73 63   t>   <sc
72 69 70 74  20 74 79 70   ript typ
65 3D 22 74  65 78 74 2F   e="text/
6A 61 76 61  73 63 72 69   javascri
70 74 22 20  73 72 63 3D   pt" src=
22 68 74 74  70 3A 2F 2F   "http://
73 74 61 74  69 63 32 2E   static2.
70 62 73 72  63 2E 63 6F   pbsrc.co
6D 2F 70 6B  67 2F 37 32   m/pkg/72
33 38 32 31  62 34 37 61   3821b47a
39 36 2F 68  65 61 64 5F   96/head_
67 6C 6F 62  61 6C 5F 6D   global_m
61 69 6E 2E  6A 73 22 20   ain.js" 
3E 3C 2F 73  63 72 69 70   ></scrip
74 3E 0A 3C  21 2D 2D 65   t> <!--e
78 74 65 72  6E 61 6C 20   xternal 
68 65 61 64  2D 2D 3E 3C   head--><
21 2D 2D 68  65 61 64 20   !--head 
73 63 72 69  70 74 73 2D   scripts-
2D 3E 0A 0A  3C 73 63 72   ->  <scr
69 70 74 20  74 79 70 65   ipt type
3D 22 74 65  78 74 2F 6A   ="text/j
61 76 61 73  63 72 69 70   avascrip
74 22 3E 0A  20 20 20 20   t">     
28 66 75 6E  63 74 69 6F   (functio
6E 20 28 29  20 7B 0A 20   n () {  
20 20 20 20  20 20 20 69          i
66 20 28 74  79 70 65 6F   f (typeo
66 28 50 62  29 20 21 3D   f(Pb) !=
3D 20 27 75  6E 64 65 66   = 'undef
69 6E 65 64  27 20 26 26   ined' &&
20 50 62 2E  44 61 74 61    Pb.Data
29 20 7B 0A  20 20 20 20   ) {     
20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20           
76 61 72 20  64 61 74 61   var data
20 3D 20 7B  0A 20 20 20    = {    20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20           
20 20 20 20  20 76 65 72        ver
73 69 6F 6E  3A 20 27 37   sion: '7
32 33 38 32  31 62 34 37   23821b47
61 39 36 27  2C 0A 20 20   a96',   
20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20           
20 20 20 20  20 20 73 74         st
61 74 69 63  55 72 6C 3A   aticUrl:
20 27 68 74  74 70 3A 2F    'http:/
2F 73 74 61  74 69 63 32   /static2
2E 70 62 73  72 63 2E 63   .pbsrc.c
6F 6D 2F 27  2C 0A 20 20   om/',   
20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20           
20 20 20 20  20 20 70 69         pi
63 55 72 6C  3A 20 27 68   cUrl: 'h
74 74 70 3A  2F 2F 70 69   ttp://pi63 32 2E 70  62 73 72 63   c2.pbsrc
2E 63 6F 6D  2F 27 0A 20   .com/'  
20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20           
20 20 20 7D  3B 0A 20 20      };   
20 20 20 20  20 20 20 20           
20 20 50 62  2E 44 61 74     Pb.Dat
61 2E 69 6E  69 74 28 64   a.init(d
61 74 61 29  3B 0A 20 20   ata);   
20 20 20 20  20 20 7D 0A         } 
20 20 20 20  7D 28 29 29       }())
3B 0A 3C 2F  73 63 72 69   ; </scri
70 74 3E 0A  0A 3C 73 63   pt>  <sc
72 69 70 74  20 74 79 70   ript typ
65 3D 22 74  65 78 74 2F   e="text/
6A 61 76 61  73 63 72 69   javascri
70 74 22 3E  0A 28 66 75   pt"> (fu6E 63 74 69  6F 6E 28 29   nction()
7B 76 61 72  20 6C 20 3D   {var l =
20 64 6F 63  75 6D 65 6E    documen
74 2E 6C 6F  63 61 74 69   t.locati
6F 6E 2E 68  72 65 66 2C   on.href,
20 75 3B 69  66 20 28 6C    u;if (l
2E 69 6E 64  65 78 4F 66   .indexOf
28 27 23 27  29 20 21 3D   ('#') !=
3D 20 2D 31  20 26 26 20   = -1 && 
6C 2E 69 6E  64 65 78 4F   l.indexO
66 28 27 26  5F 73 75 69   f('&_sui
64 27 29 20  21 3D 3D 20   d') !== 
2D 31 29 20  7B 75 20 3D   -1) {u =
20 6C 2E 73  70 6C 69 74    l.split
28 27 23 27  29 5B 31 5D   ('#')[1]
3B 76 61 72  20 70 6F 73   ;var pos

It shows the entire history of "your picture"...which web page you lifted it from,...it`s even got the java script with it from that web page, when it was created, then when you got it* and when you RENAMED IT* as your own and  then uploaded it to your photo bucket acc. *and now it`s here in this forum.*
My best guess is that you got desperate and registered at  one of the many Navy vet web sites that post I did this, my MOS was such and such, some of them even ask others what the MOS is for this or that.
Then you got pointed to the web site, snatched it and are trying to pass it off to us as yours.
This is what an authentic picture`s digital finger print looks like even after I uploaded it first so I could link to it:
Like this picture:






*And there is no HTML and Java script garbage with it, just the Camera make code and right after that come the jpg pixel values because it has not been washed like the crap you just posted*

FF D8 FF E0  00 10 4A 46   ÿØÿà JF
49 46 00 01  01 01 00 48   IF  H
00 48 00 00  FF E1 31 57    H  ÿá1W
45 78 69 66  00 00 49 49   Exif  II
2A 00 08 00  00 00 0B 00   *    

0F 01 02 00  09 00 00 00        
92 00 00 00  10 01 02 00   &#8217;    
10 00 00 00  9C 00 00 00      &#339;   
12 01 03 00  01 00 00 00


----------



## westwall (Apr 16, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Like I told you before, I don't have a military ID. When you leave the military, the military takes your military ID. Because, you know, being you're not in the military any more, the military thinks you shouldn't have a military ID. They're funny that way. Retirees get a retired military ID, but that's for the 20-year crowd, not one-termers like me.
> 
> Now, given that PolarBear has engaged me on other threads, he's clearly gone chickenshit on my wager again, so I've proven that point. So I may as well post my DD214. It's a little fuzzy, being I only have a cell phone and no scanner, but it's all readable.
> 
> ...







Bullshit.  ALL of my friends who served STILL have their ID's, they're marked RETIRED!  Every single one of them.  Oh yeah, they're also required to go on any base to visit the BX or PX (depending on branch of service of course) and of course if you wish to visit the VA they are especially helpful....


----------



## polarbear (Apr 16, 2013)

westwall said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Like I told you before, I don't have a military ID. When you leave the military, the military takes your military ID. Because, you know, being you're not in the military any more, the military thinks you shouldn't have a military ID. They're funny that way. Retirees get a retired military ID, but that's for the 20-year crowd, not one-termers like me.
> ...



Isn`t that digital fingerprint a bastard ?
They have robo- programs that do the same thing with videos that people upload as "their own" but grabbed it from other people or from a DVD.
Its called "DRM" Digital Rights Management....which is embedded in the first bytes of a picture or a video and just does not go away no matter how hard you try.
And this transvestide bitch claimed she took that picture with her cellphone cam today...while in reality its from 1999 and was embedded in an HTML document.
A smart con artist would have stolen that same picture by photographing their PC screen while that HTML page was on screen...then she could have conned us with an authentic digital fingerprint..but it would have been very very tricky just to get the DD 214 and not a piece of the desktop display with it while having to get the focus and distance just right.
When you zoom in on the service record portion it`s a strange sequence.
That person was under the New Orleans Navy Reserve Command .
Did 16 weeks training in gunnery _*followed by only 1 week of "leadership training"  *_*then only 6 MONTHS of "nuclear training"* which is the bare minimum safety training before they allow anyone to enter a building with radioactive contents   *and after that this person wound up in a Locker Repair school...
*That`s not the kind of service record you would expect from a person who claims *"Me ? I used to run nuclear rectors" *
and *"This is where I sat being in charge of the whole thing*" pointing out a teletype in a web page picture from "My Little Sister's Jokes"  adding "*I knew every instrument and every dial"* of a first generation Navy reactor control room mockup at the Smithsonian.
And now the twisted out of shape Siamese cat claims we are all in a "Denialist conspiracy on a vendetta" and gslack is the President.
I`ld rather have him as the President than Obama anyway
But right now I have to explain to my wife why I`m laughing while I alone in my study room and after that
it`s good night and lights out from
the "Arctoid" in Canada 
(Numan called me that in his last post)


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

westwall said:


> Bullshit. ALL of my friends who served STILL have their ID's, they're marked RETIRED!



You actually think that someone who serves one term gets a retired-military ID card?

Dang. I never realized I was entitled to lifetime health care from the military system because I'm supposedly "Retired military".

Civilians. Heh. 

One is "retired military", in the legal/financial sense, if they're getting a military pension. That usually means 20 years in. One-termers may be "retired military" in a moral sense, but not in a legal sense.

My benefits were restricted to things like educational money and VA Loans. Though the VA was a total pain about the home loan. Wouldn't give me one, as there was a 3-month gap in my employment history. When I told them I was looking for a job at that time, they told me to fake something for that period. I told them goodbye, went to a civilian loan company, and got a loan within 24 hours at a lower rate.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 17, 2013)

So, anyway, speaking of global warming......


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

polarbear said:


> You said you were the guy in charge of the whole reactor department "The Nuclear Watch officer".



No, I said I was the guy in charge of the _reactor_ for that watch shift, not the _reactor department_. The _reactor_ is a hunk of metal and uranium. The _reactor department_ -- that is, engineering -- was a group of around 150 people. When I was on watch, I was the guy in charge of the _reactor_, but the Chief Engineer was always the guy in charge of the _department_.

So, you failed to understand the rather obvious difference between "reactor" and "reactor department", and because of that failure, you went off on some odd story about the letter "s". Well done. <clap clap> You really proved ... something.



> Because there is a REALLY BIG PROBLEM with the digital fingerprint of that so called picture you stashed in your photobucket account and posted here.



Alas, poor PolarBear fails to comprehend that Photobucket compresses the images you upload to it. The file is 3 meg on my computer, 100k on Photobucket. That is to say, Photobucket creates an entirely new file from the one you send it, and puts an entirely new header on it.

So, PolarBear has looked at this entirely new file that Photobucket created, and made the truly groundbreaking declaration that it wasn't the original.

Well done, PolarBear! <clap clap> With your amazing sleuthing skills, you have conclusively proven that PhotoBucket creates a new compressed image when you upload a picture. Any other equally brilliant insights you'd like to share with us?


----------



## westwall (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. ALL of my friends who served STILL have their ID's, they're marked RETIRED!
> ...








Dude, you're busted.  You're a fucking fake wanna be warrior....just let it go.  And no a one tour person doesn't get a retired ID but they DO GET A REGULAR ONE FOR THEIR VA BENEFITS...which you would know had you actually served.


----------



## westwall (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > You said you were the guy in charge of the whole reactor department "The Nuclear Watch officer".
> ...








And that too is bullshit on an epic scale.  The engineering officer is the guy in charge of the reactor watches and they have to serve multiple tours because of the advanced training they have received, additionally they are reserve officers for decades after.

Never try to pass yourself off as someone, when you are dealing with people who either are, or have friends who are, what you claim to be.  Look up John Thurau sometime, he was the Chief Engineer on the APL ship President Monroe (and also a US Navy Lt. Cmdr)  and I checked with him and he states categorically that you are full of shit.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Did 16 weeks training in gunnery followed by only 1 week of "leadership training" then only 6 MONTHS of "nuclear training" which is the bare minimum safety training before they allow anyone to enter a building with radioactive contents and after that this person wound up in a Locker Repair school...



Check it out. The crank actually thinks that section is claiming to be in chronological order.

Why does the crank think that? 

Oh, that's right. Birthers. Heh.

As seen with the President's birth certificate, there is no level of insanity a Birther won't stoop to if he's out to "prove" a document is a "forgery". No matter what you show him or what the evidence is, he will always be able to fabricate some kind of "proof" to back his nutball conspiracy.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

westwall said:


> And that too is bullshit on an epic scale. The engineering officer is the guy in charge of the reactor watches and they have to serve multiple tours because of the advanced training they have received, additionally they are reserve officers for decades after.



Since I wasn't the engineering officer -- that is, the Chief Engineer -- just what does that rant have to do with anything?



> Look up John Thurau sometime, he was the Chief Engineer on the APL ship President Monroe (and also a US Navy Lt. Cmdr)  and I checked with him and he states categorically that you are full of shit.



More like he said the crazy pack of lies you told him about me was a lie. And I agree, the crazy pack of lies you told him about me was a lie.

Have your friend come here and contact me. That is, if you didn't just invent him.

And again, you might want to tell all the vets in the military section here what a fraud I am. Oddly, none of them seem to think that's the case. Also odd how none of you birther cranks wants to talk to the other vets on this board.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

westwall said:


> tour person doesn't get a retired ID but they DO GET A REGULAR ONE FOR THEIR VA BENEFITS...which you would know had you actually served.



Local Info Letters 1998

When you apply for a VA loan, the VA asks for your DD214. Not a word about wanting to see a military ID. Because most vets don't have one.

As usual, you've been proven to be totally full of shit, and I've been shown to be correct in everything I've said. So why don't you give the idiot vendetta a rest?

Again, is it your contention that, years ago, I swiped the all the docs and personal info from a navy nuclear officer just so I could make on offhand comment in a message board discussion on heat flow? That appears to be your claim, which would make you a retarded paranoid crank.


----------



## westwall (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > And that too is bullshit on an epic scale. The engineering officer is the guy in charge of the reactor watches and they have to serve multiple tours because of the advanced training they have received, additionally they are reserve officers for decades after.
> ...








Go away liar.


----------



## westwall (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > tour person doesn't get a retired ID but they DO GET A REGULAR ONE FOR THEIR VA BENEFITS...which you would know had you actually served.
> ...






Go away liar...


----------



## westwall (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Did 16 weeks training in gunnery followed by only 1 week of "leadership training" then only 6 MONTHS of "nuclear training" which is the bare minimum safety training before they allow anyone to enter a building with radioactive contents and after that this person wound up in a Locker Repair school...
> ...







Go away liar...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

Hey Westwall, why don't you go over to the military section and ask the vets there if they currently have a military ID?

Or you could just keep power-sulking at me.


----------



## numan (Apr 17, 2013)

'

If you absurd mental onanists insist on fighting about trivia, why don't you go and get a thread of your own, and leave this one for the topic for which it was intended?

You are being idiots, *all of you!!*
.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

I would be happy to take this to the Rubber Room, but My Three Stalkers wouldn't follow. They'd keep following me around the environment forum. They want their audience here.

Since this thread is already trashed, I'll keep dragging them back to it when they chase me elsewhere. It's already a wasteland, so trashing it further doesn't matter. If you want to talk science, use a different thread. Or tell a mod. Again, I would overjoyed to take this to the Rubber Room, so long as my stalkers were required to keep the topic contained in the Rubber Room as well.


----------



## gslack (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > Bullshit. ALL of my friends who served STILL have their ID's, they're marked RETIRED!
> ...



If you were a commissioned officer you would have no term date. Meaning you would be in service until you either resigned your commission,or the navy decided your services were no longer needed. The time you would get an "end date" on your service would be after one of those scenarios...An officer would know this.. 

Also, the VA benefits for medical, would be in case you were injured and no longer able to work, or past retirement age, or a condition brought on by your military service that would manifest later..Again an officer or navy man would know this...

Your VA loan not being approved wouldn't have anything to do with a 3-month employment gap. Not all homes or loans qualify for the VA loan, they have strict guidelines and rules, and limitations. Also the VA acts as a secure co-signer and are not the actual source of the loan. The money will come from a licensed VA approved lender not from the VA itself. They are a loan guarantee and a way to secure your loan beyond your own ability to pay.
Two of my brothers and a brother in law currently have VA loans for their homes, and two of them came through quicken loans, and the other through his own bank...
Again an officer or a ex-navy man who applied for one would know this..

Fact is, as I and others have stated you wouldn't be able to do 4 years in the "nuke" program especially as an officer. Just like my brother had to serve 6 years due to his training and clearance. The only way you would get out in 4 would be if you had a family hardship or had some kind of issue preventing you from the full terms. And IF that were the case, you would have said so by now. According to you, you were fine and dandy, and out in four....Again, an officer would know this...


----------



## gslack (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > You said you were the guy in charge of the whole reactor department "The Nuclear Watch officer".
> ...



The compression REMOVES metadata and other hidden data, such as color profiles and runs it through algorithms to reduce the size of the photo. The compression could not touch the DRM,it's illegal.

Also the date of 1999... The picture was taken in 99 and not by you... Busted fraud..


----------



## gslack (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> I would be happy to take this to the Rubber Room, but My Three Stalkers wouldn't follow. They'd keep following me around the environment forum. They want their audience here.
> 
> Since this thread is already trashed, I'll keep dragging them back to it when they chase me elsewhere. It's already a wasteland, so trashing it further doesn't matter. If you want to talk science, use a different thread. Or tell a mod. Again, I would overjoyed to take this to the Rubber Room, so long as my stalkers were required to keep the topic contained in the Rubber Room as well.



No you keep coming to us trying to make excuses and save face. IF you want to go back on topic do it, and stop the lying. You choose to continue this lying and we will call you on it.. Simple as that..


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

gslack said:


> If you were a commissioned officer ....



See? The Birther dumbfuck just won't quit. Yet he won't take it to the military folder and talk with the vets, as I keep asking him to do. I think that says it all.

At this point, I have no reason to be civil to Birther dumbfucks, so I'm just going to laugh at them for being Birther dumbfucks.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 17, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> If you absurd mental onanists insist on fighting about trivia, why don't you go and get a thread of your own, and leave this one for the topic for which it was intended?
> 
> ...



So numan, how bout that Global warming stuff.


----------



## gslack (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > If you were a commissioned officer ....
> ...



I responded to your excuse making BS... Thats how it works when you lie... You stop lying and maybe I'll stop telling on you...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

gslack said:


> The compression REMOVES metadata ...



This is hilarious. Is there any topic anywhere that you don't just instantly pull crap out of your ass about?

You are a true renaissance man of BS. With zero experience in the military, you've lectured everyone endlessly on how the military really works, and gotten it all hilariously wrong. And with zero experience in graphics formats, you're now going to lecture everyone on them, and get it hilariously wrong.

I'm going to be laughing for days about your "All files have DRM, and compression is legally forbidden to touch it!" insanity. Could you, perhaps, show us that law?


----------



## gslack (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > The compression REMOVES metadata ...
> ...



Why not post the full sentence fraud?

Too cowardly? Yes we know....

Don't agree with how compression on a pic works?

HOW ABOUT THE FACT IT WAS DATED 1999????

not yesterday using your cell phone as you claimed but in fact the year 1999... What's your next excuse? Did your dog eat it? Did bigfoot take it?

*1999*


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

gslack said:


> HOW ABOUT THE FACT IT WAS DATED 1999????



Er, no. PolarBear found the text string "1999" somewhere in the header of a file that PhotoBucket created. If you're a birther retard, you would claim that means "the original file must have been dated 1999". However, if you're not a birther retard, you would conclude that finding the text string "1999" in the header of a file Photobucket created just means that the text string "1999" appeared in the header of a file that Photobucket created.

Anyways, let's go over some of your past greatest hits. I never get tired of that.

I said polyester service dress uniforms weren't allowed in the engine room, because they melt in a fire. You instantly screamed there was no such thing as a polyester uniform, and that I had to be lying to say otherwise. Survey says ... from this 1984 newspaper article ...

The Day - Google News Archive Search
---
"Certified Navy Twill (CNT) Uniforms are really made of 100 percent polyester, and will melt if exposed to high heat, a military safety publication said."
---

Yes, just one of the many, many things you got laughably wrong, yet screamed I was lying about because you were too fucking stupid to realize how fucking stupid you were.


----------



## westwall (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HOW ABOUT THE FACT IT WAS DATED 1999????
> ...







Go away liar....


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

I wear the scorn of the Birther retards as a badge of honor.


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 17, 2013)

Damn numan, you now got *24* pages out your nonsense! You want these guys to leave. Without them this thread was dead after roughly page three.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Alas, poor PolarBear fails to comprehend that Photobucket compresses the images you upload to it. The file is 3 meg on my computer, 100k on Photobucket. That is to say, Photobucket creates an entirely new file from the one you send it, and puts an entirely new header on it.
> 
> So, PolarBear has looked at this entirely new file that Photobucket created, and made the truly groundbreaking declaration that it wasn't the original.
> 
> Well done, PolarBear! <clap clap> With your amazing sleuthing skills, you have conclusively proven that PhotoBucket creates a new compressed image when you upload a picture. Any other equally brilliant insights you'd like to share with us?



When photobucket compresses an image the only bytes that change are the files size descriptors that come after the header. The header remains unchanged. No matter which picture I pick even those that have been compressed the DRM fingerprint remains intact.
Like this on e or any other picture @ photobucket:
Picture Gallery Photos, Picture Gallery Pictures, Picture Gallery Images






*FF D8 FF E0  00 10 4A 46   ÿØÿà JF
49 46 00 01  02 00 00 01   IF   
00 01 00 00  FF E0 00 08      ÿà 
4F 63 61 64  30 30 FF DB   Ocad00ÿÛ
00 84 00 08  06 06 07 08    &#8222;  
07 08 08 08  08 09 09 08 *

*And here is your header:*

*3C 21 44 4F  43 54 59 50   <!DOCTYP
45 20 48 54  4D 4C 3E 0A   E HTML> 
3C 68 74 6D  6C 20 63 6C   <html cl
61 73 73 3D  22 69 73 5F   ass="is_
6D 6F 7A 20  69 73 5F 77   moz is_w
69 6E 20 6E  6F 2D 6A 73   in no-js
22 20 78 6D  6C 6E 73 3D   " xmlns=*
22 68 74 74  70 3A 2F 2F   "http://

*You got it from a web page **HTML document which was written with a  XML editor. *
This web page for example uses the same editor:
<html xmlns=
<base href="http://www.usmessageboard.com/"><!--[if IE]></base><![endif]-->
  <script type="text/javascript">
var tapatalk_iphone_msg = "This forum has an app for iPhone and iPod Touch! Click OK to learn more about Tapatalk.";
var tapatalk_iphone_url = "http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapatalk-forum-app/id307880732?mt=8";
var tapatalk_ipad_msg = "This forum has an app for iPad! Click OK to learn more about Tapatalk.";
var tapatalk_ipad_url = "http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/tapatalk-hd-for-ipad/id481579541?mt=8";
var tapatalk_kindle_msg = "This forum has an app for Kindle Fire! Click OK to learn more about Tapatalk.";
var tapatalk_kindle_url = "http://www.amazon.com/gp/mas/dl/android?p=com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity";
var tapatalk_android_msg = "This forum has an app for Android. Click OK to learn more about Tapatalk.";
var tapatalk_android_url = "market://details?id=com.quoord.tapatalkpro.activity";
var tapatalk_chrome_enable = false;
var tapatalkdir = "mobiquo";
  </script>
  <script type="text/javascript"
 src="http://www.usmessageboard.com/mobiquo/tapatalkdetect.js"></script>
  <meta http-equiv="Content-Type"
 content="text/html; charset=ISO-8859-1">
  <meta name="generator" content="vBulletin 3.8.7">
  <meta name="keywords"


In 1998, the Digital Millennium Copyright Act  (DMCA) was passed in the United States to impose criminal penalties on  those who make available technologies whose primary purpose and function  are to circumvent content protection

And you say photobucket made up a whole new digital fingerprint of *"your cell phone camera picture."*
Why don`t you upload your original cell phone picture directly from your cell phone to your own PC and shrink it with whatever you got.
"Faxview" "MSPAINT" etc even what Linux UBUNTU has can do it.
It won`t change the file header just the size.
The problem is that you swiped that pitiful thing off the internet that`s all .
All cameras that take pictures in jpg format start out like this:
*JPG* - On first line : "JFIF"
*JPG* - From camera with EXIF data : On first line "Exif", two blocks, then "II"

The Greenland pictures I uploaded were also compressed. But even after they`ve been in compressed format on photobucket or image shack they all start out like this:
FF D8 FF E0  00 10 4A 46   ÿØÿà JF
49 46 00 01  01 01 00 48   IF  H
00 48 00 00  FF E1 31 57    H  ÿá1W
45 78 69 66  00 00 49 49   Exif  II
And that`s the picture:






If I write a webpage and embed that picture and you steal it then the file header will show with which HTML editor I wrote my web page.

by the way I can also tell by the aspect ratio that you DID NOT take this picture with a cellphone.

*What kind of cell phone have you got ????*


----------



## gslack (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > HOW ABOUT THE FACT IT WAS DATED 1999????
> ...



Quit lying fraud... 

You are done,busted, outed, now your only excuse left is material of cheaper dress uniforms.... LOL


----------



## gslack (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> I wear the scorn of the Birther retards as a badge of honor.



You mean badge of shame...

Birther, don't be such a drama queen junior, no one asked for your birth certificate, you kept begging us to bet you about your DD214, and when we finally said go ahead, you post one you grabbed of the net and someone else's webpage.... 

ROFL, yes junior we are picking on you.... Whatever you gotta tell yourself.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

polarbear said:


> When photobucket compresses an image the only bytes that change are the files size descriptors that come after the header.



Bullshit. Bullshit. Bullshit. Have I mentioned you're shitting out a vast load of bullshit?

You're not the only one who can use a hex editor. You just suck much more at it than most people.

The first lines of my original file header

ff d8 ff e1 15 ba 45 78 69 66 00 00 4d 4d 00 2a
00 00 00 08 00 0d 01 0f 00 02 00 00 00 06 00 00 

The first lines from the photobucket file header.

ff d8 ff e0 00 10 4a 46 49 46 00 01 01 00 00 01
00 01 00 00 ff fe 00 3e 43 52 45 41 54 4f 52 3a 

The headers are completely different, from top to bottom. You are full of shit, from top to bottom.

Oh, needless to say, "1999" does not appear anywhere in the original header.



> You got it from a web page HTML document which was written with a  XML editor.



You mean like ... Photobucket, a website that uses XML heavily?

Yes, once more supersleuth PolarBear is hot on the case! <wild applause> Nothing gets by him! He has conclusively proven once more than PhotoBucket adjusted the image!



> In 1998, the Digital Millennium Copyright Act  (DMCA) was passed in the United States to impose criminal penalties on  those who make available technologies whose primary purpose and function  are to circumvent content protection



That's nice. But when I clicked "I agree" on the user agreement, I gave Photobucket specific permission to manipulate content that solely belongs to me. There is no content protection being circumvented. The is no uber-big-brother law anywhere requiring that file headers remain unchanged, and to claim otherwise is insane.



> And you say photobucket made up a whole new digital fingerprint of "your cell phone camera picture."



Yep. Oh noes! They broke the law! Make sure you report Photobucket to the government immediately. It's your patriotic duty! I'm sure the FBI/RCMP will get right on it. But only if you use big color fonts, because those make you look like a VerySeriousPerson.



> Why don`t you upload your original cell phone picture directly from your cell phone to your own PC and shrink it with whatever you got.
> "Faxview" "MSPAINT" etc even what Linux UBUNTU has can do it.
> It won`t change the file header just the size.



Which has nothing to do with the fact Photobucket changed the header with their XML tools.



> All cameras that take pictures in jpg format start out like this:
> JPG - On first line : "JFIF"
> JPG - From camera with EXIF data : On first line "Exif", two blocks, then "II"



Er, no. The JFIF line is way down at line 3C0. It's not the first line. You simply don't know what you're babbling about.



> The Greenland pictures I uploaded were also compressed. But even after they`ve been in compressed format on photobucket or image shack they all start out like this:
> FF D8 FF E0  00 10 4A 46   ÿØÿà JF
> 49 46 00 01  01 01 00 48   IF  H
> 00 48 00 00  FF E1 31 57    H  ÿá1W
> 45 78 69 66  00 00 49 49   Exif  II



In other words, extremely similar to the header on my Photobucket file.

So, two photos were taken with very different equipment, yet when they went up on Photobucket, they all ended up with nearly identical headers.

You know why? BECAUSE PHOTOBUCKET ADDS A NEW HEADER.

Thanks for proving that, dumbass.



> by the way I can also tell by the aspect ratio that you DID NOT take this picture with a cellphone.



Aspect ratio of my photo = 768-1024, or 0.75

Aspect ratio of most cell phones is ... 0.75. Or 1.33, if you turn them sideways.

So, supersleuth PolarBear sees a photo with the same aspect ratio as nearly every cellphone out there, and thus claims it couldn't possibly be from a cellphone, because the aspect ratio isn't right. Another triumph of investigative acumen from PolarBear! <more wild applause>


----------



## gslack (Apr 17, 2013)

YAWN!

Busted... Why not man up now? Oh that's right you're incapable of it..


----------



## mamooth (Apr 17, 2013)

gslack, PolarBear's rectum is clean enough. You can stop now.


----------



## gslack (Apr 17, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack, PolarBear's rectum is clean enough. You can stop now.



I know you think I or we, ruined your persona you spent so much time fabricating, but really it was you junior. You lied so many times and so often and none of your behavior matched what you claimed.

Your story changed every time you wanted to shout down somebodies argument. Reality isn't like that, people don't start off saying one thing and then suddenly they change to include something else, always increasing their importance, if they are telling the truth.

BTW, what was you rank this time? You weren't an officer , you were an officer, you were in charge your reactor shift, you weren't. I can't remember now so what was your rank?


----------



## mamooth (Apr 18, 2013)

I find ankle-biting yippy dogs to be cute, but only up to a certain point. If they follow you down the street, eventually you've got to punt them.


----------



## gslack (Apr 18, 2013)

mamooth said:


> I find ankle-biting yippy dogs to be cute, but only up to a certain point. If they follow you down the street, eventually you've got to punt them.



And I find pathetic sacks of lying shit, completely worthless...


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 18, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> If you absurd mental onanists insist on fighting about trivia, why don't you go and get a thread of your own, and leave this one for the topic for which it was intended?
> 
> ...



Got your ass kicked, didja?


----------



## westwall (Apr 18, 2013)

mamooth said:


> I find ankle-biting yippy dogs to be cute, but only up to a certain point. If they follow you down the street, eventually you've got to punt them.








Thank you for exposing yet again the violent elitist attitude of the libtards here.  A little yappy dog (sort of like yourself) is just doing what little yappy dogs (like yourself) do...and you would kick it for being a little dog.

What a despicable piece of shit you are.


----------



## Oddball (Apr 18, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> 
> If you absurd mental onanists insist on fighting about trivia, why don't you go and get a thread of your own, and leave this one for the topic for which it was intended?
> 
> ...


Poor noobman....Herped when he shoulda derped!


----------



## gslack (Apr 18, 2013)

Be careful,or Admiral numan, poop-deck pappy clone will come and post a pic... ROFL


----------



## numan (Apr 19, 2013)

gslack said:


> And I find pathetic sacks of lying shit, completely worthless...


Obviously the output of an economy-model CIA chatterbot.
.


----------



## gslack (Apr 19, 2013)

numan said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > And I find pathetic sacks of lying shit, completely worthless...
> ...



Aww, you upset?

you shouldn't try and BS your way through life socko, someone will always catch you..


----------



## westwall (Apr 19, 2013)

numan said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > And I find pathetic sacks of lying shit, completely worthless...
> ...








Yes  Mr. sock.  You_ should_ worry.  You are so incompetent that your cover was blown in a few days.  You need to up your game there ol trollingblundertrakarfraud....


----------



## mamooth (Apr 19, 2013)

So what did you two think of PolarBear's last meltdown? You know, where he was searching the Canadian law books in an attempt to find an excuse to send the Mounties after me.

Will you two also be hopping on that crazy train, seeking ways to get your precious authoritarian state to shut me up? Since you two do use all the other tactics of the old Soviet Lysenkoists, you may as well use them all and try to get me jailed.


----------



## gslack (Apr 19, 2013)

mamooth said:


> So what did you two think of PolarBear's last meltdown? You know, where he was searching the Canadian law books in an attempt to find an excuse to send the Mounties after me.
> 
> Will you two also be hopping on that crazy train, seeking ways to get your precious authoritarian state to shut me up? Since you two do use all the other tactics of the old Soviet Lysenkoists, you may as well use them all and try to get me jailed.



Stop bullshitting drama queen. He pointed out what you did was illegal in some places.

grow up already junior. You outed yourself as a fraud, no need to add incessant drama queen and general douchebag crybaby to it... 

Go help numan sock, he's floundering...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 19, 2013)

Ah, so you excuse the goosestepping tactics. No surprise there. Authoritarianism and low intelligence usually go together.


----------



## gslack (Apr 19, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Ah, so you excuse the goosestepping tactics. No surprise there. Authoritarianism and low intelligence usually go together.



Still throwing your tantrum junior?

Your last lie will get you the attention you desire soon enough.. Not sure you're gonna like it when it comes though.. If I were you, I'd calm down before it turns on you...


----------



## Pop23 (Apr 19, 2013)

numan said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > And I find pathetic sacks of lying shit, completely worthless...
> ...



somebody needs a hug


----------



## SSDD (Apr 20, 2013)

Pop23 said:


> numan said:
> 
> 
> > gslack said:
> ...



I think a long time out in the corner while writing a 10,000 word essay on the topic of  "why I am like I am" might be more effective.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 20, 2013)

Transferring this from the Atmospheric Physics thread which Polar Bear is trying to trash so that he won't have to keep getting humiliated on the science ...



> And before the lying Siamese cat who promised to f-off from this forum chimes in again...



I made no such promise. You're being a lying sack of shit again. It's kind of what defines you. I said I'd leave if you accepted the wager and showed my image was a fraud, but you did neither of those things. None of the three chickenshits on TeamDickless would take the wager.



> the jury is in and pronounced you a fraud.



The "jury" being 3 crybaby birther retards who swore eternal vengeance on me after I mocked them for being retards. Ooh, whatever will I do! Three of the whiniest fuktards on the planet are crying at me! Oh woe is me!



> However, I`ll give you 1 more chance. That phony "cell phone picture" which you say had it`s digital fingerprint altered by photobucket...which is a lie, because yours is the only one they did that to...



Then why did your own photos show nearly the same header? Oh, that's right, because photobucket changed the header on them too.



> Snap that picture again and this time put 4 pennies on that document. Alternate them heads and tails...then upload that picture and link to it.



Are you taking my wager? If I do it, you apologize for lying about me and leave the board forever. If I don't, I leave forever.

If you're so sure I'm lying, you'd be taking the wager. But if you know you're lying yourself, you'll find an excuse to weasel out of it.

We both know which choice you'll make. You're going to weasel. Oh, I'll post the photo you want soon enough, but I first want the whole world to know without any doubts what dishonest chickenshits you guys are.

(And gslack? PolarBear needs a rim job, so time for you to show up.)


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> So what did you two think of PolarBear's last meltdown? You know, where he was searching the Canadian law books in an attempt to find an excuse to send the Mounties after me.
> 
> Will you two also be hopping on that crazy train, seeking ways to get your precious authoritarian state to shut me up? Since you two do use all the other tactics of the old Soviet Lysenkoists, you may as well use them all and try to get me jailed.










Lysenkoists?  Isn't that you and yours?  You are the ones saying sceptics should be classified as mentally incompetent, that we should be killed, that we should be imprisoned in concentration camps etc.  That's *YOU PINHEAD*!


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Ah, so you excuse the goosestepping tactics. No surprise there. Authoritarianism and low intelligence usually go together.








The "SCIENCE IS SETTLED"  I agree authoritarianism and low intelligence go hand in hand.  Just look at you and yours.


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Transferring this from the Atmospheric Physics thread which Polar Bear is trying to trash so that he won't have to keep getting humiliated on the science ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...









You couldn't humiliate my 6 year old girl when it comes to science sunshine.  PB eats you for lunch every time you open your trap.


----------



## gslack (Apr 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Transferring this from the Atmospheric Physics thread which Polar Bear is trying to trash so that he won't have to keep getting humiliated on the science ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Appeals to authority are always helpful...ROFL 

Please continue begging the board to approve you, people love weak, pathetic pleas for acceptance.. Admiral...LOL


----------



## mamooth (Apr 20, 2013)

gslack said:


> Appeals to authority are always helpful...ROFL





			
				westwall said:
			
		

> You couldn't humiliate my 6 yer old girl when it comes to science sunshine. PB eats you for lunch every time you open your trap.



Lackluster tongue work, you two. PolarBear is going to make you do it again. Get back down there, and don't come up until his asshole is squeaky clean.

Anyways, your buddy PolarBear has responded to me on other threads, but not this one. He doesn't seem to want to address the bet. I'll give him a little more time. 

What about you two? Will you take the bet, or are you equally 'nadless? No wonder you 3 on TeamDickless are so good at rim jobs. As you lack dicks, it's the only thrill you can get.


----------



## gslack (Apr 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Appeals to authority are always helpful...ROFL
> ...



Sorry admiral I dozed off again.. what were you saying?

A phony says what?


----------



## mamooth (Apr 20, 2013)

Okay, gslack has officially gone chickenshit on the wager, and thus admits he's been lying about me.

Westwall, what about you?

By the way, you three birther retards, President Obama's Birth Certificate is real too. That's one reason why everyone is laughing at you.


----------



## gslack (Apr 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Okay, gslack has officially gone chickenshit on the wager, and thus admits he's been lying about me.
> 
> Westwall, what about you?
> 
> By the way, you three birther retards, President Obama's Birth Certificate is real too. That's one reason why everyone is laughing at you.



WHat bet this time? Last time it was a fake DD214 what is it now, a fake birth certificate? A certification of your being a sock? What???

Look junior, I am touched you want my acceptance and respect, really... But it just ain't gonna happen. You had chances and you blew them. 

You want my respect and acceptance? Man up, quit playing with socks and alter-egos,be yourself and be sincere and honest when you post. then MAYBE, just maybe I will consider it...

A bet is only as good as the honor of the persons involved. You have shown yourself to be dishonorable time and again. Betting you is pointless...


----------



## westwall (Apr 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Okay, gslack has officially gone chickenshit on the wager, and thus admits he's been lying about me.
> 
> Westwall, what about you?
> 
> By the way, you three birther retards, President Obama's Birth Certificate is real too. That's one reason why everyone is laughing at you.







When have I ever claimed otherwise,silly person?   I voted for the man the first time doofus.  I see you're as uninformed as you are ignorant....and yes I realize I'm being superfluously redundant!

And for the record....I don't make wagers with proven liars.  You can't be trusted.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 20, 2013)

It's so sad. You two could have just swallowed your pride at the start and said "Mamooth, you're right about the science, thanks for pointing that out." I mean, being a grownup, I admit error all the time. You have to be some kind of emotional toddler to refuse to admit an error.

Alas, that's y'all. You went full metal retard, and set out on your quest for eternal vengeance. And now you've dug way too deep down into the stupid hole to ever climb out. You've lied yourselves into a corner, and your only option is to keep lying harder. And I get to sit back and laugh at it. Life is good.

By the way, the other vets here don't think I'm lying. Would you two like to raise the stupid stakes and declare other vets on the board are lying on my behalf now? If you are, you should head over and tell them. I just want to see how far you're going to ride the stupid train for the sake of this vendetta.

Now, since PolarBear is MIA, he's clearly not taking the bet either. So my work is done there, he's a chicken liar as well. As I promised him, new image available for viewing, with the pennies PolarBear demanded. I'll link to photobucket instead of wasting space here, since it's been seen before. TTFN.

That Thing PolarBear Wanted Photo by mamooth1 | Photobucket


----------



## gslack (Apr 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> It's so sad. You two could have just swallowed your pride at the start and said "Mamooth, you're right about the science, thanks for pointing that out." I mean, being a grownup, I admit error all the time. You have to be some kind of emotional toddler to refuse to admit an error.
> 
> Alas, that's y'all. You went full metal retard, and set out on your quest for eternal vengeance. And now you've dug way too deep down into the stupid hole to ever climb out. You've lied yourselves into a corner, and you're only option is to keep lying harder. And I get to sit back and laugh at it. Life is good.
> 
> ...



The newspaper it's on is from 2003 or 2008 too blurry to be sure.. LOL, next excuse...

ROFL!!!

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhRUe-gz690]Black Knight - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Oddball (Apr 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> It's so sad. You two could have just swallowed your pride at the start and said "Mamooth, you're right about the science, thanks for pointing that out." I mean, being a grownup, I admit error all the time. You have to be some kind of emotional toddler to refuse to admit an error.
> 
> Alas, that's y'all. You went full metal retard, and set out on your quest for eternal vengeance. And now you've dug way too deep down into the stupid hole to ever climb out. You've lied yourselves into a corner, and you're only option is to keep lying harder. And I get to sit back and laugh at it. Life is good.
> 
> ...


What "other vets"?...You mean like OldRocksinthehead?....That's some character witness...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 20, 2013)

gslack said:


> The newspaper it's on is from 2003 or 2008 too blurry to be sure.. LOL, next excuse...



Given that "2013" is clearly visible, that's a particularly dumb lie on your part. Like I said, you keep digging deeper into the stupid hole.

You should have, from the start, used the conspiracy theory that I had printed out a fake. Instead, you claimed it was a downloaded image, and now you look stupid, because it clearly wasn't. And you'll look desperate if you try to backpedal now to the "well, you printed out a fake!" conspiracy theory.

Here's a crazy thought. Just admit you screwed up. Wouldn't that be a lot simpler than trying to keep track of all your conflicting conspiracy theories?


----------



## gslack (Apr 20, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > The newspaper it's on is from 2003 or 2008 too blurry to be sure.. LOL, next excuse...
> ...



I said it was too blurry to tell dipshit. Didn't see a zoom feature on there..

Nope, I call you a fake, a fraud, a phony, a BS artist, a wannabe, need I go on?  I will leave the thing to PB or west. One of them asked you to post it again, I could care less. I knew you would pull another scam somehow, your history shows it...

I call you a fake because your BS kept changing, and what you DID say each time was inaccurate.. You can pull as many pics out of your ass as you want, won't change shit. You had your chance to be legit ya blew it junior..

Sorry, too late now you are a known liar already...


----------



## yidnar (Apr 20, 2013)

numan said:


> '
> *THE HUMAN FOOTPRINT IS NOT SMALL OR HARMLESS*
> 
> *Biomass*
> ...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 21, 2013)

gslack said:


> Nope, I call you a fake, a fraud, a phony, a BS artist, a wannabe, need I go on?



No need. Like I said, you've lied yourself into a corner, so you don't need to keep demonstrating it.



> I call you a fake because your BS kept changing,



That was just one of the many things you lied your ass off about.

I batted .980. I got one small thing wrong, a recent change allowing black suit jackets instead of Navy Blue. I was perfect on everything else, and entirely consistent in every detail. I got everything exactly correct, even the very obscure details that can't be googled.

In contrast, you batted a perfect zero. You started with a lunatic claim of secret black uniforms, then went downhill from there, getting it totally wrong on security clearances, uniform materials, nuke training, everything. You were not only a perfect storm of wrongness, you flipflopped helplessly during it all.

Remember when I pointed out service dress wasn't allowed in the engine room, because it was polyester and melted? You had a meltdown and screamed I was a liar, that there was no such thing as a polyester uniform. So I post the newspaper article backing that up, and you pissed your pants and ran. 

Remember when you claimed a nuke cruiser had separate reactor and engineering departments, while I correctly pointed out it was a single department? Then PolarBear posted the cruise book showing I was correct, and you pissed your pants and ran.

There's a theme going there. You constantly pulled BS out of your ass, got caught, pissed your pants and ran. It's kind of what defines you, the pissing of the pants and the running.


----------



## westwall (Apr 21, 2013)

mamooth said:


> It's so sad. You two could have just swallowed your pride at the start and said "Mamooth, you're right about the science, thanks for pointing that out." I mean, being a grownup, I admit error all the time. You have to be some kind of emotional toddler to refuse to admit an error.
> 
> Alas, that's y'all. You went full metal retard, and set out on your quest for eternal vengeance. And now you've dug way too deep down into the stupid hole to ever climb out. You've lied yourselves into a corner, and your only option is to keep lying harder. And I get to sit back and laugh at it. Life is good.
> 
> ...








Had you been correct about the science I WOULD have said so.  That's the difference between you a simpleton propagandist and me a geologist.  I CARE about science.  You don't.  You don't understand the bare bones of it.  Thus you don't care about it in the slightest.


----------



## westwall (Apr 21, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I call you a fake, a fraud, a phony, a BS artist, a wannabe, need I go on?
> ...








This is the equivalent statement as when the perp is being interviewed by the cops and he say's "you can't prove anything".

Priceless!  What a phony you are.  And ANYTHING can be googled you twit.  You just have to know where to look and what to ask.  You didn't and you don't.  You're a fraud just like oltrollingblundertrakerfraud.  In fact I think you are just another in a long line of socks.

In fact I think oltrollingblundermammytrakarfraud sounds just about right.

You?


----------



## gslack (Apr 21, 2013)

mamooth said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Nope, I call you a fake, a fraud, a phony, a BS artist, a wannabe, need I go on?
> ...



Simple then why continue to edit quotes?

LOL, it's your nature phony we know it....

You haven't been right about anything socko. The posts are all here easy for anyone to see. I don't have to edit your words, or change your claims. 

But obviously you do... 

Here got this for you..


----------



## numan (Apr 21, 2013)

gslack said:


> Here got this for you..


If the gslack chatterbot were a human being, what mental age do you supppose it would be ?
.


----------



## gslack (Apr 21, 2013)

numan said:


> gslack said:
> 
> 
> > Here got this for you..
> ...



Aww you feeling left out?

Here you go...


----------



## mamooth (Apr 21, 2013)

westwall said:


> This is the equivalent statement as when the perp is being interviewed by the cops and he say's "you can't prove anything".



Hey Westwall! Want to tell us again how everyone discharged from the military gets a retired military ID card, and that anyone who says otherwise is lying?

Congrats to you as well for your perfect .000 batting average. You and gslack can battle it out for the title.



> And ANYTHING can be googled you twit.



What does "Every Little Fucking Pissant Loves the Fucking Navy" refer to?

What is the answer to the joke "How can you tell if your shipmate is gay?"

Hey, you claim everything can be googled, so google away. 'Course, if you were in the Navy nuke program, you wouldn't need to google such things.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 21, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Congrats to you as well for your perfect .000 batting average. You and gslack can battle it out for the title.
> 
> 
> 
> ...






polarbear said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > polarbear said:
> ...



Do you get that feeling that you are being "stalked" again ?
Like Waetwall said ,almost everything can be Googled..."numan"`s fake knowledge of physics German is entirely Googled.
Google "Verfolgungswahn" and see a shrink.


----------



## gslack (Apr 21, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > This is the equivalent statement as when the perp is being interviewed by the cops and he say's "you can't prove anything".
> ...



That's the worst navy joke.. Up your game Admiral...

Why do the navy ships take marines with them on tour? So they have someone to dance with... 

So which were you this time a bilge troll or bilge turd?


----------



## KissMy (Apr 22, 2013)

numan said:


> KissMy said:
> 
> 
> > More humans & animals increase the human carrying capacity of the planet. Dumb fucking scientist have government destroy the environment, cause global warming thus reducing the human carrying capacity of the planet......
> ...



Again you continue to post more evidence proving your irrational disconnected snap from reality. I did not deny global warming in my statement. I showed how your debate is over flat earth group think scientific mainstreamers caused global warming. In your detached from reality world of thought you got that all twisted up with the NRA, gun makers & war profiteers. 

You try to point fingers at people living in the governed economy shaped by you mainstream group thinking flat earth / scorched earth scientist. Your reductionist world view caused environmental malfunction that caused global warming. I knew it was to much to think for a minute you could pull your head out of your ass to see natures world view. The symbiotic dependence that our climate, plants, microbes, animals & humans all have on each other. You retards had people reducing animals. That in returned reduced microbes, plants & our climate quality. It increased Desertification, CO2, Methane & Global Warming.

Debate is over, group thinking twaddle like yourself should never be allowed to shape our environment or governing economy. Real science comes from outside your box of follow the leader unthinking faith based brain washed by failed cookie cutter education system.

This Savory Institute Lecture dumbs the science down enough that a 5th grader can understand it. Please try to stay on focus & keep up.


----------



## westwall (Apr 22, 2013)

mamooth said:


> westwall said:
> 
> 
> > This is the equivalent statement as when the perp is being interviewed by the cops and he say's "you can't prove anything".
> ...








I didn't say that now did I mammy....  I said ALL of MY friends had retired ID cards, but then made the distinction that even if you only served ONE period of enlistment you would still have a military ID card so that you can go to the VA and on to post exchanges etc.

Poor little mammy, caught lying so trys and deflect by making more lies.  That's a serious issue mammy old girl.  I suggest you seek help with that pathological problem of yours.


----------



## gslack (Apr 22, 2013)

Aww admiral just neg-repped again..... LOL

Little fella is all upset with me...I'm crushed...ROFL


----------



## mamooth (Apr 22, 2013)

polarbear said:


> It`s not an "amazing discovery" either.
> The fact that black objects radiate more heat per time has been used all over the place.



Ever seen an old-style steam radiator painted black? I haven't. Funny how all those dwellers in old apartments around the world have missed the news that their radiators would heat more efficiently if they painted them black. 



> That`s why power transistor heat sinks are black.



Nah. The theory behind that is that a coat of paint is rougher than polished metal, so it will have more surface area to radiate. It's not the color, it's the increase in surface area.

However, unpainted is more common with heat sinks. Google on "heat sink images" and notice how every image is bare metal.



> That`s why high performance radiators are black:



No, they're usually bare metal. That one was black because someone thought it looked cool, or for corrosion protection. Radiative emission is insignificant in a vehicle radiator, which cools almost entirely by conduction/convection. The radiator doesn't cool at all if air isn't moving through it, as one will quickly find out should their radiator fan fail while in slow traffic.



> Even a dummy like you should know that:



Answers.com? The place where any random person can write in anything they want? Great source.



> A black body is also a perfect emitter.



The blackness of "black body" refers to the perfect absorption of all incoming radiation. It has nothing to do with emitting the radiation back out.



> Like Waetwall said ,almost everything can be Googled...



Except, apparently, any question you 3 can't answer, like my questions about the Navy. I mean, if everything can be googled, why can't you 3 tell me the answers?

I am impressed, of course, by perfection of your conspiracy theory. Like all good psuedoscience, your beliefs are unfalsifiable. If what I say can be confirmed by evidence found online, you declare I googled it. And if it can't be confirmed by evidence found online, you declare I can't prove it. And if I upload the evidence to be viewed online, you declare it's a forgery. In your whackaloon cult's world, it is literally impossible for anyone to prove any point that you don't want to be proven.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 22, 2013)

polarbear said:


> Shut the fuck up and show us a DD214 with 4 pennies on it...in the"numan footprint" thread...that`ll do just fine.



PolarBear, you're not keeping your promise here.

And you need to. Your bully's-little-toady Gslack took one look, pissed himself, screamed "Just wait until my big brother PolarBear gets here, he'll kick your ass!", and ran for mama's skirts.

Oh wait ... you actually did look at it ... and now you're running in shame, just like Gslack.

Both of you screamed for a week that my first DD214 photo was downloaded from the internet

With the second photo, I proved that wasn't the case.

Rather than apologize for lying about me and getting caught red-handed, both of you are now trying to pretend the whole thing never happened.

And hence, I'm here pressing the faces of you two chickenshit pussbags into the cow patty again, and laughing hard as I do it.


----------



## gslack (Apr 22, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > It`s not an "amazing discovery" either.
> ...



YES GOOGLE MAN!!!!!


----------



## gslack (Apr 22, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > Shut the fuck up and show us a DD214 with 4 pennies on it...in the"numan footprint" thread...that`ll do just fine.
> ...



ROFL, you gonna come back everyday throwing a tantrum and telling the same tired lies?

Seriously, you're the artist formerly known as konradv right? What are you 10? 14? 

LOL, dude your whole.... YOU... you're just not believable man...  Whats worse is you can't see it either...

I posted the obvious joke with the picture of the climate change inspired oven. Dude it was a joke, wasn't meant to be real or realistic, yet you felt you should correct its technical problems...WTH man it's a joke not a physics lesson.. ROFL.. The sad part is you really think what you did showed maturity...

Like right now... You really think people haven't seen this whole exchange? Or you think if they have seen it they forgot already... Trust me junior no one forgot, you make it worse and ever more humiliating for yourself every day...

No one runs from you moron, you're a forum joke, a tool to be poked at.. You have been caught so many times lying, its fun just to make you mad enough to do this all day...

I laugh at you admiral junior, never with you... You're name will be synonymous with forum phonies... LOL relax dude you're famous!


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 22, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > It`s not an "amazing discovery" either.
> ...



*The blackness of "black body" refers to the perfect absorption of all incoming radiation. It has nothing to do with emitting the radiation back out.*


Holy physics fail, Batman!

Having seen how soot can absorb radiation and transfer the energy into heat, what about the reverse? Why does it radiate when heated? The pinball machine analogy is still good: imagine now a pinball machine where the barriers, etc., vibrate vigorously because they are being fed energy. The balls (the electrons) bouncing off them will be suddenly accelerated at each collision, and these accelerating charges emit electromagnetic waves.  On the other hand, the electrons in a metal have very long mean free paths, the lattice vibrations affect them much less, so they are less effective in gathering and radiating away heat energy.  It is evident from considerations like this that good absorbers of radiation are also good emitters.

In fact, we  can be much more precise:* a body emits radiation at a given temperature and frequency exactly as well as it absorbs the same radiation.*  This was proved by Kirchhoff: the essential point is that if we suppose a particular body can absorb better than it emits, then in a room full of objects all at the same temperature, it will absorb radiation from the other bodies better than it radiates energy back to them.  This means it will get hotter, and the rest of the room will grow colder, contradicting the second law of thermodynamics.  (We could use such a body to construct a heat engine extracting work as the room grows colder and colder!)

Black Body Radiation


----------



## mamooth (Apr 22, 2013)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> In fact, we  can be much more precise: a body emits radiation at a given temperature and frequency exactly as well as it absorbs the same radiation.



Which just points out a black sphere _absorbs_ more radiation. Which no one ever disputed.

Take two metal spheres. Paint one white, one black. If they are at the same temperature, they will be emitting the same amount of IR radiation.

Again, real world, that FLIR, this time one inside the lab, looking at the furniture. Because absorption is insignificant inside a building, all the furnishings, light and dark, are at the same temperature. So if I would look at a light object and a dark object with the FLIR, they would be displayed as the same shade of grey, because they're emitting the same amounts of IR. The dark objects were most certainly not emitting more.

Dark and light affect absorption, not emission. There are small emission differences due to texture and chemical composition of the surface, but color alone tells you nothing.


----------



## IanC (Apr 22, 2013)

mamooth said:


> It's so sad. You two could have just swallowed your pride at the start and said "Mamooth, you're right about the science, thanks for pointing that out." I mean, being a grownup, I admit error all the time. You have to be some kind of emotional toddler to refuse to admit an error.
> 
> Alas, that's y'all. You went full metal retard, and set out on your quest for eternal vengeance. And now you've dug way too deep down into the stupid hole to ever climb out. You've lied yourselves into a corner, and your only option is to keep lying harder. And I get to sit back and laugh at it. Life is good.
> 
> ...



hahahahahahahahahahahaha


----------



## gslack (Apr 22, 2013)

IanC said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > It's so sad. You two could have just swallowed your pride at the start and said "Mamooth, you're right about the science, thanks for pointing that out." I mean, being a grownup, I admit error all the time. You have to be some kind of emotional toddler to refuse to admit an error.
> ...



HAHHAHHAHHAAA!

He's already a proven liar and a fake,and yes it is funny. But why are you laughing it's your boy... I bet you kick puppies too...

Your collective...


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Apr 22, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > In fact, we  can be much more precise: a body emits radiation at a given temperature and frequency exactly as well as it absorbs the same radiation.
> ...



*Which just points out a black sphere _absorbs_ more radiation. Which no one ever disputed.*

Which just points out a black sphere _emits_ more radiation. Which you disputed.


----------



## mamooth (Apr 22, 2013)

Actually, upon further investigation ... I am wrong there. Toddster is right. Live and learn. I rejoice in learning something new.

Anyways, can anyone remember how that was supposed to be related to the topic at hand?


----------



## gslack (Apr 22, 2013)

mamooth said:


> Actually, upon further investigation ... I am wrong there. Toddster is right. Live and learn. I rejoice in learning something new.
> 
> Anyways, can anyone remember how that was supposed to be related to the topic at hand?



Certainly...

You called PB a nut for proposing that black items radiate heat away more efficiently. you did so repeatedly...

Matter of fact you became sniveling little trolling turd over it...

Its Related to your character, or the lack there of...

Any time admiral...


----------



## polarbear (Apr 23, 2013)

IanC said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > It's so sad. You two could have just swallowed your pride at the start and said "Mamooth, you're right about the science, thanks for pointing that out." I mean, being a grownup, I admit error all the time. You have to be some kind of emotional toddler to refuse to admit an error.
> ...




No I`m not "MIA". I have 3 grandchildren to take care of..you know, stuff like feeding them breakfast, drive them to school, after they overslept the bus-pickup time, talk to their teachers a bit. Then drive to Portage. Get my mail and groceries etc etc.
Now I`m back home and clicked on the USMSB bookmark and seen IanC`s post in the "numan footprint" thread...wondering why on earth IanC would post there...as far as I have observed IanC likes the technical stuff and not personal insult slugging matches.
Then I seen that link and clicked on it.
*It took only as long as it takes for 4 puffs on my cigar to debunk the "Nuclear Admiral`s" latest scam..:*


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...-is-not-small-or-harmless-24.html#post7105020
> 
> 
> > Alas, poor PolarBear fails to comprehend that Photobucket compresses the  images you upload to it.* The file is 3 meg on my computer, 100k on  Photobucket*. *That is to say, Photobucket creates an entirely new file  from the one you send it, and puts an entirely new header on it.
> ...


And now this:
*Before
**3C 21 44 4F  43 54 59 50   <!DOCTYP
45 20 48 54  4D 4C 3E 0A   E HTML> 
3C 68 74 6D  6C 20 63 6C   <html cl
61 73 73 3D  22 69 73 5F   ass="is_
6D 6F 7A 20  69 73 5F 77   moz is_w
69 6E 20 6E  6F 2D 6A 73   in no-js
22 20 78 6D  6C 6E 73 3D   " xmlns=

* 20 54 68 69  73 20 50 68    This Ph
  6F 74 6F 20  77 61 73 20   oto was 
  75 70 6C 6F  61 64 65 64   uploaded
  20 62 79 20  6D 61 6D 6F    by mamo
  6F 74 68 31  2E 20 46 69   oth1.
Picture URLink element was :  
*//i1351**.photobucket.com..........**/p792/mamooth1*/DD214_zpsd761c003
and was  * 99.6 KB*
It`s been replaced with :
http*://s1351**.photobucket.com/user/mamooth1/media**DD214_zpsd761c003.*jpg.*html?
*and is  *98.1 KB*
*and has a new digital fingerprint:*
*Now *
*FF D8 FF E0  00 10 4A 46*   ÿØÿà JF
 49 46 00 01  01 00 00 01   IF   
 00 01 00 00  FF FE 00 3E      ÿþ >
 43 52 45 41  54 4F 52 3A   CREATOR:
 20 67 64 2D  6A 70 65 67    gd-jpeg
 20 76 31 2E  30 20 28 75    v1.0 (u
 73 69 6E 67  20 49 4A 47   sing IJG
 20 4A 50 45  47 20 76 36    JPEG v6
 32 29 2C 20  64 65 66 61   2), defa
 75 6C 74 20  71 75 61 6C   ult qual
 69 74 79 0A  FF DB 00 43   ity ÿÛ C

Which is an easy thing to do. All  you had to do is take the phony DD214 that you downloaded , make it part
of  a  photo slide collection and then it comes out with this digitial finger print:
Creator :
 05 3F FF FE  00 3E 43 52   ?ÿþ >*CR*
 45 41 54 4F  52 3A 20 67   *EATOR: g*
 64 2D 6A 70  65 67 20 76   *d-jpeg v31 2E 30 20  28 75 73 69   1.0 (usi*
 6E 67 20 49  4A 47 20 4A   *ng IJG J*
 50 45 47 20  76 36 32 29   *PEG v62)*
 2C 20 64 65  66 61 75 6C   *, defaul*
 74 20 71 75  61 6C 69 74  *t qualit*
 79 0A FF DB  00 43 00 08 * y ÿÛ C *
Just like this one:
CREATOR: gd-jpeg v1.0 (using IJG JPEG v62), default quality
*Which fucked you up again, because you did not know how to get rid of it AGAIN*

And there is something else you forgot to do when you switched that picture that you said you took with your cellphone and then put 4 coins on it * you forgot to manipulate these little band aids* *that you used to cover your ID* in the "old picture" so that they were  *not within a thousandth of an inch in exactly the same positions as with the new photo session over a week later when you put the coins*
in the picture...and without disturbing them put them on the Indianapolis Star.





*You even managed to get the exact same curl  on that "authentic document" over a weak later.

*Btw. That "clever" picture switch left a lot more trails than you think.


> http://www.usmessageboard.com/envir...-is-not-small-or-harmless-22.html#post7100707
> Now, given that PolarBear has engaged me on other threads, he's clearly gone chickenshit on my wager again, so I've proven that point. So I may as well post my DD214. It's a little fuzzy, being I only have a cell phone and no scanner, but it's all readable.


Before you deleted that one which was too obviously a phony which had a forum link:  http*://i1351**.photobucket.com/albums/........p792/mamooth1*
*was   99.6 KB
And after you washed it and uploaded it again it`s now "authentic"???:
*
* http://s1351.photobucket.com/user/mamooth1/media/.........jpg.html?sort=3&o=1
and is 98.1 KB*

And you figure nobody would notice ?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 23, 2013)

gslack said:


> HAHHAHHAHHAAA!
> 
> He's already a proven liar and a fake,and yes it is funny. But why are you laughing it's your boy... I bet you kick puppies too...
> 
> Your collective...



Wow, I didn't realize people were turned into full democrats while they were that young?


----------



## mamooth (Apr 23, 2013)

polarbear said:


> It took only as long as it takes for 4 puffs on my cigar to debunk the "Nuclear Admiral`s" latest scam..:



I know you guys find me impressive, but seriously, you look loony elevating me to admiral status.



> and has a new digital fingerprint:



Supersleuth PolarBear is on the case again!

Yes, once more he has conclusively proven that if you upload an image to PhotoBucket, PhotoBucket makes a new compressed file with an entirely new header! Nothing gets by PolarBear! <clap clap>



> Which is an easy thing to do. All  you had to do is take the phony DD214 that you downloaded , make it part of  a photo slide collection and then it comes out with this digitial finger print:



Which PhotoBucket made. Why does such a simple concept continue to elude you?



> And there is something else you forgot to do when you switched that picture that you said you took with your cellphone and then put 4 coins on it you forgot to manipulate these little band aids that you used to cover your ID in the "old picture" so that they were  not within a thousandth of an inch in exactly the same positions as with the new photo session over a week later when you put the coins in the picture...and without disturbing them put them on the Indianapolis Star.



It's this truly wondrous invention called "tape". Which is visible in the photos. See, when you tape something to the document, it stays in the same place.

And holy shit, you're stupid. I know it's obvious, but it just had to be said.



> You even managed to get the exact same curl  on that "authentic document" over a weak later.



Because it's the same document, dumbass. Of course it curls in the same way. If it didn't, you'd declare that was proof of something.

Shall I put a crease in it and do it again, to make you happy? No point, of course. You'd just invent some other insanely stupid reason to declare it's a forgery. You've lied yourself into a corner, so you have to keep lying with this birther-style nonsense.


----------



## polarbear (Apr 23, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > It took only as long as it takes for 4 puffs on my cigar to debunk the "Nuclear Admiral`s" latest scam..:
> ...



*No, it`s no problem at all.
All I have to do is print out your phony picture with my HP printer, fold it, put some Canadian coins on it  and feed it back to you as my dd214
*


----------



## mamooth (Apr 24, 2013)

polarbear said:


> All I have to do is print out your phony picture with my HP printer, fold it, put some Canadian coins on it  and feed it back to you as my dd214



Can you explain why the second picture, the one you call the duplicate, is much clearer than what you call the original?

I mean, I can explain it. I made sure my hand didn't shake as much when I photographed my DD214 the second time. Indoor photography without a flash means long exposure times, so got to keep the camera steady. However, I'd like to hear your insanely stupid conspiracy theory which explains how I somehow took a blurry photo off the internet and made all the text clearer. Maybe your super sleuthing header skills can figure it out.

Wait, here's a thought. You could just admit that you made a really dumb mistake at the start, didn't have the emotional maturity to admit your error, and thus you've dug a hole down to stupidland and built a castle there. It's not like anyone else doesn't think that.


----------



## gslack (Apr 24, 2013)

mamooth said:


> polarbear said:
> 
> 
> > All I have to do is print out your phony picture with my HP printer, fold it, put some Canadian coins on it  and feed it back to you as my dd214
> ...



Oh stop admiral...ROFL

You're making my stomach hurt laughing at you...LOL


----------

